# Any Canadians planning a fall 2021 trip?



## Hockeychic

We have just booked.  Hoping to be vaccinated by the fall so we can take a trip to Disney this fall.  

Planning on driving this trip, not sure about a plane yet.

anyone else?    I so excited.  
kim


----------



## TammyLynn33

We are booked for Xmas . It was last august then cmas May then august now Xmas again 
I am a new dvc owner yet to stay . 
we have a large travel bank with JetBlue but like you not sure how I feel about flying just yet but I’d have to rent a car and I’m not sure about that as I’d be the only driver over 25. My car lately has been problem after problem..
I need a vacation so badly .. working as a nurse and single mom homeschooling two littles with two teens I need a break .. and making monthly payments on dvc right now hurts without being able to go ha ha 
I will pray it’s safe for all of us to go come summer /fall


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

I can't imagine walking around in the heat with a mask on .  It's cold here now and I still can't handle it. I can't imagine what it would be like in the heat.  If it weren't for the masks (and lack of fireworks and DDP), I'd be booked and packed by now.


----------



## quandrea

We are booked for nine nights in November right now. Have a bunch of dvc points to use up. We will see if it happens. Vaccine news seems more positive today, so maybe?  I’m not letting myself get excited. Driving isn’t an option. Dd has to go back to school for a final semester, so we are beholden to the school schedule. She and her dad will fly home after six nights. I’ll stay on with my homeschooled twins.


----------



## bcwife76

We have a 4 night Dream cruise booked for mid November but I think we will cancel it and try and book with our DVC points for that week at the Grand Californian. I'm not super optimistic it will happen but I just keep planning....just keep swimming!


----------



## Raimiette

September 4-12, here.  We'll see.


----------



## wdwmom3

We are hoping to go in the fall.  Still trying to take our trip from last March break.  But we know even the fall might not happen.


----------



## Navarra

We have a trip planned for Christmas 2021.  Not sure if it will happen, but hopeful.


----------



## hdrolfe

I have a cruise booked December 2021 and want to add either another week or a week at Disney or something... but that will depend on when things open of course. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Aug2020distrip

We have end of aug/early sept booked but I’m about 95% sure we won’t be able to go yet. But a girl can dream! If we can’t go then, yes, we may try a fall trip (November), and if that still doesn’t work then April 2022. I would seriously hope we can travel by then...


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

We are planning (ok more like hoping) for Dec 2021 trip.  Disney world with a 4 night Disney cruise but at least Disney world of cruising still a no go.


----------



## TinkFan74

I have a July 2021 trip booked, but I am starting to think that it won’t happen. I have received my first vaccination and will receive my 2nd shot in two weeks, but the rest of my party probable won’t be vaccinated by July, so June 2022 it will be.


----------



## Hockeychic

great lots of us hopeful.   Canada is lacking so far behind with vaccines I hope they get moving soon.   DH won’t go unless he is vaccinated.    We are both in our 50’s so hope we are in phase 2.    He is semi retired but works part time at our local grocery store and I am a insurance broker so both essential but will see.   God luck to us all being able to go away.


----------



## grantclaire

Disney cruise booked for December 20.  Just booked my flights to Miami today! The one worry is the cruise Paid in full date is in August and not sure if we will know  about travel retrictions,cruise experience etc by then. If the cruise does not work for us, hope to still go to Florida in December.


----------



## Frozen2014

When this all started and we lost our March 2020 cruise, we booked Christmas 2020 as a replacement. And then, we shifted that one to Christmas 2021.  We'll wait for final payment but am not feeling positive about it.  Even if cruises start up again, I think being Canadian and having to cross the border will be a bottleneck....plus, our younger one will be 12 so no vaccine as of now.  And although they keep saying everyone will be vaccinated by fall, I have doubts as there is such a shortage and just the logistics. So...not hopeful it will happen.


----------



## gskywalker

Booked for September, hoping for Christmas as well.  Possibility November.


----------



## Sunelis

Had a solo June 2020 that got cancelled, had a November 2020 with friends that got pushed back to Nov 2021. I try to keep my hopes up that it will happen. But somedays I really doubt the borders will be open even then seeing how slow the vaccine is going on our side of the border.


----------



## Gigi22

The only thing I have booked is a cruise at the end of March 2022.   Our PIF date for the cruise is Dec. 31, 2021.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sue M

I’m not very hopeful for 2021 border opening without quarantine when we return. .  We have Aug 2021 rebooked from 2020. I’m pretty certain we’re going to have to rebook again, even being vaccinated.


----------



## Sue M

bcwife76 said:


> We have a 4 night Dream cruise booked for mid November but I think we will cancel it and try and book with our DVC points for that week at the Grand Californian. I'm not super optimistic it will happen but I just keep planning....just keep swimming!


I’d love to stay at The Grand  But we aren’t DVC and they don’t give great discounts!  Much more expensive than The Grand Floridian. Ugh. Maybe a split stay!


----------



## toesmom

Do you all think that you will still need to quarantine?  Or whether the 3 day hotel policy and following quarantine period will still be in place?  Having the vaccine done - does that take away the 14 day quarantine requirement? I have not heard about this. We have pushed all our trips, probably including this summer. The negative covid tests and quarantine period is what is stopping our trips.


----------



## pigletto

toesmom said:


> Do you all think that you will still need to quarantine?  Or whether the 3 day hotel policy and following quarantine period will still be in place?  Having the vaccine done - does that take away the 14 day quarantine requirement? I have not heard about this. We have pushed all our trips, probably including this summer. The negative covid tests and quarantine period is what is stopping our trips.


I think there is a possibility that quarantine will be lifted when the majority of us who want one are vaccinated on both sides of the border, though I doubt the testing requirements will be lifted as quickly. So if I had to guess I would think that is Fall or early 2022 at the earliest . That’s just a guess.


----------



## boundfordisney

we are booked for this September but  its doubtful that that happens , so looking at October
 2022  with cruise included. Waiting not so patiently for cruises to open up for that time period!


----------



## Isabelle12345

TammyLynn33 said:


> we have a large travel bank with JetBlue


We have a JetBlue travel bank but the credits will expire July 2021... have you had any luck extending them? Not sure we will be able to fly from the US this fall...


----------



## FinnFogg

Booked for May at VGC at DL - Pretty sure that’s 0%, but just can’t bring myself to cancel the DVC reservation yet. 

Booked for end of July/beginning of August at AUL. Need to use up some expiring points before Sept 30.  Would prefer to go before the kids are back in school. If this one doesn’t work out, will need to move the trip to the end of Sept or deposit into RCI. 

Booked for Xmas 2021/Jan 2022 at AUL. If that one doesn’t work out, I’m just going to cry.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Isabelle12345 said:


> We have a JetBlue travel bank but the credits will expire July 2021... have you had any luck extending them? Not sure we will be able to fly from the US this fall...



I called a few months back to cancel flights for Christmas maybe ? That one i got a refund for  
And the lady said and I quote “ I don’t think so we flying normally now”  I tried explaining I can’t get anywhere to get on  a JetBlue plane but that point was lost . 
I would call and ask for a manager . I will when we get closer but I’m hoping for Xmas


----------



## azrivest

We're booked for August at DLR using Aeroplan points. The main thing that will make us cancel is if the PCR test requirement is still in effect. At least I can get my AP points back.


----------



## quandrea

FinnFogg said:


> Booked for May at VGC at DL - Pretty sure that’s 0%, but just can’t bring myself to cancel the DVC reservation yet.
> 
> Booked for end of July/beginning of August at AUL. Need to use up some expiring points before Sept 30.  Would prefer to go before the kids are back in school. If this one doesn’t work out, will need to move the trip to the end of Sept or deposit into RCI.
> 
> Booked for Xmas 2021/Jan 2022 at AUL. If that one doesn’t work out, I’m just going to cry.


What’s the story on Hawaii?  Are we able to travel there?


----------



## quandrea

FinnFogg said:


> Booked for May at VGC at DL - Pretty sure that’s 0%, but just can’t bring myself to cancel the DVC reservation yet.
> 
> Booked for end of July/beginning of August at AUL. Need to use up some expiring points before Sept 30.  Would prefer to go before the kids are back in school. If this one doesn’t work out, will need to move the trip to the end of Sept or deposit into RCI.
> 
> Booked for Xmas 2021/Jan 2022 at AUL. If that one doesn’t work out, I’m just going to cry.


That’s how I feel about my Feb 2022 reservation. It just has to happen.


----------



## quandrea

quandrea said:


> What’s the story on Hawaii?  Are we able to travel there?


Answered my own question. Getting there not too much trouble. It’s coming home that is trickier. Just trying to see if using my dvc points at Aulani would be easier. Nope.


----------



## Minniemoo15

quandrea said:


> That’s how I feel about my Feb 2022 reservation. It just has to happen.


Me too. I can’t even bring myself to think about our Feb/March 2022 trip not happening.


----------



## hdrolfe

So are some 2022 dates opened up now for booking? Wondering if April 2022 might be an ok time to travel to Disney... I'm not sure fall will be happening


----------



## Frozen2014

Minniemoo15 said:


> Me too. I can’t even bring myself to think about our Feb/March 2022 trip not happening.


I'm 50/50 on March 2022 (quarantine, one kid under 12 so when will vaccines be available for them?).  And if we don't make that, then March 2023 is our last March break with our son as he's off to university Sept 2023.


----------



## quandrea

Frozen2014 said:


> I'm 50/50 on March 2022 (quarantine, one kid under 12 so when will vaccines be available for them?).  And if we don't make that, then March 2023 is our last March break with our son as he's off to university Sept 2023.


February 2022 will be dd’s grad trip. Off to university that fall. Time is slipping by.


----------



## Isabelle12345

TammyLynn33 said:


> I called a few months back to cancel flights for Christmas maybe ? That one i got a refund for
> And the lady said and I quote “ I don’t think so we flying normally now”  I tried explaining I can’t get anywhere to get on  a JetBlue plane but that point was lost .
> I would call and ask for a manager . I will when we get closer but I’m hoping for Xmas


Thanks that’s good to hear
I will wait until closer to the expiration date and if it becomes clear that we won’t be able to travel I will try and make my point!


----------



## Susan2771

We were going to book Dance The Magic for our girls for end of October to participate in the Spooktacular events.  I don't see that becoming a reality, with what radio talk shows are saying how there is no way the vaccination program will be successful by September and the number of vaccines coming in .  We are thinking instead of switching to the Dance the Magic program for the beginning of December 2021, but it is going to depend on if we have to quarantine upon returning.  Don't want the girls missing 3 weeks of school.   The deadline to sign up for Dance the Magic at least for December is mid August.  We have some time to see if it is something we can do this year.  If not, we will hopefully be able to see our girls dance at Disney December 2022.  Hope all your travel dreams come true soon


----------



## Silvermist999

Frozen2014 said:


> I'm 50/50 on March 2022 (quarantine, one kid under 12 so when will vaccines be available for them?).  And if we don't make that, then March 2023 is our last March break with our son as he's off to university Sept 2023.



March break 2022 will be our last March break with our oldest since she enters university fall 2022. Unless she can’t find a summer job,  our only next possibility would be Xmas break 2022. Her high school years are going by way too fast during this pandemic


----------



## quandrea

Silvermist999 said:


> March break 2022 will be our last March break with our oldest since she enters university fall 2022. Unless she can’t find a summer job,  our only next possibility would be Xmas break 2022. Her high school years are going by way too fast during this pandemic


That’s for sure.


----------



## wdwmom3

Silvermist999 said:


> March break 2022 will be our last March break with our oldest since she enters university fall 2022. Unless she can’t find a summer job,  our only next possibility would be Xmas break 2022. Her high school years are going by way too fast during this pandemic



March 2020 was going to be my daughters last March break trip .  It sucks having to miss stuff like that.  I’m really hopeful you can go next March.


----------



## quandrea

Most people would define missing a vacation as a first world problem. It’s true, but that certainly doesn’t negate the pain of losing or deferring so many family moments/memories.


----------



## DisneyDillyDally

toesmom said:


> Do you all think that you will still need to quarantine?  Or whether the 3 day hotel policy and following quarantine period will still be in place?  Having the vaccine done - does that take away the 14 day quarantine requirement? I have not heard about this. We have pushed all our trips, probably including this summer. The negative covid tests and quarantine period is what is stopping our trips.



I think right now no one can say! I think Canada will want to get back to normal entry at the border as soon as possible, but it will all depend on risk of rise in cases to delivery of health care.


----------



## wdwmom3

quandrea said:


> Most people would define missing a vacation as a first world problem. It’s true, but that certainly doesn’t negate the pain of losing or deferring so many family moments/memories.



Yes it definitely is a first world problem. And we don’t dwell on it.  But for her when I cancelled (days before we were leaving) it was the first of many things being cancelled. For so many kids it’s not the vacation, it’s everything together.  

I’m so hoping we can go this fall.  But I’m getting doubtful.


----------



## quandrea

wdwmom3 said:


> Yes it definitely is a first world problem. And we don’t dwell on it.  But for her when I cancelled (days before we were leaving) it was the first of many things being cancelled. For so many kids it’s not the vacation, it’s everything together.
> 
> I’m so hoping we can go this fall.  But I’m getting doubtful.


So true. I think this pandemic has been really hard on my teen. I have younger children as well a d they seem impervious to it. My teen is missing out on so many rights of passage. It breaks my heart.


----------



## wdwmom3

quandrea said:


> So true. I think this pandemic has been really hard on my teen. I have younger children as well a d they seem impervious to it. My teen is missing out on so many rights of passage. It breaks my heart.



On Valentine’s Day my daughter told the dog she was her valentine and made comments about how it’s not like she can date in a pandemic .  I feel so bad for them when I think of all the things we did as late teens and young adults and just took for granted, that they can’t do.  My youngest, as long as he has his Xbox and can see his friends at school and sports, he’s good.  He will bounce back no problem.  The teens out there, I’m not so sure.  They are learning a huge lesson about resilience though.


----------



## pigletto

Edited because I went way off topic !


----------



## Silvermist999

wdwmom3 said:


> Yes it definitely is a first world problem. And we don’t dwell on it.  But for her when I cancelled (days before we were leaving) it was the first of many things being cancelled. For so many kids it’s not the vacation, it’s everything together.
> 
> I’m so hoping we can go this fall.  But I’m getting doubtful.



We cancelled our March break 2020 trip too just days before leaving also, so I know how you must have felt.  We haven't been brave enough to book anything yet (can‘t deal with the disappointment of cancelling again), but with a substantial travel bank that has to be “used/booked” by March 2022, I know I need to plan something eventually.


----------



## CanucksRock

I have 3 weeks booked off in September. If I can’t go where I want to go - and the border is open, I’m going to WDW. I feel trapped right now. I work... so I can travel. I hate taking staycations.


----------



## Minniemoo15

CanucksRock said:


> I have 3 weeks booked off in September. If I can’t go where I want to go - and the border is open, I’m going to WDW. I feel trapped right now. I work... so I can travel. I hate taking staycations.



After a year of staycations, I too am “over” them. Yesterday I was trying to get excited about a local vacation for this summer and I just couldn’t. Don’t get me wrong, I live in a beautiful part of the country and appreciate the forced opportunity to explore it more. I wouldn’t want to live anywhere else ! But in the 35 years I have lived here I have done it almost all. I’m craving some novelty and a change of scenery.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Minniemoo15 said:


> After a year of staycations, I too am “over” them. Yesterday I was trying to get excited about a local vacation for this summer and I just couldn’t. Don’t get me wrong, I live in a beautiful part of the country and appreciate the forced opportunity to explore it more. I wouldn’t want to live anywhere else ! But in the 35 years I have lived here I have done it almost all. I’m craving some novelty and a change of scenery.



Right now I feel like we can’t  even take staycations. With us being green zone apparently our city was really busy this weekend with out of town visitors a lot from hot spots.
I was debating booking a jacuzzi room for little guys 7 th bday next month he would play in jacuzzi and we would leave the room BUT now I hear the out of town health care workers are all in that hotel .. live in a hot zone and come work in our green zone and go back to the hot spot on their off days. Just waiting for an outbreak , and to get locked down again.

happier news big kid stayed home this year and we weren’t sure he’d get into his choice program next year as they changed requirements . Dropped the volunteer 100 hours and he had 600 hands on so .. Anyways he got in got notified yesterday. But he’s still feeling queasy about moving to a hot spot . He has some health issues.  Thinking first seventeen may be online .. Bit the not knowing ...
Def makes my vacation planning harder tho. We have next Xmas booked. Here’s hoping . I can’t imagine vacationing without him. He really is my right hand man,  He k with DD 14 bring my copilot and the two littles chattering away  in the back , there is a good chance we would spend the whole vacation trying to get out of the airport parking garage .


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

TammyLynn33 said:


> Right now I feel like we can’t  even take staycations. With us being green zone apparently our city was really busy this weekend with out of town visitors a lot from hot spots.
> I was debating booking a jacuzzi room for little guys 7 th bday next month he would play in jacuzzi and we would leave the room BUT now I hear the out of town health care workers are all in that hotel .. live in a hot zone and come work in our green zone and go back to the hot spot on their off days. Just waiting for an outbreak , and to get locked down again.



This is what I worry about too. I am somewhat over staycations, I love to go further out of our area, but fine I said to my family if we can’t go anywhere else this summer, we will explore close to home. Deep inside I don’t even think we can because Canada and Ontario in particular hasn’t allowed anything recreational to really open, and it doesn’t look that much better for this summer. For example, we frequent Great Wolf Lodge Niagara 2 hrs from our house. Their website says they are closed til September! Will Canada’s Wonderland open? Or  other Toronto attractions when they continue to be a covid hot spot? We wanted to visit Quebec or BC, will that be allowed? Canadian government will say to support our local economy but there is nothing to support and other than a cottage where to go? Of course I realize that peak summer travel season is months away, but on the other hand these places need notice to re-open, some that have been closed for a year will have to re-hire and re-train from scratch. While I’m grateful our infection levels have been much lower than the States, I wish some days we lived there. Disney world is open for those that can drive down and as safe as can be based what we are hearing, no outbreaks or anything. We have friends that live in NC and while they have limited capacity, masks everywhere so much more has re-opened there and stayed open. Their infections are going down, same as here. We need to find a way to safely operate mostly everything, but it seems like nothing but lockdowns. Rant over, haha. I am optimistic that summer will be better and that international travel will resume later this year, in the meantime would love to spend our vacation dollars locally if there was anywhere to go.


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh summertime. I just hope we can do something this year. I am not planning to use much vacation time, a week end of June/July and then two weeks at the beginning of August. Normal years I take all of August off. I am hoping our usual beach is open again this year (supposed to be, covid allowing) but not sure what else. We do have tickets for Toronto Zoo to use so may do a day trip there again. It would be nice if hotels are able to open their pools, but we'll see on that too. I was looking at cottages but no idea if I want to do that, it means I still have to cook & clean so how is that better than being at home? I want to be able to travel. Perhaps it's the winter cabin fever starting to set in.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I love how the governments tell us to support local/national tourism, but then we have to quarantine for 2 weeks when we get home and nothing is really even open LOL  And they don't want us actually traveling anywhere outside of our local areas.  So many mixed messages.


----------



## Carolynleanne

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> This is what I worry about too. I am somewhat over staycations, I love to go further out of our area, but fine I said to my family if we can’t go anywhere else this summer, we will explore close to home. Deep inside I don’t even think we can because Canada and Ontario in particular hasn’t allowed anything recreational to really open, and it doesn’t look that much better for this summer. For example, we frequent Great Wolf Lodge Niagara 2 hrs from our house. Their website says they are closed til September! Will Canada’s Wonderland open? Or  other Toronto attractions when they continue to be a covid hot spot? We wanted to visit Quebec or BC, will that be allowed? Canadian government will say to support our local economy but there is nothing to support and other than a cottage where to go? Of course I realize that peak summer travel season is months away, but on the other hand these places need notice to re-open, some that have been closed for a year will have to re-hire and re-train from scratch. While I’m grateful our infection levels have been much lower than the States, I wish some days we lived there. Disney world is open for those that can drive down and as safe as can be based what we are hearing, no outbreaks or anything. We have friends that live in NC and while they have limited capacity, masks everywhere so much more has re-opened there and stayed open. Their infections are going down, same as here. We need to find a way to safely operate mostly everything, but it seems like nothing but lockdowns. Rant over, haha. I am optimistic that summer will be better and that international travel will resume later this year, in the meantime would love to spend our vacation dollars locally if there was anywhere to go.



Great Wolf Lodge said September!? Wow! Glad we didn’t book that trip to Toronto/Niagara we were considering


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Carolynleanne said:


> Great Wolf Lodge said September!? Wow! Glad we didn’t book that trip to Toronto/Niagara we were considering


Yes unfortunately their website says Sep 1.
This makes me think in Ontario we may have nothing to do again, all summer. Hope the situation changes in the next 3 months.


----------



## explorer1977

We are looking at winter 2022 so late January to mid February.  We missed Aulani this year as we would have just returned the other day as my wife turned 40 this year and that was her trip to choose but in 2022 the kids want WDW and the adults want Aulani so we will see.  If that does not work we have to travel before the end of Nov 2022 as I will have DVC points that expire and I would much rather use them if we can and if not we will rent them.  I am probably going to booked WDW in the next few weeks and then wait to the 7 month window to check on Aulani.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I got an email from JetBlue this week, moving forward no carryons for free. Personal items only. That may be the tipping point for us after we use our travel bank . We usually manage to squish everything into carryons not so much to avoid fees but to avoid waiting at a carousel , being a single Mom it’s all about the ease of things.... I suppose I could pay for two overhead bags and of personal items include backpacks I’m guessing not tho it might be ok. I just hate feeling nickel and dimed.


----------



## hdrolfe

TammyLynn33 said:


> I got an email from JetBlue this week, moving forward no carryons for free. Personal items only. That may be the tipping point for us after we use our travel bank . We usually manage to squish everything into carryons not so much to avoid fees but to avoid waiting at a carousel , being a single Mom it’s all about the ease of things.... I suppose I could pay for two overhead bags and of personal items include backpacks I’m guessing not tho it might be ok. I just hate feeling nickel and dimed.



I love to just use carryons as well, Disney was the only place I would pack a checked bag and that was for the magic of it appearing in the room (obviously not going to be a thing any more). No way I could get away with just personal items and one overhead though (for 2 of us). I mean I pack pretty light but that would be pushing it I think. And I have this amazing underseat case I used AM to get, it's so nice and easy to organize.


----------



## musika

I wish so badly we could travel this year but until the quarantine requirement is removed it's going to be out of reach for us unfortunately. I am lucky however to live in NS where our restrictions have been much looser for some time now. We'll probably have the same summer as last year - lots of camping all around our province. At this rate I doubt very highly we'll get to FL much before late 2022.


----------



## SpiritM

I’m having a magical day ! I just booked for February 2022. The joy in my heart knowing I MAY get to DisneyWorld ( restrictions lifted, vaccines completed ) has me so happy today. I sure hope we all get back to our happy place.


----------



## Carolynleanne

SpiritM said:


> I’m having a magical day ! I just booked for February 2022. The joy in my heart knowing I MAY get to DisneyWorld ( restrictions lifted, vaccines completed ) has me so happy today. I sure hope we all get back to our happy place.


Honestly, it just helps so much to have something booked, doesn't it? We've rebooked Scotland for next Spring. It seems so so far away, but it gives me hope for a  better time


----------



## SpiritM

Carolynleanne said:


> Honestly, it just helps so much to have something booked, doesn't it? We've rebooked Scotland for next Spring. It seems so so far away, but it gives me hope for a  better time


I agree- my mood has changed dramatically knowing there’s something to look forward to now. I had a special birthday trip booked for December 2020 that was cancelled. i feel so much better


----------



## hdrolfe

I think I might book a package for late Nov, before the cruise I have booked. At least with Disney I can cancel and get my money back easily. I wanted to do a B2B cruise but am doubtful that's going to happen, they just keep pushing the start dates for cruises. 

I am more hopeful about getting vaccinated given the increased shipments and indicates there will be enough for everyone by September. As long as kids can get done we'll be all set.


----------



## Carolynleanne

hdrolfe said:


> I think I might book a package for late Nov, before the cruise I have booked. At least with Disney I can cancel and get my money back easily. I wanted to do a B2B cruise but am doubtful that's going to happen, they just keep pushing the start dates for cruises.
> 
> I am more hopeful about getting vaccinated given the increased shipments and indicates there will be enough for everyone by September. As long as kids can get done we'll be all set.


I have the least amount of hope in cruises unfortunately. We had two booked for the next 12 months, but have chosen to take our money back


----------



## TammyLynn33

Well here’s hoping we are good be December . 
Jet Blue just opened up Xmas and they always say that’s the cheapest time to book so we are booked. Dec 16-28 it still leaves me with a $500 travel bank. I tried to book luggage and their express seats etc but can’t use travel bank credit for any of those..
To show how uncomfortable Iam daughter and I were actually googling safest spots to sit on a plane to avoid covid while selecting seats. Sad , very sad .. and someone clearly did the same bc the seats they suggested where the only other seats booked. So we are at least sitting near ppl who are covid aware. Ha


----------



## Susan2771

TammyLynn33 said:


> Well here’s hoping we are good be December .
> Jet Blue just opened up Xmas and they always say that’s the cheapest time to book so we are booked. Dec 16-28 it still leaves me with a $500 travel bank. I tried to book luggage and their express seats etc but can’t use travel bank credit for any of those..
> To show how uncomfortable Iam daughter and I were actually googling safest spots to sit on a plane to avoid covid while selecting seats. Sad , very sad .. and someone clearly did the same bc the seats they suggested where the only other seats booked. So we are at least sitting near ppl who are covid aware. Ha



Care to share what you learned?  Where is the best place to sit to avoid covid on a plane?


----------



## TammyLynn33

Susan2771 said:


> Care to share what you learned?  Where is the best place to sit to avoid covid on a plane?



Hi,
As sad as this is I don’t want to share what I learned because it’s all studies and I don’t ever want to be held liable . That said I found a very good article online from national geographic . Hope that helps


----------



## AdamsMum

Booked December 11 - 18 at Beach Club Villas. Considering adding a few days prior to use up my BWV points, but the Friday night has been booked since I started checking.  Fingers crossed.  Checked out WJ flights they aren't bad, but I didn't have the confidence to book.


----------



## bababear_50

AdamsMum said:


> Booked December 11 - 18 at Beach Club Villas. Considering adding a few days prior to use up my BWV points, but the Friday night has been booked since I started checking.  Fingers crossed.  Checked out WJ flights they aren't bad, but I didn't have the confidence to book.



Hi Hon
You leave and then I arrive.... I know it might not happen but I booked it anyway. A girls' got to have a dream right.
No flights booked yet.
OKW Dec 18-Dec 24.

Hugs Mel

Now to get over my huge fear of flying with Covid out there ,,,,not sure about this.


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> You leave and then I arrive.... I know it might not happen but I booked it anyway. A girls' got to have a dream right.
> No flights booked yet.
> OKW Dec 18-Dec 24.
> View attachment 558063
> Hugs Mel
> 
> Now to get over my huge fear of flying with Covid out there ,,,,not sure about this.


Hopefully all of us who want one are vaccinated by then and we won’t have to fear flying at all . Except for the actual flying part which I always fear anyway.


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> You leave and then I arrive.... I know it might not happen but I booked it anyway. A girls' got to have a dream right.
> No flights booked yet.
> OKW Dec 18-Dec 24.
> View attachment 558063
> Hugs Mel
> 
> Now to get over my huge fear of flying with Covid out there ,,,,not sure about this.



Mel
We will be at Riv Dec 18-26!! God willing . ( universal dec 16-18, discovery cove dec 26-28) all these credits to use up .. 
I hear you on fear of flying . The nat geo article I read was fascinating and full of interesting info . Like I thought I would never pee on the plane but it recommends holding in airport and peeing on the plane bc so many people are in bathroom at same time in an airport.. that never crossed my mind . I’ll see if I can find it and share the link .


----------



## hdrolfe

Our cruise is (hopefully) Dec 4 - 11 and I'm looking at booking something at Disney (or maybe Universal?) Dec 11 - 18. Just so I can book flights sooner than later. Disney and Universal are refundable of course, and I would probably do a package at Disney just to get the tickets included. Universal, I don't think you need to get tickets that far in advance since you don't book parks in advance? 

Then if we can do the B2B cruise we can switch or if the cruise gets cancelled completely we'll switch to two weeks at Disney/Universal. Trying to be flexible... while also hopeful we'll be ok to travel by December. Course I thought we'd be ok last year and obviously that was a mistake.


----------



## quandrea

We are booked November 16-25. I just got word that David’s has a renter for some of my points. I will go ahead and rent them. We can always book cash side if travel becomes a possibility and this way we have cash in hand. Makes me sad to let the points go though.


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Like I thought I would never pee on the plane but it recommends holding in airport and peeing on the plane bc so many people are in bathroom at same time in an airport.. that never crossed my mind . I’ll see if I can find it and share the link .


*all I can say is that whoever wrote that article never gave birth to large babies,  is over 50 or deals with an "anxious bladder" The change in altitude plays havoc on my bladder (landing is definitely harder so I rarely drink anything during a flight and always pee when there's about 15 minutes left) flight attendants usually want you to sit down quickly and I'm sure they'll be trying to keep people from being in the aisles now! I'll take my chances on the airport bathroom and go when boarding is announced.  I expect I'll be one of those people who will wear a mask in places where there's a lot of people gathering and on any form of public transportation for quite some time and food allergies have me accustomed to constantly washing and sanitizing my hands *


----------



## grantclaire

Hi, has anyone  bought cancel for any reason travel insurance?  We have good medical and cancellation insurance but it has certain limitations.  I am concerned about the cruise portion of our December plans.  The paid in full date is in August and if travel restrictions and quaratine are still in effect will not be able to go and the trip cancellaton we have would not cover us.


----------



## iceprincesskcl

We had initially looked at December of 2021 and have now decided to wait until Jan/Feb 2022! crossing fingers


----------



## FinnFogg

Booked Westjet flights to Aulani yesterday for the week following Xmas. Used travel bank funds, so no cash outlay and if we wind up having to cancel, the money goes right back into travel bank.  Glad I did as prices were $100 more per person today!!  So nice to have something to look forward to (that actually might happen!)


----------



## Greg36

We have a trip booked for dec 2021 but I am thinking that likely wont happen. I am thinking the issue will be getting our under 12 vaccinated by that point. If that trip flops then next plan will be for July 2022...


----------



## shaunacb

FinnFogg said:


> Booked Westjet flights to Aulani yesterday for the week following Xmas. Used travel bank funds, so no cash outlay and if we wind up having to cancel, the money goes right back into travel bank.  Glad I did as prices were $100 more per person today!!  So nice to have something to look forward to (that actually might happen!)


Too funny! We booked flights to HNL the week after Christmas this weekend as well. Aulani and car rental booked. Nothing to do but wait and see if it works out!  Hoping there will be no quarantine by then, but same as you, it was travel bank money anyway and we used our companion flights.


----------



## FinnFogg

shaunacb said:


> Too funny! We booked flights to HNL the week after Christmas this weekend as well. Aulani and car rental booked. Nothing to do but wait and see if it works out!  Hoping there will be no quarantine by then, but same as you, it was travel bank money anyway and we used our companion flights.


 Did you find any good deals for car rentals?  We usually do Costco, but I haven’t checked recently.


----------



## shaunacb

FinnFogg said:


> Did you find any good deals for car rentals?  We usually do Costco, but I haven’t checked recently.


I always book Costco. I was waiting for Westjet to release the return flight schedule and decided to book the car before the flights came out ($620 for 12 days at the company open later so we don't have to rush to drop it off), assuming that Westjet would have a direct flight home on the Saturday... Well they don't fly direct Saturday, only Friday or Sunday.  Now the car rental prices have gone up at the two places open later. I am hoping that I can just drop the car off a day early and they won't charge me more?


----------



## bcwife76

Super jealous of you all booking Christmas trips. My hubby cannot take vacation from mid November til Dec 31  Can't wait for him to retire (you know, in a decade and a half ), we are definitely going away THAT Christmas!


----------



## Donald - my hero

shaunacb said:


> I always book Costco. I was waiting for Westjet to release the return flight schedule and decided to book the car before the flights came out ($620 for 12 days at the company open later so we don't have to rush to drop it off), assuming that Westjet would have a direct flight home on the Saturday... Well they don't fly direct Saturday, only Friday or Sunday.  Now the car rental prices have gone up at the two places open later. I am hoping that I can just drop the car off a day early and they won't charge me more?


*Car rental periods are a 24 hour time period. SO let's look at your possible scenario (based on my guessing of what you're referring to and picking arbitrary times/dates)
You pick up the car at 2 pm on Tuesday Jan 3rd and you WANTED to return it at 2 pm on Saturday Jan 15th (3 + 12 days gives us the 15th) 

BUT now you want to return it on Friday Jan 14th to catch the flight. So long as you return it AFTER 2 pm it's considered part of day 12 because once you've gone past the 24 hour period of any day you're into the next day, make sense?

Looking at a one day rental explains it a bit easier.
I pick up a car on Tuesday at 3 pm and return it on Tuesday at 8 pm = 1 day. I return it on Wednesday at noon = 1 day. I return it on Wednesday at 4 pm = 2 days. They usually give you about an hour leeway so make sure you're solidly into the 12th day and you'll be fine. 

To check out what I'm trying to say, price out the rental using the dates you will now be needing the car and fiddling around with the return times. *


----------



## CdnCarrie

We had to cancel a summer 2020 DL ticket. No idea when DL will reopen so cannot rebook at this time. I would look at going to WDW instead but we have DL tickets from Air Miles.


----------



## DnA2010

Ours would be to DL (we are west coasters), as our biggest DD is in Gr 12 in the fall- if by chance we can safety travel, and if by chance her easier classes are in the fall (no idea if they will still be on a 2 class a semester program) then we may consider extending a weekend, just hard to say right now where things are at..so not set plans, but would possibly throw something together last min if all variables allowed...


----------



## KNovacovschi

Yep booked for Sept 19-25, I also have June booked for a short 4 night trip after moving my April one. June’s will depend if we still have to hotel quarantine upon returning home, that was the only reason I loved my April one. I’m not sure how long that will be in place as people seem to bypassing it anyways.


----------



## mamaofsix

Curious:  are there still lots of flights going from Ontario to Florida?  Seems like there wouldn't be many given the quarantine rules...


----------



## ellbell

I went in October and I plan on bringing my 2 17 soon to be 18 year olds for grad/18th birthday trip at the end of August beginning of September for 2 weeks.  I've already budgeted for the test down and back and now that I know the 3 day hotel quarantine is only abouy 350 per person I've already budgeted that.  The only thing that will stop us from going now is if the US implements a quarantine rule.  Right now it's just a recommendation.  I went to Disney and Cuba twice between September and December and had no issues.


----------



## wdwmom3

ellbell said:


> I went in October and I plan on bringing my 2 17 soon to be 18 year olds for grad/18th birthday trip at the end of August beginning of September for 2 weeks.  I've already budgeted for the test down and back and now that I know the 3 day hotel quarantine is only abouy 350 per person I've already budgeted that.  The only thing that will stop us from going now is if the US implements a quarantine rule.  Right now it's just a recommendation.  I went to Disney and Cuba twice between September and December and had no issues.



So you are ok with just ignoring that they want travellers to the US to quarantine because it’s just “recommended” not a requirement.


----------



## CanucksRock

My friend wants to go first week of June, and if the current hotel quarantine restrictions are lifted, I am so there! (I can deal with regular 14 day quarantine I have done that twice thus far - I went to WDW in Sept & Nov)


----------



## ellbell

CanucksRock said:


> My friend wants to go first week of June, and if the current hotel quarantine restrictions are lifted, I am so there! (I can deal with regular 14 day quarantine I have done that twice thus far - I went to WDW in Sept & Nov)


I'm the same.  I work from home so can deal with the 14 days.  I have already booked extra days for the hotel quarantine.  This trip is so important to my kids cause their senior year of high school was crap.  One of the kids is a foster and his mom died in October and I lost my mom in September so my other kid lost his grandmother.  It's been a tough senior year of HS with remote learning and the deaths on top of it so they both deserve it so much.


----------



## mickeymum13

We are booked for end of September into October for the 50th.  If boarder opens and the 14 day quarantine on returning is lifted....we will be there.  Soooo miss my happy place in the worst way


----------



## TinkFan74

I just canceled my DVC reservation for July as I didn’t want to miss my borrowed points going back into their original use year if I canceled closer to my trip. I will keep my flights booked in case we can go, but I am losing hope.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

mamaofsix said:


> Curious:  are there still lots of flights going from Ontario to Florida?  Seems like there wouldn't be many given the quarantine rules...


I think there probably are some just like for any other destination right now (other than the Caribbean and Mexico), the quarantine rules apply to every destination and people still flying, but travel is down like 90% overall.
When we fly to Orlando though, most of the time we fly out of the States. It will be interesting to see what flight prices will be like once everything reopens.


----------



## mamaofsix

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I think there probably are some just like for any other destination right now (other than the Caribbean and Mexico), the quarantine rules apply to every destination and people still flying, but travel is down like 90% overall.
> When we fly to Orlando though, most of the time we fly out of the States. It will be interesting to see what flight prices will be like once everything reopens.


How would you fly out of the states if the land border is closed, though?


----------



## TammyLynn33

QUOTE="HappilyEverAfter80, post: 62742145, member: 541040"]
I think there probably are some just like for any other destination right now (other than the Caribbean and Mexico), the quarantine rules apply to every destination and people still flying, but travel is down like 90% overall.
When we fly to Orlando though, most of the time we fly out of the States. It will be interesting to see what flight prices will be like once everything reopens.
[/QUOTE]

I don’t know where you got out of but used our travel bank out of Syracuse for Xmas this year and ended up with a $500 credit still .. so prices so far are down .. about $100 a ticket .


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

mamaofsix said:


> How would you fly out of the states if the land border is closed, though?


I’m not saying now, was just saying when we fly to Orlando it’s usually from the States.


----------



## TammyLynn33

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I’m not saying now, was just saying when we fly to Orlando it’s usually from the States.



I booked for Xmas so not now  Xmas is around $100 a seat cheaper than last Xmas . From NY to Orlando


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

TammyLynn33 said:


> I booked for Xmas so not now  Xmas is around $100 a seat cheaper than last Xmas . From NY to Orlando


I should take a look at this thank you! We hope to go for Christmas if things open up with less restrictions


----------



## shaunacb

Looking for opinions: What do you think is more likely to happen (without required testing/quarantine) for us Canadians this year? (1) Mid-November at WDW (combined with either DCL if they are sailing, or Vero Beach if they are not), OR (2) New Years at Aulani?  I would also consider whether current limited experiences would be extended in our decision (such as no fireworks or shows at WDW; no luau or Aunties kids club at Aulani). Trying to decide which trip is more likely to work out with a good experience to be able to use up my banked DVC points. I am vaccinated and husband will be soon (both health care). Kids are young so likely won't be vaccinated. So hard to plan trips/points with all the uncertainties!


----------



## Carolynleanne

shaunacb said:


> Looking for opinions: What do you think is more likely to happen (without required testing/quarantine) for us Canadians this year? (1) Mid-November at WDW (combined with either DCL if they are sailing, or Vero Beach if they are not), OR (2) New Years at Aulani?  I would also consider whether current limited experiences would be extended in our decision (such as no fireworks or shows at WDW; no luau or Aunties kids club at Aulani). Trying to decide which trip is more likely to work out with a good experience to be able to use up my banked DVC points. I am vaccinated and husband will be soon (both health care). Kids are young so likely won't be vaccinated. So hard to plan trips/points with all the uncertainties!


I personally think the later the better. That being said, I expect Hawaii will continue to be strict longer than other states due to their isolation, so that's a hard call! We were planning to go Aulani next year, but instead chose the UK for that very reason.


----------



## mernin

I booked for Nov 27 - Dec 3 with our points for AKL.  The 3-5 was not available so I’ll wait list or move to universal or something for the two nights.  Will hold tight until September in hopes that we can go, but pull the plug in September so I don’t miss my banking deadline if it looks like quarantine is still required or vaccinations aren’t available for us yet.  So want to go but so many unknowns!


----------



## musika

My kids went to school today wearing their Magic Bands and chattering away about our last Disney vac in Jan/2020. Meanwhile, we're not supposed to leave our city right now due to public health restrictions. Ahhhh Disney seems so far away right now!!


----------



## hcortesis

We are booked for late October.  Pretty big splurge for us after cancelling a few trips since last March. Personally, I feel all things are looking pretty good.  U.S. to be fully vaccinated by end of May.  We should mostly be done here by summer.  I'm hoping for a few less restrictions in Disney by then but I really don't care.  Just happy to get back.


----------



## DisDee1982

hcortesis said:


> We are booked for late October.  Pretty big splurge for us after cancelling a few trips since last March. Personally, I feel all things are looking pretty good.  U.S. to be fully vaccinated by end of May.  We should mostly be done here by summer.  I'm hoping for a few less restrictions in Disney by then but I really don't care.  Just happy to get back.


 I’d be happy just to be back too whatever it may look like! How will you manage travel restrictions coming back to Canada?


----------



## hcortesis

DisDee1982 said:


> I’d be happy just to be back too whatever it may look like! How will you manage travel restrictions coming back to Canada?



Ya, I know.  Been thinking about our return a little bit.  Not too worried though.  The vaccine rollout timelines seem to be improving everyday.  Now in Ontario, everyone who wants a shot will be offered it by mid June.  Gov't has to reduce the travel restrictions shortly after that.  They need the travel industry back.  In my mind, if they don't reduce the travel restrictions by summertime, then when?


----------



## DisDee1982

hcortesis said:


> Ya, I know.  Been thinking about our return a little bit.  Not too worried though.  The vaccine rollout timelines seem to be improving everyday.  Now in Ontario, everyone who wants a shot will be offered it by mid June.  Gov't has to reduce the travel restrictions shortly after that.  They need the travel industry back.  In my mind, if they don't reduce the travel restrictions by summertime, then when?


Right.... I’m in Ontario too. Happy with the announcement yesterday. Thanks for your thoughts around it ... just not sure whether to hope for the best or expect the worst at this point when it comes to travel planning.


----------



## Rileygirl

hcortesis said:


> Ya, I know.  Been thinking about our return a little bit.  Not too worried though.  The vaccine rollout timelines seem to be improving everyday.  Now in Ontario, everyone who wants a shot will be offered it by mid June.  Gov't has to reduce the travel restrictions shortly after that.  They need the travel industry back.  In my mind, if they don't reduce the travel restrictions by summertime, then when?


This is exactly my thinking,  I feel sorta safe with an October trip date. If not, then feb/March it is!


----------



## mamaofsix

hcortesis said:


> Ya, I know.  Been thinking about our return a little bit.  Not too worried though.  The vaccine rollout timelines seem to be improving everyday.  Now in Ontario, everyone who wants a shot will be offered it by mid June.  Gov't has to reduce the travel restrictions shortly after that.  They need the travel industry back.  In my mind, if they don't reduce the travel restrictions by summertime, then when?


Yeah, I wish I had the confidence that the gov't will reduce restrictions and quarantine requirements by then (or even open our land border), but I'm just not sure.  They seem to be doing a lot of non-sensical things lately.


----------



## hcortesis

Rileygirl said:


> This is exactly my thinking,  I feel sorta safe with an October trip date. If not, then feb/March it is!



And for me, just planning a darn trip feels good.


----------



## bcwife76

Our health minister here in BC stated yesterday don't expect to travel internationally this summer, it won't happen. International travel probably won't start up again until at least October. Now, I don't know if he considers US travel international or not...but he's quite a buzzkill


----------



## tgropp

mamaofsix said:


> Yeah, I wish I had the confidence that the gov't will reduce restrictions and quarantine requirements by then (or even open our land border), but I'm just not sure.  They seem to be doing a lot of non-sensical things lately.



Yes. Things are uncertain


----------



## Donald - my hero

*careful of the wandering into the realm of political statements,  we've had quite a few threads shut down over the last month.  This is a great thread to follow along with people's plans, I'm enjoying the dreams from the sidelines. However, other than general comments about how vaccines, potential quarantine upon returning to Canada and border closure might influence decisions we need to keep comments about the why and who we think are involved in those things out of the discussion.  *


----------



## pigletto

I’m starting to feel more hopeful every day that we are well on our way to planning to travel again .  With that said, I don’t see travel restrictions being lifted until the majority of us are fully vaccinated.
Ontario said Friday that those who qualify should have first dose in June, though the article was confusing because when you looked at the chart, it appeared they were only talking about people in groups one and two, and the vast majority of us will be group 3. I’d love to know how others interpreted that June 20th date. Do you all think they meant “everyone“ or “groups one and two”? 

So, if we need to be fully vaccinated to open up travel again, and in Ontario and BC our second vaccines are coming four months after the first, I‘m thinking it will be November or December before we could see restrictions easing. I’d love to be wrong though !


----------



## RipperSB

Yes, after cancelling our 1-16 Dec 2020 trip (managed to bank all but 14 pts), we have booked a stay for 1-15 Dec 21... putting our hopes on the vaccine enabling us to travel. With the extra points, we are doing a split-stay at BLT... sort of. We spending 1-8 Dec in a Studio and 8-15 Dec in a 1 BR... it would be nicely convenient if the two rooms were connected. Living in Saskatchewan (hard to spell, easy to draw), we will be flying.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

bcwife76 said:


> Our health minister here in BC stated yesterday don't expect to travel internationally this summer, it won't happen. International travel probably won't start up again until at least October. Now, I don't know if he considers US travel international or not...but he's quite a buzzkill


I’m thinking it will be October too, but maybe some partial opening will come sooner, I was reading an article a few days ago that July 4 opening was being pushed for Canada /USA border but I don’t think so.... it actually may be the US wanting to keep Canadians out now until we speed up our vaccinations. 
I keep reading everywhere that Canada will be 6 months behind most of the western countries in terms of lifting restrictions due to our slow vaccine response . Hoping for the best though. We have an Alaska cruise booked for August which won’t happen but thinking to fly out west (we are in SW Ontario) and explore Vancouver or maybe Rocky Mountains AB or both? Not sure if that will be allowed and not “frowned upon”. I’m talking August time frame though, not right now.
I’ll take October for international travel though, thinking of planning a 2 week trip to Disney in December for Christmas.


----------



## wdwmom3

pigletto said:


> I’m starting to feel more hopeful every day that we are well on our way to planning to travel again .  With that said, I don’t see travel restrictions being lifted until the majority of us are fully vaccinated.
> Ontario said Friday that those who qualify should have first dose in June, though the article was confusing because when you looked at the chart, it appeared they were only talking about people in groups one and two, and the vast majority of us will be group 3. I’d love to know how others interpreted that June 20th date. Do you all think they meant “everyone“ or “groups one and two”?
> 
> So, if we need to be fully vaccinated to open up travel again, and in Ontario and BC our second vaccines are coming four months after the first, I‘m thinking it will be November or December before we could see restrictions easing. I’d love to be wrong though !



My understanding is that the info Ontario released was prepared before they knew about the approval of J&J and the news that some shipments of vaccines had been moved up.  I watched the news conference and they said they have a “goal” of 1st doses by end of June.  And this was based on the new information. 

I’ve also heard once everyone has a 1st shot they will move up second doses as supply allows.


----------



## pigletto

wdwmom3 said:


> My understanding is that the info Ontario released was prepared before they knew about the approval of J&J and the news that some shipments of vaccines had been moved up.  I watched the news conference and they said they have a “goal” of 1st doses by end of June.  And this was based on the new information.
> 
> I’ve also heard once everyone has a 1st shot they will move up second doses as supply allows.


I like your interpretation way better than mine ! And you’re right, a lot of information came out at once on Friday and I think some of it wasn’t updated in time . I’m feeling more hopeful than I have in a long time.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

I was considering fall of this year, but I think I’m going to go with spring of next year. I’m hopeful things will be more back to normal by then.

I’m all vaccinated already, but my brother and sister-in-law aren’t and I’m planning to take them with me. I’m sure they will be vaccinated by October, but I’d rather give myself a bit more a safety buffer.


----------



## wdwmom3

pigletto said:


> I like your interpretation way better than mine ! And you’re right, a lot of information came out at once on Friday and I think some of it wasn’t updated in time . I’m feeling more hopeful than I have in a long time.



So am I.   I’m hoping for Thanksgiving to go.  I know it’s still questionable, but I’m more optimistic then I was a month ago.  We aren’t worrying about my youngest being vaccinated. So as long as the adults (and my 18 year old) and the testing and quarantine restrictions lifted, we are going.


----------



## Sue M

bcwife76 said:


> Our health minister here in BC stated yesterday don't expect to travel internationally this summer, it won't happen. International travel probably won't start up again until at least October. Now, I don't know if he considers US travel international or not...but he's quite a buzzkill


Dang!  I missed that announcement, ugh.  I’ll still hold onto our Aug reservation just incase. But I think it’s cause they’re fast forwarding everyone getting the first  injection so will take us longer to get second one. . Guess we won’t be crossing border until we’re fully vaccinated ugh.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Sue M said:


> Dang!  I missed that announcement, ugh.  I’ll still hold onto our Aug reservation just incase. But I think it’s cause they’re fast forwarding everyone getting the first  injection so will take us longer to get second one. . Guess we won’t be crossing border until we’re fully vaccinated ugh.


I was listening to a live podcast on the way home tonight and one of the things that came up regarding the Canada/USA border reopening, its now more likely that the US will want to keep the Canadians out due to our low vaccination. How the tables have turned  They also mentioned that a group of Toronto doctors have written a letter to the Ont premier saying it’s a bad Idea to stretch the doses by 4 months. (Pfiezer doesn’t want to sign off on it)... I won’t get into the politics of it, but certainly hoping our country will get it together and fast.  We were also hoping to drive down in August, but since that’s highly unlikely holding onto December.


----------



## valiamo

Just starting to book for the 3rd week of Nov, the quiet week between Remembrance Day and American Thanksgiving.   Already reserved our hotel, and are starting to look at flights.   We have 5 day hopper passes  with maxipass that we got on the "Canadian at Par" sale well over a year ago.   According to Disney, we have until Dec 31 2021 to use them, and if there are park restrictions we "supposed to be" are on the priority list for park access.  We will see as we get closer to the departure date.     The nice part is if this trip falls through, Disney will honour the park passes at the US value for future trips (in essence they are worth the full value until used)


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I would love to book something and start a count down...but the reality of it right now is that there are still too many unknowns.  

BUT

I have two - three trips in the back of my mind.  

1- Our 50th birthday celebration trip.  Sitting under a palm tree with nice warm sand under my bu tt and a beverage in my hand.  I really don't want to spend my 50th birthday freezing my bu tt off in the middle of January AGAIN!!!!  So I have a short list of resorts that I will book a trip to the minute we hear of travel restrictions being lifted.  I have sent my list of resorts to any family members who may want to join us for our birthday celebration trip!!!!!

2- Florida Disney/Universal trip.  This is a graduation gift for our youngest ( as well as celebration for older DS who has worked hard and picked a trade he wants to do as well as put enough hours in to do year 1 & 2 in the same year to be a second year electrician )   I have a loose plan in my head of how I want it to look and how we would piece it together using all our different points that we collect.  

3-Nascar race weekend!!!  I would love to surprise DH with a trip to Nascar for his actual 50 b-day.  Our plan had been to go last fall, so maybe late fall we night be able to go.   This I don't have any loose plans for.  I don't even know where I would start for planning that.  Too many unknowns right now for me to even try.  I would love to go the fall Vegas one but that race is Sept 26.  I really don't see restrictions lifted much before that.  So I have a feeling we will miss out of this season of Nascar.  Maybe the 2022 race year?  Then we could do Daytona, as well as a little Disney/Universal with the boys.  

I still have 2 non-expiring 5 day Disney tickets.  I have been saving those for a Mom/Daughter trip.  So that trip is always in the back of my mind as well.  

So many plans, but so much depends right now on travel restrictions, and vaccinations.   My gut tells me travel restrictions will be lifted sometime in the fall.  Once those who wish to vaccinate get their second shots and the number of active cases goes down.


----------



## Aladora

bcwife76 said:


> Our health minister here in BC stated yesterday don't expect to travel internationally this summer, it won't happen. International travel probably won't start up again until at least October. Now, I don't know if he considers US travel international or not...but he's quite a buzzkill



I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that we will be able to travel around BC and into AB this summer! We rented an rv and would love to be able to drive over to Banff and Jasper, if not we will keep to our own Province but it would be nice!


----------



## Sue M

Aladora said:


> I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that we will be able to travel around BC and into AB this summer! We rented an rv and would love to be able to drive over to Banff and Jasper, if not we will keep to our own Province but it would be nice!


Yes, if we don’t get to travel internationally, again this summer I have a couple of local trips in mind. Harrison Hot Springs, Whistler...


----------



## Aladora

Sue M said:


> Yes, if we don’t get to travel internationally, again this summer I have a couple of local trips in mind. Harrison Hot Springs, Whistler...



Harrison Hot Springs is on our list as well!

Also, did you know there is a Kangaroo Farm in Kelowna?????


----------



## bcwife76

Hoping to go over to Victoria for a couple of nights at the end of June (assuming travel around BC will be welcomed by then, which we think it will be). The Surrey School district seems to end the school year earlier this year than most others so we thought that weekend would be a good time to go. Thinking of the Yukon for August, presuming they have once again dropped the quarantine for BC residents like they did last summer. November is the wild card. Disney Dream cruise booked but not hopeful on many fronts. Disneyland? Mexico? If all of those fall through maybe Whistler? Sigh. I'm hating all the 'maybes', can't wait until it's a given!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

A little off topic, but are we able to apply for passports via the mail-in method yet? Has anyone done this recently?


----------



## Minniemoo15

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> A little off topic, but are we able to apply for passports via the mail-in method yet? Has anyone done this recently?


I got my DDs passport via  mail when it reopened last August. It was pretty quick turnaround. I need to apply for my other DDs as hers expires this fall. Thanks for the reminder !


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> A little off topic, but are we able to apply for passports via the mail-in method yet? Has anyone done this recently?



I believe you have been able to apply via mail for awhile. I need to do this for my son. I was waiting to be able to get his picture done.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@hdrolfe, I plan on making an appointment at my local Walmart Portrait Studio since Costco doesn't have their in-store photo centre anymore.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> I believe you have been able to apply via mail for awhile. I need to do this for my son. I was waiting to be able to get his picture done.


*I saw someone getting a passport picture taken at Shoppers last night, check to see if any stores in your area are doing this again.*


----------



## Frozen2014

hdrolfe said:


> I believe you have been able to apply via mail for awhile. I need to do this for my son. I was waiting to be able to get his picture done.


Same. Our son is turning 16 next month so DH wants to wait and just apply for an adult one. At least he'll apply by mail now (which he was against it 6 months ago).  I hope the turn around isn't too long.

I was at Shoppers today and asked about passport pictures. The one near us does still take them so just check your local one.


----------



## hdrolfe

I'll be honest, I was hoping kiddo would let me get him a haircut before we do the picture  He has quite the messy mop on his head after 6? months with no haircut... but thanks, we'll check with Shoppers and Walmart.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Frozen2014 said:


> Same. Our son is turning 16 next month so DH wants to wait and just apply for an adult one. At least he'll apply by mail now (which he was against it 6 months ago).  I hope the turn around isn't too long.
> 
> I was at Shoppers today and asked about passport pictures. The one near us does still take them so just check your local one.




I sent my sons in last week. I will let you know ..


----------



## TammyLynn33

Frozen2014 said:


> Same. Our son is turning 16 next month so DH wants to wait and just apply for an adult one. At least he'll apply by mail now (which he was against it 6 months ago).  I hope the turn around isn't too long.
> 
> I was at Shoppers today and asked about passport pictures. The one near us does still take them so just check your local one.




I sent my sons in last week. I will let you know ..


----------



## Carolynleanne

TammyLynn33 said:


> I sent my sons in last week. I will let you know ..


I still need to do this. I'm so nervous about sending in the mail!


----------



## MoreTravels

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I was listening to a live podcast on the way home tonight and one of the things that came up regarding the Canada/USA border reopening, its now more likely that the US will want to keep the Canadians out due to our low vaccination. How the tables have turned  They also mentioned that a group of Toronto doctors have written a letter to the Ont premier saying it’s a bad Idea to stretch the doses by 4 months. (Pfiezer doesn’t want to sign off on it)... I won’t get into the politics of it, but certainly hoping our country will get it together and fast.  We were also hoping to drive down in August, but since that’s highly unlikely holding onto December.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/canada-covid-19-vaccine-delay-risk-1.5939134

From the article:

*Canada is now an outlier in the global vaccination rollout. No other country in the world has delayed second doses up to four months, and there is no evidence yet on the long-term effect it could have on immunity to COVID-19. Some scientists say we are venturing into uncharted waters. Others are comfortable with the risk.*


----------



## wdwmom3

MoreTravels said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/canada-covid-19-vaccine-delay-risk-1.5939134
> 
> From the article:
> 
> *Canada is now an outlier in the global vaccination rollout. No other country in the world has delayed second doses up to four months, and there is no evidence yet on the long-term effect it could have on immunity to COVID-19. Some scientists say we are venturing into uncharted waters. Others are comfortable with the risk.*



I’m hoping once they get more vaccines that they will be shorten the time.  Maybe more like 3 months?  I know some scientists question it, but others think it’s fine based on what they know about other vaccines.   They also have data on an interval of 3 months already.


----------



## Sue M

Aladora said:


> Harrison Hot Springs is on our list as well!
> 
> Also, did you know there is a Kangaroo Farm in Kelowna?????


No way!!!  Haven’t heard that!  While in Harrison stop by the dairy farm on McCallum Rd!  They make their own cheeses and icecream!  So yummy. 
We love staying at The Harrison Hot Springs Hotel.  We always spend Mother’s Day there. It’s become a tradition with my daughters!


----------



## Aladora

Sue M said:


> No way!!!  Haven’t heard that!  While in Harrison stop by the dairy farm on McCallum Rd!  They make their own cheeses and icecream!  So yummy.
> We love staying at The Harrison Hot Springs Hotel.  We always spend Mother’s Day there. It’s become a tradition with my daughters!



I was SO excited when I found out about the kangaroo farm! I emailed them about opening and was told that unless things go downhill, they will be open this summer!

https://kangaroocreekfarm.com/


----------



## DnA2010

Sue M said:


> No way!!! Haven’t heard that! While in Harrison stop by the dairy farm on McCallum Rd! They make their own cheeses and icecream! So yummy.
> We love staying at The Harrison Hot Springs Hotel. We always spend Mother’s Day there. It’s become a tradition with my daughters!




The Kangeroo farm is awesome! SO so much fun!


----------



## DnA2010

Aladora said:


> I was SO excited when I found out about the kangaroo farm! I emailed them about opening and was told that unless things go downhill, they will be open this summer!



Opps I thought I had this above, but the farm is SO fun!


----------



## Jo-Anne

My husband and I have a November trip planned for our timeshare in Cocoa Beach.  I've tacked on four days ahead of it to be in Disney (booked Pop for now).  I'm really hopeful that we will be able to travel freely by that time with no quarantine restrictions.  I haven't booked airfare yet - don't want to jinx it!  I used to be a real Disney planning expert for our family, but  will have to do some thorough research to catch up on all the things that have changed and how to plan now!


----------



## igrsod

We just moved our trip for the 3rd time... to Sept 2021.  Hopefully we will be able to go this time.  I'm hopeful that the vaccines will be at a good level by then and the border will be open.  This is the longest I've gone without a visit "home" in a long time.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Aladora said:


> I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that we will be able to travel around BC and into AB this summer! We rented an rv and would love to be able to drive over to Banff and Jasper, if not we will keep to our own Province but it would be nice!



I was actually looking into Air bnb rentals in the Kelowna/Okanagan area.  We are not sure the kids would be able to join us, as they are moving in April and starting new jobs.  But I am looking anyways and see what I can find!  If we don't do that, we will be heading to Saskatchewan.  A bil has a cottage/lake house in northern Saskatchewan, and we would head there for some fishing, boating and relaxation.  Dh and I talked last night about how we are both needing to plan a little something to do for this summer.


----------



## MoreTravels

Aladora said:


> I was SO excited when I found out about the kangaroo farm! I emailed them about opening and was told that unless things go downhill, they will be open this summer!
> 
> https://kangaroocreekfarm.com/



Me too! I read the entire web site... but only found their location at the end, Kelowna BC. Hmm. It's sad because I am in Ontario... not really a driveable distance. Oh well, I will add it to my "to see" list but it sadly will not happen this summer.


----------



## DougEMG

We have a trip to WDW booked for Nov 2021.  We'll only be going if everyone in the family has been vaccinated and the mask requirement has been removed.  So will have to decide by the end of Sept in order to cancel the reservation.  At this point I'm confident about being vaccinated, but not so sure if the mask requirement will be lifted by Disney by then.


----------



## genia11

Assuming we are all vaccinated and restrictions have been removed, we are considering to drive down to Florida, first time ever, in November 2021.  I need to get out of the GTA!


----------



## SnapesGirl

I'm booked at Universal for a week in Sept 2021. I have US citizenship as well, so I'm not concerned about being let in, but my main concern is whether they will lift the 2 week quarantine period going INTO the US. If that's still in place by September, I'll have to cancel the trip.


----------



## ellbell

SnapesGirl said:


> I'm booked at Universal for a week in Sept 2021. I have US citizenship as well, so I'm not concerned about being let in, but my main concern is whether they will lift the 2 week quarantine period going INTO the US. If that's still in place by September, I'll have to cancel the trip.


There isn't a 2 week requirement going in https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/travel-during-covid19.html


----------



## DnA2010

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was actually looking into Air bnb rentals in the Kelowna/Okanagan area.  We are not sure the kids would be able to join us, as they are moving in April and starting new jobs.  But I am looking anyways and see what I can find!  If we don't do that, we will be heading to Saskatchewan.  A bil has a cottage/lake house in northern Saskatchewan, and we would head there for some fishing, boating and relaxation.  Dh and I talked last night about how we are both needing to plan a little something to do for this summer.




I know of a cute Air bnb on the Naramata bench that we stayed in last year for our anniversary- lovely hosts and loved the area!


----------



## Fellowship9798

Hoping for a Nov 2021 trip. Actually it would be a potential work trip that I would tack some days onto with my daughter so there’s a few levels of things that need to work out for this to happen, but I’ve got my BWV room booked just in case.


----------



## quandrea

We just cancelled November 2021. I don’t think our kids will be vaccinated yet. Dvc extended the life of those points so I’ll just look to 2022. I had considered going with just my eldest but then I realised that we would need to isolate from my twins upon return as we could still transmit to them.


----------



## SnapesGirl

ellbell said:


> There isn't a 2 week requirement going in https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/travel-during-covid19.html



Ooohhhh that's good to know! I don't know why I remember hearing Biden saying they were implementing 2 week quarantine upon entry. This makes things much easier lol. Now we just need Quebec to speed up the vaccination campaign!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

We just booked a trip over Christmas (Dec 18-26) - I wasn’t going to book anything else (we have a Caribbean cruise in Jan 2022 and Alaska May 2022) but as it’s over the actual holidays decided to put down a deposit. Hoping by the very end of the year things will be somewhat back to normal, and husband and I vaccinated (we are not planning to vaccinate our kids at this point). I don’t even know how to plan a trip over Christmas, not a time we ever considered but after last Christmas may be nice. We’d have a big family Christmas thing before travelling. Of course I take any plans in 2021 with a grain of salt.


----------



## TammyLynn33

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> We just booked a trip over Christmas (Dec 18-26) - I wasn’t going to book anything else (we have a Caribbean cruise in Jan 2022 and Alaska May 2022) but as it’s over the actual holidays decided to put down a deposit. Hoping by the very end of the year things will be somewhat back to normal, and husband and I vaccinated (we are not planning to vaccinate our kids at this point). I don’t even know how to plan a trip over Christmas, not a time we ever considered but after last Christmas may be nice. We’d have a big family Christmas thing before travelling. Of course I take any plans in 2021 with a grain of salt.



Same as per your grain of salt comment we are booked almost same dates and it’s like if we can go .. the heartbreak isn’t really there if we can’t . This is trip 4 we have booked. We really want to go but we won’t be shocked if we can’t


----------



## quandrea

Dh told me today that he thinks realistically, the soonest it will be safe to get back to WDW will be fall of 2022. More and more with each passing day, I think he’s correct. I mentally wiped my Feb and May 2022 trips from my mind.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

TammyLynn33 said:


> Same as per your grain of salt comment we are booked almost same dates and it’s like if we can go .. the heartbreak isn’t really there if we can’t . This is trip 4 we have booked. We really want to go but we won’t be shocked if we can’t


I think by Christmas we should be able to, I think we’ll know by September. I mean even Canada says we should be mostly past pandemic in the Fall and the US sooner.
I’m not getting my hopes set too high, if it won’t be December it will be Spring. However I really do think December will be fine, it will be a matter of will all restrictions be lifted etc. I think it will be a gradual lift starting this summer or Fall. If there is no more quarantine and border is open, we have every intention of going.


----------



## Carolynleanne

I think once the health passport has launched, things will change fast. That being said, you'll still need to potentially be vaccinated and/or get that negative PCR test to travel.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Carolynleanne said:


> I think once the health passport has launched, things will change fast. That being said, you'll still need to potentially be vaccinated and/or get that negative PCR test to travel.



I wonder if they will waive for kids as it’s not approved for kids yet .. I know it’s getting closer For 12-16 but .. with families


----------



## lhuggi1

Booked Nov and hoping for Sept 
I went Nov 2020 and quarantined no issues. 
just waiting to renew our APs


----------



## bcwife76

We booked Aulani for mid November using our points.  But we shall see....can't do the quarantine so will have to cancel if that is still around.


----------



## Carolynleanne

TammyLynn33 said:


> I wonder if they will waive for kids as it’s not approved for kids yet .. I know it’s getting closer For 12-16 but .. with families



This is what we are waiting to find out, and I work as a TA! What will the kids requirements be.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Carolynleanne said:


> This is what we are waiting to find out, and I work as a TA! What will the kids requirements be.



I don’t even know if I care anymore . I mean of course I care , but we will hotel quarantine in December as I need we need a vacation


----------



## Carolynleanne

TammyLynn33 said:


> I don’t even know if I care anymore . I mean of course I care , but we will hotel quarantine in December as I need we need a vacation


I totally get it. But if we have to pay $300 for tests for each of our kids, each way? That’s an extra $1800 on our trip


----------



## TammyLynn33

Carolynleanne said:


> I totally get it. But if we have to pay $300 for tests for each of our kids, each way? That’s an extra $1800 on our trip



yep and for me single mom of 4 ( mind  you one is 18  now it’s same but my metal health right now , their mental health. Big kid will be off to a Covid hotspot in sept and between that and trying to readjust my ASD little guy to in person school if things aren’t better  either I’ll need a vacation with that stress or AA ( and I don’t drink )


----------



## Sue M

Carolynleanne said:


> I totally get it. But if we have to pay $300 for tests for each of our kids, each way? That’s an extra $1800 on our trip



If we have to pay $2000 for quarantine hotel plus Covid tests each way I’ll be canceling . I’m hoping we can show proof of vaccine and that’s it.


----------



## igrsod

Sue M said:


> If we have to pay $2000 for quarantine hotel plus Covid tests each way I’ll be canceling . I’m hoping we can show proof of vaccine and that’s it.


I agree... if I'm vaccinated and the hotel quarantine is over... I'm going in September.  Crossing my fingers.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We are supposed to be going Nov 27-Dec 5.  Have the 5-day tickets and hoping to maybe add a few nights at Cabana Bay for a Uni run too!


----------



## Sue M

Carolynleanne said:


> I think once the health passport has launched, things will change fast. That being said, you'll still need to potentially be vaccinated and/or get that negative PCR test to travel.


Hopefully the health passport will be enough. Getting those travel Covid tests are pretty expensive!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hopefully we will know about the Halloween parties soon. If they go ahead then Christmas will definitely go too.


----------



## Sue M

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> We are supposed to be going Nov 27-Dec 5.  Have the 5-day tickets and hoping to maybe add a few nights at Cabana Bay for a Uni run too!


We went that time in 2020. Arrived on Black Friday. Great time to go, all the Christmas decorations are up and it’s before the Christmas crowds arrive.  Packing was the only issue!  Had to bring both summer and winter clothing!  
Bring warm jackets for dinners at City Walk . Some nights were quite cold yet  restaurants had AC on blast.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Good to know!  I am actually hoping we get a 20-25 degree day so we can check out Volcano Bay! That's warm enough for us LOL


----------



## gskywalker

Quarantine(at home, not the stupid hotel obviously) won't be a problem.  If we have to pay for 4 kids tests each way, that is $2400.  That likely would be a deal breaker.  That also assumes that we can get both needles by Sept.  From what I read the vaccination passport will require both needles.  My wife and I were supposed to get ours this week according to what they said 2 weeks ago but instead, ages are still the same because of vaccine supply issues so who knows.  We have annual passes and free 3 days park hopper plus waterpark passes, plus free 1 day park hopper tickets, so we have options.  We now have 2 DVC contracts but only 72 points have to be used by year end, so if things aren't opening up my wife and I will just go alone to use up those points.


----------



## Sue M

gskywalker said:


> Quarantine(at home, not the stupid hotel obviously) won't be a problem.  If we have to pay for 4 kids tests each way, that is $2400.  That likely would be a deal breaker.  That also assumes that we can get both needles by Sept.  From what I read the vaccination passport will require both needles.  My wife and I were supposed to get ours this week according to what they said 2 weeks ago but instead, ages are still the same because of vaccine supply issues so who knows.  We have annual passes and free 3 days park hopper plus waterpark passes, plus free 1 day park hopper tickets, so we have options.  We now have 2 DVC contracts but only 72 points have to be used by year end, so if things aren't opening up my wife and I will just go alone to use up those points.


So hard to speculate. We’ve gotten our first shot last week. If the projected timeline for 2nd shot in August holds our Aug 1 WDW trip is in the trash can. Hopefully they will be ahead of schedule. But still hopeful for October trip.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I think my age cohort will be available mid May and then second dose 3-4 months from that, so I will be good for end of Nov trip.


----------



## gskywalker

Sue M said:


> So hard to speculate. We’ve gotten our first shot last week. If the projected timeline for 2nd shot in August holds our Aug 1 WDW trip is in the trash can. Hopefully they will be ahead of schedule. But still hopeful for October trip.


We are in a designated hot spot so we are supposed to be eligible anytime now(early 40's) but we will see.  We need to go away.  I don't want to have to wait until 2022 to go because there is so much up in the air that year, plus we hopefully will have my daughter's rescheduled make a wish trip that will occupy vacation time in 2022.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Carolynleanne said:


> I think once the health passport has launched, things will change fast. That being said, you'll still need to potentially be vaccinated and/or get that negative PCR test to travel.


Where has this been printed that this is going to happen?

The US administration has already said that they are NOT doing this.  Is this here say?  Has there been formal statements from the Canadian administration about this?


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm torn... do I buy our flights now? We have a trip planned for December and it's cruises from Orlando. So should they not be able to happen we could still hopefully do Disney/Universal or something... I'm sure flights are going to go up. I see on Air Canada if I book before April 30th I can have one free change to date or place. What to do...


----------



## TammyLynn33

hdrolfe said:


> I'm torn... do I buy our flights now? We have a trip planned for December and it's cruises from Orlando. So should they not be able to happen we could still hopefully do Disney/Universal or something... I'm sure flights are going to go up. I see on Air Canada if I book before April 30th I can have one free change to date or place. What to do...



We have a travel bank and flights rebooked with JetBlue but I’m worried it will be easier to fly out of Toronto. With the April 30 thing I may book with westjet tho it’s cheaper .. and cancelling and if needed . All it means as I will have to take an extra vacation later on and right now I’m ok with that . It’s like prepaying another trip the way I look at it


----------



## TammyLynn33

hdrolfe said:


> I'm torn... do I buy our flights now? We have a trip planned for December and it's cruises from Orlando. So should they not be able to happen we could still hopefully do Disney/Universal or something... I'm sure flights are going to go up. I see on Air Canada if I book before April 30th I can have one free change to date or place. What to do...


 West jet is now May 30!! If you ever fly west jet


----------



## hdrolfe

TammyLynn33 said:


> West jet is now May 30!! If you ever fly west jet



They do also have direct flights but the timing isn't as good. The flight home (direct) is currently listed as leaving Orlando at 9 pm or something? So if we get off a cruise that's a long wait at the airport. But good to know. Thanks! Maybe AC will follow suit.


----------



## bcwife76

We've booked car rental for our Aulani trip in November (chose to pay when we pick it up) and have our room booked already with DVC points but have not booked flights. Flight prices are good and we have the credit sitting in our travel bank with Westjet,  but I'm still hesitant. I know DH and I will be vaccinated fully by this trip, but what does it mean for our kids? Still testing to get into Hawaii? Still testing to get back into Canada? Hawaii seems to want to move to a proof of vaccination program so you can skip the test so that's two less tests. But quarantine back home is a deal breaker. Sigh.


----------



## Aug2020distrip

TammyLynn33 said:


> West jet is now May 30!! If you ever fly west jet


Thanks for posting! I was going to book next week just to have this protection but will wait now


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm still debating the flights. I can't book with AM both ways but could do one way and pay cash the other way. Then I have to decide if I will use AC both ways or WJ there and AC home. And I'm worried about using the AM to book a flight and losing them. But oh we want a trip!!


----------



## Carolynleanne

bcwife76 said:


> We've booked car rental for our Aulani trip in November (chose to pay when we pick it up) and have our room booked already with DVC points but have not booked flights. Flight prices are good and we have the credit sitting in our travel bank with Westjet,  but I'm still hesitant. I know DH and I will be vaccinated fully by this trip, but what does it mean for our kids? Still testing to get into Hawaii? Still testing to get back into Canada? Hawaii seems to want to move to a proof of vaccination program so you can skip the test so that's two less tests. But quarantine back home is a deal breaker. Sigh.



If you use your credits and have to cancel, youll just get them back. Current policy is open til April 30th I believe.


----------



## peacefrogdog

hdrolfe said:


> They do also have direct flights but the timing isn't as good. The flight home (direct) is currently listed as leaving Orlando at 9 pm or something? So if we get off a cruise that's a long wait at the airport. But good to know. Thanks! Maybe AC will follow suit.



AC is the end of May as well.

https://www.aircanada.com/ca/en/aco/home/book/travel-news-and-updates/2020/covid-19.html


----------



## Carolynleanne

I’m officially crazy. A girlfriend and I just booked first weekend of December. It’s fully refundable but I’ll be fully vaccinated by then and hope quarantine is dropped.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Carolynleanne said:


> I’m officially crazy. A girlfriend and I just booked first weekend of December. It’s fully refundable but I’ll be fully vaccinated by then and hope quarantine is dropped.


Yay! We are booked for Christmas, also hoping quarantine is dropped by then.  We actually wanted the first week of December too and are debating if we should change it... but if cruises resume we have one booked mid January 2022 and I’m worried to be taking my older out of school so many times....


----------



## AdamsMum

I have Dec 11-18 booked, was hoping to add a few days to use up some of my BW dvc points that will expire if not used by March/22 and also to try out SSR to see if I like it.  Can't book that until May 8, hopefully its still available.  Good to know West Jet is allowing a change of dates if booked by May 31.


----------



## TammyLynn33

All you guys with tentative trips book .. go now and book a car rental if you want one as prices are skyrocketing .. supply and demand  and lack of rental cars I guess 
I booked months ago at $600 and now they are up to $1100..


----------



## pigletto

TammyLynn33 said:


> All you guys with tentative trips book .. go now and book a car rental if you want one as prices are skyrocketing .. supply and demand  and lack of rental cars I guess
> I booked months ago at $600 and now they are up to $1100..


It’s a nationwide shortage that is suspected to last for quite some time. NBC did a story last week about people renting UHaul trucks in Hawaii because rental cars were over $500 a day ! It’s everywhere and not expected to get better any time soon . I bought my universal tickets through UCT and they had an option to add a car with Avis 75% less than every other place was charging so it’s a special deal they have with them . I was able to book for 8 days in a standard car for around $250.
I’m holding on to this for dear life because it’s gone way up even with this method .


----------



## peacefrogdog

Not exactly Fall trip planning, but looking at a post-Xmas trip (Dec 26-31).  Flights have gone up by 40% since I last checked 3 weeks.  Do you think this trend will continue?


----------



## pigletto

peacefrogdog said:


> Not exactly Fall trip planning, but looking at a post-Xmas trip (Dec 26-31).  Flights have gone up by 40% since I last checked 3 weeks.  Do you think this trend will continue?


I do. I think pent up demand will keep driving the prices up. If the US travel market is any indication , prices have been climbing because so many people are eager to travel as restrictions ease. You may find a sale but I would book what you are comfortable paying as soon as you see it .


----------



## peacefrogdog

pigletto said:


> I do. I think pent up demand will keep driving the prices up. If the US travel market is any indication , prices have been climbing because so many people are eager to travel as restrictions ease. You may find a sale but I would book what you are comfortable paying as soon as you see it .



Damn! Not what I wanted to hear but I suspect you're right


----------



## ellbell

peacefrogdog said:


> Not exactly Fall trip planning, but looking at a post-Xmas trip (Dec 26-31).  Flights have gone up by 40% since I last checked 3 weeks.  Do you think this trend will continue?


I booked my flights gor August and September for thos specific reason.  If travel is restricted (pretty sure it won't be) then I'll cancel or move the flights but I saw prices rising and didn't want to risk it being twice the price when everyone finds out travel restrictions are being lifted.


----------



## Carolynleanne

ellbell said:


> I booked my flights gor August and September for thos specific reason.  If travel is restricted (pretty sure it won't be) then I'll cancel or move the flights but I saw prices rising and didn't want to risk it being twice the price when everyone finds out travel restrictions are being lifted.


Flights to MCO from YVR are $500 right now round trip. I’ve never paid that much


----------



## ellbell

Carolynleanne said:


> Flights to MCO from YVR are $500 right now round trip. I’ve never paid that much


I paid 700 one way for 3 at the ejd of August.  I booked through SW for my return because I had credits but when I was pricing it out it would have been about 1300 for 3 round trip


----------



## tgropp

TammyLynn33 said:


> All you guys with tentative trips book .. go now and book a car rental if you want one as prices are skyrocketing .. supply and demand  and lack of rental cars I guess
> I booked months ago at $600 and now they are up to $1100..


We are going to Orlando and then Fort Lauderdale from Dec 16-31. In February I booked a mini van  through Expedia.ca for those 16 days with a different drop off location for $1200 can funds. It is now above $2500.


----------



## Carolynleanne

tgropp said:


> We are going to Orlando and then Fort Lauderdale from Dec 16-31. In February I booked a mini van  through Expedia.ca for those 16 days with a different drop off location for $1200 can funds. It is now above $2500.


I'm going to watch WestJet for the next week or two and see if the prices fluctuate at all. Otherwise i'll bite the bullet and just pay the $500. At least it's all credits, haha.


----------



## tgropp

Carolynleanne said:


> I'm going to watch WestJet for the next week or two and see if the prices fluctuate at all. Otherwise i'll bite the bullet and just pay the $500. At least it's all credits, haha.


Remember the RBC Westjet CC. You get a companion flight for $119.00 which is waived for new cardholders. Another way to save a bit. I think that our bill for four tickets/flights from Toronto-Orlando and Ft Lauderdale-Toronto was around $1,550. That was using my card and my wife’s card for two companion flights


----------



## Carolynleanne

tgropp said:


> Remember the RBC Westjet CC. You get a companion flight for $119.00 which is waived for new cardholders. Another way to save a bit. I think that our bill for four tickets/flights from Toronto-Orlando and Ft Lauderdale-Toronto was around $1,550. That was using my card and my wife’s card for two companion flights


Oh yes. We currently have 5000 points and 2 companion fares, haha. It's only me going though. Meeting up with a  fellow Travel Agent friend down there


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Wow... I think we will have to actually drive to Disney by the looks of thing.....


----------



## SaraMc

Maybe Feb.  if everyone is vaccinated.  if not May is our plan


----------



## quandrea

SaraMc said:


> Maybe Feb.  if everyone is vaccinated.  if not May is our plan


Me too!


----------



## hcortesis

There are car deals to be found but it takes a lot of searching.  Usually I find Costco Travel to offer the lowest prices but yesterday on the Air Canada/Aeroplan site I booked Oct 23-30 for $561CAD all in for a Mini Van with Avis and Dec 29-Jan 06 in an economy car (never booked eco before) also with Avis for $360 CAD all in.


----------



## hdrolfe

Interesting article on CBC, nothing official of course, but apparently lots of people are booking for fall. I think I am of the opinion that it will open up after most people are able to get their second shot, which will be fall unless things speed up. I am still very hopeful for December... my worry being my son who will only be 11 and not able to be vaccinated (probably).

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/otta...eas-covid-19-vaccinations-questions-1.6007686


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I keep checking the park pass availability for our week, but it's all still green.  By that time, WDW will likely have minimal restrictions in place, I think.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I keep checking the park pass availability for our week, but it's all still green.  By that time, WDW will likely have minimal restrictions in place, I think.



Lets hope! I'm ok with changing my plans to Disney instead of a cruise, I just want to TRAVEL. but having to do it more last minute and trying to deal with park reservations and all of that... I have not kept up with the changes much since we didn't plan to go.

And I was glad to read you got a negative test btw...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@hdrolfe, so was I.  Still battling the flu, but I'll take it!


----------



## wdwmom3

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I keep checking the park pass availability for our week, but it's all still green.  By that time, WDW will likely have minimal restrictions in place, I think.



I’m starting to notice that HS is all booked on some days in the fall.  So I decided not to wait any longer and made my park reservations.  

It looks like HS is the tough one to get.


----------



## hdrolfe

wdwmom3 said:


> I’m starting to notice that HS is all booked on some days in the fall.  So I decided not to wait any longer and made my park reservations.
> 
> It looks like HS is the tough one to get.



Everyone wants the new rides  I kick myself I didn't make kiddo line up for the one that was open when we went in 2019... who knows when we'll get back. But as a tradeoff we did get to ride Slinky Dog a few times because everyone went to Star Wars.


----------



## Juventus

wdwmom3 said:


> I’m starting to notice that HS is all booked on some days in the fall.  So I decided not to wait any longer and made my park reservations.
> 
> It looks like HS is the tough one to get.


I am hoping for third week of august (but not expecting the border to be open by then) and Dec. 18-28.

I have one set of tickets right now so I booked park passes for Dec (MK and DHS only).  I am hoping that if we can travel end of august that there will be park passes open for MK and DHS as the US is back in school.

Any thoughts on this strategy?


----------



## TammyLynn33

Juventus said:


> I am hoping for third week of august (but not expecting the border to be open by then) and Dec. 18-28.
> 
> I have one set of tickets right now so I booked park passes for Dec (MK and DHS only).  I am hoping that if we can travel end of august that there will be park passes open for MK and DHS as the US is back in school.
> 
> Any thoughts on this strategy?



Sounds like a smart plan to me. I would assume Xmas is busier and will be harder to secure ..


----------



## pigletto

Well, back to the drawing board . Both school boards in our district have put in a request with the Ministry to change the 2021/2022 calendar. The proposed change has  Christmas break starting on the 24th . I’m pretty sure it will go through ,one board already has the proposed  calendar on their website.

I had made our tentative plans to include a break that started a week earlier ( by checking the ministry calendar) but we would miss too much school with the change. 

Luckily with all the uncertainties I had made sure absolutely everything was refundable. We weren’t married to those dates or even sure we could go then. Now we are considering the week starting New Year’s Day , or moving to March Break 2022.

Neither one is ideal crowd wise . It seems like the vast majority of school boards are going back on January 3rd so maybe our January 1st to the 9th wouldn’t be so bad .


----------



## TammyLynn33

O


pigletto said:


> Well, back to the drawing board . Both school boards in our district have put in a request with the Ministry to change the 2021/2022 calendar. The proposed change has  Christmas break starting on the 24th . I’m pretty sure it will go through ,one board already has the proposed  calendar on their website.
> 
> I had made our tentative plans to include a break that started a week earlier ( by checking the ministry calendar) but we would miss too much school with the change.
> 
> Luckily with all the uncertainties I had made sure absolutely everything was refundable. We weren’t married to those dates or even sure we could go then. Now we are considering the week starting New Year’s Day , or moving to March Break 2022.
> 
> Neither one is ideal crowd wise . It seems like the vast majority of school boards are going back on January 3rd so maybe our January 1st to the 9th wouldn’t be so bad .



Wow .. 
omg I didnt even think of that. That said our one trip original was aug to labour day and I switched it and paid the change fees before the pandemic ..I’m not going to let this kinda thing worry me at this point .. the two littles will be ok and DD if she can survive remote for two years she can survive an extra week.. who knows whether we will be octo or back to regular semesters ? 
ugggh


----------



## TLPL

I want to go down as soon as the border re-open. I would drive down if the air fare getting too high. I live near Niagara Falls.


----------



## GreatGoofini

We were fully booked for a Dec 2020 trip before Covid really took off and have moved to the equivalent dates for this December (11th-22nd).  We're flying out of Toronto on Westjet and staying on DVC points. 

We're watching the vaccination schedules (not eligible yet...) and hoping that the travel rules relax before we go. A quarantine at home may have been manageable but a paid 3 day hotel stay (Christmas morning in a quarantine hotel...) and paid tests both ways would probably be deal breakers.

For the flights, we originally paid regular full fare on Westjet as soon as the flights opened up last  year and then used our credits again as soon they opened this February. The prices were basically the same, I think one fare was actually slightly less. I just checked now and the pricing is the same as when we rebooked in February except for premium class on the 9:50 direct flight down to MCO that has gone from ~$750 to $1100.

As for park tickets, I'm still holding out hope that they extend the discounted Canadian tickets and wait anxiously each monthly milestone for an announcement. Disney knows these tickets are out there and they know the travel situation right now, it just seems bizarre that they don't announce some accommodation or at least say 'too bad'.


----------



## grantclaire

pigletto said:


> Well, back to the drawing board . Both school boards in our district have put in a request with the Ministry to change the 2021/2022 calendar. The proposed change has  Christmas break starting on the 24th . I’m pretty sure it will go through ,one board already has the proposed  calendar on their website.
> 
> I had made our tentative plans to include a break that started a week earlier ( by checking the ministry calendar) but we would miss too much school with the change.
> 
> Luckily with all the uncertainties I had made sure absolutely everything was refundable. We weren’t married to those dates or even sure we could go then. Now we are considering the week starting New Year’s Day , or moving to March Break 2022.
> 
> Neither one is ideal crowd wise . It seems like the vast majority of school boards are going back on January 3rd so maybe our January 1st to the 9th wouldn’t be so bad .


Hi, what board is this? I have alot of plans made for December!


----------



## TLPL

Same here in Niagara, Christmas break starts on Dec 24th this year.


----------



## pigletto

grantclaire said:


> Hi, what board is this? I have alot of plans made for December!


Niagara . My daughter is an EA and the staff were talking about it yesterday. So I went online and found the minutes from a board meeting in February where they discussed the change and submitted it to the Ministry for approval. The Niagara Catholic board has the “pending Ministry approval “ calendar up on their website and  Christmas break shows as starting the 24th.  
FWIW, just about every other board I looked at seems to be ending on the 18th.. it’s just us going to the 24th .


----------



## pigletto

TLPL said:


> Same here in Niagara, Christmas break starts on Dec 24th this year.


Hello fellow Niagara resident ! Did you get confirmation somewhere ? I think it will go through but so far I can’t find official word on the DSBN .


----------



## TLPL

Not confirmed yet, I am pretty sure it will approve.  I work for the Catholic board.


----------



## Susan2771

Maybe a hint of good news from Trudeau?    https://www.680news.com/2021/05/04/...y-by-summer-justin-trudeau-vaccine-passports/


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

pigletto said:


> Well, back to the drawing board . Both school boards in our district have put in a request with the Ministry to change the 2021/2022 calendar. The proposed change has  Christmas break starting on the 24th . I’m pretty sure it will go through ,one board already has the proposed  calendar on their website.
> 
> I had made our tentative plans to include a break that started a week earlier ( by checking the ministry calendar) but we would miss too much school with the change.
> 
> Luckily with all the uncertainties I had made sure absolutely everything was refundable. We weren’t married to those dates or even sure we could go then. Now we are considering the week starting New Year’s Day , or moving to March Break 2022.
> 
> Neither one is ideal crowd wise . It seems like the vast majority of school boards are going back on January 3rd so maybe our January 1st to the 9th wouldn’t be so bad .


Oh darn it I better follow this closely as we are booked from Dec 18-26 assuming schools is out by then. We are the French school board for SW Ontario...


----------



## hdrolfe

For school boards, Ottawa Catholic has put out their calendar and it's Dec 20 - 31. It still says proposed but since it aligns with the Ministry calendar I don't think it will change.

It looks like Ontario may have two sets of Christmas breaks, which will be interesting for flights and such?


----------



## pigletto

hdrolfe said:


> For school boards, Ottawa Catholic has put out their calendar and it's Dec 20 - 31. It still says proposed but since it aligns with the Ministry calendar I don't think it will change.
> 
> It looks like Ontario may have two sets of Christmas breaks, which will be interesting for flights and such?


  I ended up doing a search for some
of the larger school boards in Ontario and Niagara boards were the only ones I could find that are starting Christmas break on the 24th. I  have no idea why, but there you have it.
So then out of curiosity I started checking the largest  board in some states .. Florida , New York, , New Jersey, North and South Carolina , Massachusetts etc . and I only found one that starts the break on the 24th like us and they still only have a week and go back the 3rd of January .
   Not a complete picture by any means but I don’t think the week of the 3rd will be as bad as usual .


----------



## TLPL

I love late start on Christmas breaks. There usually are tons of deal for traveling after New Year.  I have done that many times in the past.


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm about to book my December flights, can't decide whether to book "standard" for the cheapest or go up a level to get bags/seat choice included, or two levels to get that plus be able to cancel. The lower prices come with changes possible, but doesn't look like cancellation. What to do... sadly kiddo's choice of business class is out of reach lol.


----------



## azrivest

How old is kiddo? When travelling with children under 14, seat selection is complimentary with AC.


----------



## hdrolfe

azrivest said:


> How old is kiddo? When travelling with children under 14, seat selection is complimentary with AC.


 He turns 12 on the trip. The only issue with that is they usually put us at the back of the plane and he gets airsick, which tends to be worse back there. But that is true, and I could save the money.


----------



## azrivest

We booked our March 2022 flights this morning, and I was able to call Air Canada Reservations and get our seats assigned 15 minutes after booking. They put us in 14ABCD so not that far back. Maybe that could be an option? It's true that sometimes they put you in the last seats...


----------



## quandrea

azrivest said:


> We booked our March 2022 flights this morning, and I was able to call Air Canada Reservations and get our seats assigned 15 minutes after booking. They put us in 14ABCD so not that far back. Maybe that could be an option? It's true that sometimes they put you in the last seats...


If you check in online right when the flight opens though, you can usually move up front.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney is offering summer discounts at their resorts.  Here's hoping that continues for the fall months as well. I will gladly take 10%-15% off my POP reservation!


----------



## TammyLynn33

We are Eastern Ontario and I spoke with our principal re start for Xmas vacation and she flies out the day after we do I think she’s the 17th so we are assuming it’s a dec 17th start here .. ( thank goodness I lost $500 last year because the anticipated before labour day start and then the pandemic hit and well I paid that to change a trip that never happened sigh )


----------



## pigletto

TammyLynn33 said:


> We are Eastern Ontario and I spoke with our principal re start for Xmas vacation and she flies out the day after we do I think she’s the 17th so we are assuming it’s a dec 17th start here .. ( thank goodness I lost $500 last year because the anticipated before labour day start and then the pandemic hit and well I paid that to change a trip that never happened sigh )


Yep , every proposed calendar I checked has your break . It just seems to be ours that changed for some reason . 
On one hand I’m sad to miss out on the holiday offerings at Disney because I adore that time of year at the parks , but on the other hand it looks like we won’t get the crowds so it’s a trade off.

With one kid in grade 12 and the other working for the school board we really are limited for when we can travel as a family. I will just be happy to go at all. So for now the plan is January 2nd , hopefully showing up as holiday crowds are leaving after New Year’s Day.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

FYI, Cirque has said tentative a fall restart for Drawn To Life at Disney Springs!


----------



## quandrea

So crazy that these school calendars are not firm with more advanced warning. Australia has firm school calendars into 2025.


----------



## igrsod

I have just booked my flights for our September trip.  I'm banking on all the vaccines being administered in Canada in the USA will have our borders open sometime this summer.  I already had a room booked on our DVC points.  I'm holding off buying park tickets just in case.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sue M

igrsod said:


> I have just booked my flights for our September trip.  I'm banking on all the vaccines being administered in Canada in the USA will have our borders open sometime this summer.  I already had a room booked on our DVC points.  I'm holding off buying park tickets just in case.  Fingers crossed.


Me too!  I just booked my October flights for Universal,  Have AP. Room booked too.


----------



## Raimiette

Still booked with flights for September 4-12.  Both myself and my traveling companion have our first vaccinations now.  The second is currently booked for August 25 so a bit too close to the vacay but I am hopeful this can be put forward so we'll see.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

We actually dared to dream and did a rough plan of 2 different trips last night.  

We had a change in employment.  Dh bought some shares into the business where he works (and now partially owns  I'm sooo proud he took the leap) so we need to see how paychecks and payments and everything works out.  Alot will depend on how all of this works out in the next 3-6 months.  I can see how it will all work out, but he is the type A personality, and needs to actually see how this will all wash out in the next couple of months.  

Even daring to dream a little bit and rough plan, made my heart and soul lighten 2000 times.  I am the traveller.  Dh is content enough to stay and do thing locally and enjoy all the amazing destinations around us.  I'm the one who loves to experience different areas of the world.  So crossing my fingers that our finances work out the way I think they will...then we will be joining you all and booking something.


----------



## quandrea

I rebooked for November 2021 this morning. No air yet. Will wait a bit in that yet. We shall see. But as pp posters have said, it nice to even contemplate the possibility of travel.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@quandrea I am waiting on rebooking flights as well.  I will likely wait until the summer, and hopefully we will know what is expected in terms of returning to Canada (i.e., quarantine and testing).


----------



## TLPL

Does anyone know where I can get COVID test if I want to fly down to FL? What kind of test is require?


----------



## hcortesis

TLPL said:


> Does anyone know where I can get COVID test if I want to fly down to FL? What kind of test is require?



I have heard that some pharmacies are doing tests if you have no symptoms.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

I am starting to contemplate an August trip... so beyond frustrated with the Ontario lockdowns, so mentally drained while watching others reopen for a while now that husband and I (if the dollar stays good) are wondering if we could drive to Florida/Disney - but as far as I know at this point we can’t just drive across for a vacation correct?
I wonder if some of it is at least partially relaxed this summer ... I don’t think we’ll be fully vaccinated (still waiting for first shot) but even thinking of quarantining... lol
Yes feeling desperate lately haha. Ask me again next week I’ll probably have nothing to do with it


----------



## TLPL

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I am starting to contemplate on an August trip... so beyond frustrated with the Ontario lockdowns, so mentally drained while watching others reopen for a while now that husband and I (if the dollar stays good) are wondering if we could drive to Florida/Disney - but as far as I know at this point we can’t just drive across for a vacation correct?
> I wonder if some of it is at least partially relaxed this summer ... I don’t think we’ll be fully vaccinated (still waiting for first shot) but even thinking of quarantining... lol
> Yes feeling desperate lately haha. Ask me again next week I’ll probably have nothing to do with it


 I am trying to find out the legal way to goon trip as well. I don't mind if I have to quarantine at home for 14 days after came back. We have been in this for way too long. I really need a break!


----------



## quandrea

TLPL said:


> I am trying to find out the legal way to goon trip as well. I don't mind if I have to quarantine at home for 14 days after came back. We have been in this for way too long. I really need a break!


You can fly there. No direct flights though. My friend just went to Arizona last week. Had to fly through Chicago after leaving Toronto. Full flights both out of Toronto and Chicago. She actually completed her vaccine regimen upon arrival in the states. The shot was free at Walgreens. No waiting. No appointment necessary.


----------



## TLPL

I see direct flights from YYZ to MCO.  Is your friend dual citizen or something? I didn't think US has free anything! LOL




quandrea said:


> You can fly there. No direct flights though. My friend just went to Arizona last week. Had to fly through Chicago after leaving Toronto. Full flights both out of Toronto and Chicago. She actually completed her vaccine regimen upon arrival in the states. The shot was free at Walgreens. No waiting. No appointment necessary.


----------



## quandrea

TLPL said:


> I see direct flights from YYZ to MCO.  Is your friend dual citizen or something? I didn't think US has free anything! LOL


No direct flights right now. You might see them for the future, which will depend on the border situation. She is not a dual citizen. Walgreens is vaccinating anyone who wants a shot. She disclosed her citizenship, offered to pay via travel medical insurance. No need. Free.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

TLPL said:


> I am trying to find out the legal way to goon trip as well. I don't mind if I have to quarantine at home for 14 days after came back. We have been in this for way too long. I really need a break!


Don’t get me wrong, I definitely “mind” having to quarantine but I am starting to think about doing it... hoping they’ll shorten it by August. At least. I won’t be fully vaccinated then but hopefully one shot.
My husband on the other hand it’s more of a problem because he has a business and it would be harder for him to quarantine for 14 days. 3 to 5 maybe...
What I wish more than anything is that our government would release some kind of reopening guidelines like everyone else has. Not “until cases are way down” as was stated yesterday. What does that even mean...


quandrea said:


> No direct flights right now. You might see them for the future, which will depend on the border situation. She is not a dual citizen. Walgreens is vaccinating anyone who wants a shot. She disclosed her citizenship, offered to pay via travel medical insurance. No need. Free.


Yes this is true, regardless if you are a US citizen, permanent resident or not, you can get a vaccine.


----------



## Juventus

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I am starting to contemplate an August trip... so beyond frustrated with the Ontario lockdowns, so mentally drained while watching others reopen for a while now that husband and I (if the dollar stays good) are wondering if we could drive to Florida/Disney - but as far as I know at this point we can’t just drive across for a vacation correct?
> I wonder if some of it is at least partially relaxed this summer ... I don’t think we’ll be fully vaccinated (still waiting for first shot) but even thinking of quarantining... lol
> Yes feeling desperate lately haha. Ask me again next week I’ll probably have nothing to do with it


Anyone with info on driving across?  I assume its a no go right now?


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Juventus said:


> Anyone with info on driving across?  I assume its a no go right now?


I think at this point it’s a no-go...


----------



## hdrolfe

Well those flights I booked, they have already changed the one to MCO, now have to change planes. In Toronto is what they "suggest" which gets us there about the same time, but we've never gone through TO before, is 1 hour 16 minutes enough time? I assume then we have to clear US customs in Toronto, and checked bags should go through. 

They changed the flight home as well, but that actually worked out, still direct at least.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@hdrolfe, we typically have a 1.5 hour connection in YYZ to/from MCO and have time to use the washroom and grab a snack with time to breathe.

Don't dottle though. No pee breaks until on the other side LOL


----------



## Duck1

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Don’t get me wrong, I definitely “mind” having to quarantine but I am starting to think about doing it... hoping they’ll shorten it by August. At least. I won’t be fully vaccinated then but hopefully one shot.
> My husband on the other hand it’s more of a problem because he has a business and it would be harder for him to quarantine for 14 days. 3 to 5 maybe...
> What I wish more than anything is that our government would release some kind of reopening guidelines like everyone else has. Not “until cases are way down” as was stated yesterday. What does that even mean...
> 
> Yes this is true, regardless if you are a US citizen, permanent resident or not, you can get a vaccine.


I’m curious. Do you know if your friend received one of those cdc vaccination cards? I wonder how they will handle Canadians getting the first dose here and the second in the states? I’m tempted to book a trip this summer and try to get my second dose there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @hdrolfe, we typically have a 1.5 hour connection in YYZ to/from MCO and have time to use the washroom and grab a snack with time to breathe.
> 
> Don't dottle though. No pee breaks until on the other side LOL



That'll be my worry, I always have to use every bathroom lol. I have to make sure kiddo is prepped though, hopefully he'll be better about flying by then. Having him throw up between flights would probably not be a good thing.


----------



## Carolynleanne

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @hdrolfe, we typically have a 1.5 hour connection in YYZ to/from MCO and have time to use the washroom and grab a snack with time to breathe.
> 
> Don't dottle though. No pee breaks until on the other side LOL



We always have the same. Get off, clear customs, back through security, EVERYBODY PEE.... now, do we have time for food? No? GET ON THE PLANE.


----------



## quandrea

Duck1 said:


> I’m curious. Do you know if your friend received one of those cdc vaccination cards? I wonder how they will handle Canadians getting the first dose here and the second in the states? I’m tempted to book a trip this summer and try to get my second dose there. Thanks in advance.


Yes she did.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Duck1 said:


> I’m curious. Do you know if your friend received one of those cdc vaccination cards? I wonder how they will handle Canadians getting the first dose here and the second in the states? I’m tempted to book a trip this summer and try to get my second dose there. Thanks in advance.





quandrea said:


> Yes she did.


Thanks for answering quandrea, I thought it wasn’t me who the question was meant for 
Although I also know a few Canadians (my parents friends with homes in Az) who received the shots there and yes have proof. Not sure what it looks like though.


----------



## TLPL

Is Florida one of the states that give vaccine shots to Canadian?


----------



## quandrea

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Thanks for answering quandrea, I thought it wasn’t me who the question was meant for
> Although I also know a few Canadians (my parents friends with homes in Az) who received the shots there and yes have proof. Not sure what it looks like though.


No problem. It’s a small white card, slightly bigger than a credit card. CDC logo on it. Space for name and birthdate. Four or five lines to write down the vaccine, date, location where shot was given (ie Walgreens).


----------



## samsteele

TLPL said:


> Is Florida one of the states that give vaccine shots to Canadian?


Absolutely. At least 90% of snowbirds received their 2 shots of Moderna or Pfizer there. Most received both months ago.


----------



## samsteele

TLPL said:


> Does anyone know where I can get COVID test if I want to fly down to FL? What kind of test is require?


LifeLabs is advertising now. Don't know if they are just in Ontario or not.


----------



## samsteele

Duck1 said:


> I’m tempted to book a trip this summer and try to get my second dose there.


Don't think I would open up this can of worms. I understand if you have severe health issues and must have your 2nd dose asap. But otherwise, vaccine passports are going to be enough of a hassle. With one shot in each country, I can just imagine check in for a cruise, etc pulling you aside while they figure out how to double check. Before the pandemic started, I was checking in for a Caribbean cruise that January at Cape Canaveral, and had to step aside for 45 mins while Norwegian reviewed my passport in detail. At that time, the concern was travel to China. I've never been there, but the Cdn passport already sounded alarm bells. Why make future travel more of a snarl than it needs to be.


----------



## quandrea

samsteele said:


> Don't think I would open up this can of worms. I understand if you have severe health issues and must have your 2nd dose asap. But otherwise, vaccine passports are going to be enough of a hassle. With one shot in each country, I can just imagine check in for a cruise, etc pulling you aside while they figure out how to double check. Before the pandemic started, I was checking in for a Caribbean cruise that January at Cape Canaveral, and had to step aside for 45 mins while Norwegian reviewed my passport in detail. At that time, the concern was travel to China. I've never been there, but the Cdn passport already sounded alarm bells. Why make future travel more of a snarl than it needs to be.


Agreed. My friend got her shot in AZ. She was rushing to get it done. The very next day, her GP emailed her saying not to do it. Paperwork confusion and the data on mixing doses is not in yet. She got AZ here and Pfizer in AZ. She is my friend and I love her dearly, but she goofed on this one.


----------



## TLPL

samsteele said:


> Absolutely. At least 90% of snowbirds received their 2 shots of Moderna or Pfizer there. Most received both months ago.


Visit my happy place AND get my second shot while I am there?  Sign me up please!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Get your second dose while in line for Rise of the Resistance LOL


----------



## Silvermist999

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Thanks for answering quandrea, I thought it wasn’t me who the question was meant for
> Although I also know a few Canadians (my parents friends with homes in Az) who received the shots there and yes have proof. Not sure what it looks like though.



If you search on Instagram using #Igotvaccinated, you will see pics of people posing with their CDC vaccination cards.


----------



## ontdvc2015

We have a trip planned for Sept 18-25.  I sure hope we can get down there.  Should be fully vaccinated by early Aug at the latest.  We will probably just be doing a resort stay for this one, but we really need some sun and pool time!!!


----------



## disneydreaming__

I want to be there as close to the 50th so badly..found decent prices in November and tempted to book the hotel w/o booking my park tickets and just adding those on later since the hotel can be refunded..........would that be crazy? DH says yes since we don’t want to quarantine when we get back. DH has vaccine appt next week (yay!) and I’ll be getting it as soon as Ontario opens up to under 30....


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@disneydreaming_ I would book the hotel since it's just a deposit at this point and you can always get that refunded if you don't go.


----------



## KNovacovschi

TLPL said:


> Does anyone know where I can get COVID test if I want to fly down to FL? What kind of test is require?



In Ontario Shoppers is doing it with Life Labs and it’s $200/test. It guarantees results within 48 hrs. I purchased mine back in January for my trip that was supposed to happen in April but am now going to just use it in September.


----------



## KNovacovschi

igrsod said:


> I have just booked my flights for our September trip.  I'm banking on all the vaccines being administered in Canada in the USA will have our borders open sometime this summer.  I already had a room booked on our DVC points.  I'm holding off buying park tickets just in case.  Fingers crossed.



If you are booked with AC then make sure they haven’t changed them on you. They changed ours twice yesterday. We were initially flying out on the 19th at 8:30am and return flight was on the 25th at 5:50, both direct flights. They changed our flight down to 6:30pm on the 19th and 8am on the 25th, both kept direct. We are flying out of Toronto. I’m glad we were booked Comfort level so we could change it to the 18th but waiting to change the 25th. The only silver lining is that we now have a full day at Epcot on the 19th.


----------



## KNovacovschi

ontdvc2015 said:


> We have a trip planned for Sept 18-25.  I sure hope we can get down there.  Should be fully vaccinated by early Aug at the latest.  We will probably just be doing a resort stay for this one, but we really need some sun and pool time!!!



We are going the 18-25 as well . We were going the 19th but AC changed our flights yesterday so now we are arriving a day earlier.


----------



## KNovacovschi

disneydreaming__ said:


> I want to be there as close to the 50th so badly..found decent prices in November and tempted to book the hotel w/o booking my park tickets and just adding those on later since the hotel can be refunded..........would that be crazy? DH says yes since we don’t want to quarantine when we get back. DH has vaccine appt next week (yay!) and I’ll be getting it as soon as Ontario opens up to under 30....



The 50th is happening for 18 months


----------



## igrsod

KNovacovschi said:


> If you are booked with AC then make sure they haven’t changed them on you. They changed ours twice yesterday. We were initially flying out on the 19th at 8:30am and return flight was on the 25th at 5:50, both direct flights. They changed our flight down to 6:30pm on the 19th and 8am on the 25th, both kept direct. We are flying out of Toronto. I’m glad we were booked Comfort level so we could change it to the 18th but waiting to change the 25th. The only silver lining is that we now have a full day at Epcot on the 19th.


We had Jet Blue.... and they changed our outgoing flight to a stopover flight instead of direct.  Originally we would have been in Orlando in the morning, the new flight had us travelling all day getting into Orlando by dinner.  I was able to cancel the flights with a refund.  I'm now going to wait a bit and see what happens with flights from Toronto instead of Syracuse.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We actually dared to dream and did a rough plan of 2 different trips last night.
> 
> We had a change in employment.  Dh bought some shares into the business where he works (and now partially owns  I'm sooo proud he took the leap) so we need to see how paychecks and payments and everything works out.  Alot will depend on how all of this works out in the next 3-6 months.  I can see how it will all work out, but he is the type A personality, and needs to actually see how this will all wash out in the next couple of months.
> 
> Even daring to dream a little bit and rough plan, made my heart and soul lighten 2000 times.  I am the traveller.  Dh is content enough to stay and do thing locally and enjoy all the amazing destinations around us.  I'm the one who loves to experience different areas of the world.  So crossing my fingers that our finances work out the way I think they will...then we will be joining you all and booking something.


Very exciting news!



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @quandrea I am waiting on rebooking flights as well.  I will likely wait until the summer, and hopefully we will know what is expected in terms of returning to Canada (i.e., quarantine and testing).


I booked now because I’m afraid of prices going higher in summer when perhaps more travel opens up. 
I can live with having a credit if I have to cancel. 



quandrea said:


> You can fly there. No direct flights though. My friend just went to Arizona last week. Had to fly through Chicago after leaving Toronto. Full flights both out of Toronto and Chicago. She actually completed her vaccine regimen upon arrival in the states. The shot was free at Walgreens. No waiting. No appointment necessary.


Wow!  Free at Walgreens who knew.  If I knew this I may have thought about nipping down into Washington to get vaccine. But I don’t want to quarantine, pay to have covid test going down and apparently the 3 we’re required to have coming home!



Duck1 said:


> I’m curious. Do you know if your friend received one of those cdc vaccination cards? I wonder how they will handle Canadians getting the first dose here and the second in the states? I’m tempted to book a trip this summer and try to get my second dose there. Thanks in advance.


I was wondering too
L


KNovacovschi said:


> In Ontario Shoppers is doing it with Life Labs and it’s $200/test. It guarantees results within 48 hrs. I purchased mine back in January for my trip that was supposed to happen in April but am now going to just use it in September.


Yikes!  $200 that’s pretty steep. 

I’m keeping my fingers crossed by October all this will be behind us and travel will be open without all the testing and quarantine. If it isn’t I’ll cancel.


----------



## quandrea

Air Transat has some good fares for September onwards. I fly them only occasionally, but never any real complaints. Might be jumping on those fares as soon as I’m more confident about travel. Dvc has availability in September.....dare I dream? If Ontario keeps up their part of the bargain, my kids will be fully immune by mid September.....Here’s hoping.....


----------



## TLPL

quandrea said:


> Air Transat has some good fares for September onwards. I fly them only occasionally, but never any real complaints. Might be jumping on those fares as soon as I’m more confident about travel. Dvc has availability in September.....dare I dream? If Ontario keeps up their part of the bargain, my kids will be fully immune by mid September.....Here’s hoping.....


Go for it!


----------



## quandrea

Like the pp, all the testing is a deal breaker for us. I suppose we could make the $1000 price tag work, but don’t really want to. Then to rest while away and several times upon return. Too much. Hopefully proof of vaccination will be a ticket away from the endless testing.


----------



## TLPL

Is the  Rapid Antigen COVID-19 testing  good enough for US's requirement? My local Pharmasave offer that test for $30 + tax.


----------



## Carolynleanne

quandrea said:


> Like the pp, all the testing is a deal breaker for us. I suppose we could make the $1000 price tag work, but don’t really want to. Then to rest while away and several times upon return. Too much. Hopefully proof of vaccination will be a ticket away from the endless testing.


That's what I'm waiting on as well. I'm booked, but I won't be paying for a test on top of my vaccinations.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Carolynleanne said:


> That's what I'm waiting on as well. I'm booked, but I won't be paying for a test on top of my vaccinations.



If we are fully vaccinated, we shouldn't even be looking at tests or quarantines!  We shall see what good ol' JT has instore for us.


----------



## LauraLap

I'm passing this information on, not as a way to stir controversy (re: travelling this summer) but it's the info I have found hard to research, so I wanted to pass it along to others:

My family and I are still planning to go in July (yay!). There is a clinic in Waterloo that does travel testing for $60/each before leaving. It is a bit of a drive for us, but worth it save a buttload of money over our local $200/each travel test. Once at Disney, there is a FREE place to take a PCR test at Maingate that I have already signed up for and am ready to go with our barcodes. We just have to Uber to get there. Back-up plan if that doesn't work is there is testing at MCO airport for a (hefty) fee, but I like there is a back-up plan. We are flying back to Buffalo and have booked a limousine straight to our home for our 2-week quarantine. We're going with Covid Insurance (should we get stuck there) and lots of excitement. Hope this info helps somebody else.


----------



## TLPL

LauraLap said:


> I'm passing this information on, not as a way to stir controversy (re: travelling this summer) but it's the info I have found hard to research, so I wanted to pass it along to others:
> 
> My family and I are still planning to go in July (yay!). There is a clinic in Waterloo that does travel testing for $60/each before leaving. It is a bit of a drive for us, but worth it save a buttload of money over our local $200/each travel test. Once at Disney, there is a FREE place to take a PCR test at Maingate that I have already signed up for and am ready to go with our barcodes. We just have to Uber to get there. Back-up plan if that doesn't work is there is testing at MCO airport for a (hefty) fee, but I like there is a back-up plan. We are flying back to Buffalo and have booked a limousine straight to our home for our 2-week quarantine. We're going with Covid Insurance (should we get stuck there) and lots of excitement. Hope this info helps somebody else.


Can you share what type of test the clinic in Waterloo do? I am not clear what the requirement is. Also is there a link to book appointment at the Maingate site? Would you mind sharing that?


----------



## quandrea

LauraLap said:


> I'm passing this information on, not as a way to stir controversy (re: travelling this summer) but it's the info I have found hard to research, so I wanted to pass it along to others:
> 
> My family and I are still planning to go in July (yay!). There is a clinic in Waterloo that does travel testing for $60/each before leaving. It is a bit of a drive for us, but worth it save a buttload of money over our local $200/each travel test. Once at Disney, there is a FREE place to take a PCR test at Maingate that I have already signed up for and am ready to go with our barcodes. We just have to Uber to get there. Back-up plan if that doesn't work is there is testing at MCO airport for a (hefty) fee, but I like there is a back-up plan. We are flying back to Buffalo and have booked a limousine straight to our home for our 2-week quarantine. We're going with Covid Insurance (should we get stuck there) and lots of excitement. Hope this info helps somebody else.


So the limo gets you at the airport and you’ll cross with the limo and head home?  Not judging at all, just trying to figure logistics in the event I do what you do.


----------



## quandrea

TLPL said:


> Can you share what type of test the clinic in Waterloo do? I am not clear what the requirement is. Also is there a link to book appointment at the Maingate site? Would you mind sharing that?


Yes please!


----------



## LauraLap

TLPL said:


> Can you share what type of test the clinic in Waterloo do? I am not clear what the requirement is. Also is there a link to book appointment at the Maingate site? Would you mind sharing that?



The clinic is waterlooclinic.com and they do PCR testing specifically for travel that costs $60/per person. Unfortuneately, I just saw the Maingate testing is closing as of May 15th, so that is no longer an option. I'll have to figure out a new one sadly. Hopefully something comes up by July.


----------



## LauraLap

quandrea said:


> So the limo gets you at the airport and you’ll cross with the limo and head home?  Not judging at all, just trying to figure logistics in the event I do what you do.


The limo brings me from the airport to my house. There are several limo companies doing this. Just search Buffalo limousine and you'll find one.  Unfortunately Ford seems to want to close this loophole pretty badly, so be aware that it can go away at any moment.


----------



## bcwife76

LauraLap said:


> The limo brings me from the airport to my house. There are several limo companies doing this. Just search Buffalo limousine and you'll find one.  Unfortunately Ford seems to want to close this loophole pretty badly, so be aware that it can go away at any moment.


But the border is federal and JT doesn't seem to want to do what Ford is (not so politely) asking for so you could be just fine.


----------



## LauraLap

bcwife76 said:


> But the border is federal and JT doesn't seem to want to do what Ford is (not so politely) asking for so you could be just fine.


Yes, I hope so! My flight to Buffalo is refundable, my limo is refundable.... if I have to go to a quarantine hotel, I'd rather fly to Toronto to do it. Hopefully JT doesn't change this - you're right, it doesn't seem like he will.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

JT has all but told Ford to go away and deal with the issues around indoor gathering. Blair said Ford's issue isn't with travel cases.


----------



## KNovacovschi

quandrea said:


> So the limo gets you at the airport and you’ll cross with the limo and head home?  Not judging at all, just trying to figure logistics in the event I do what you do.



What is the price? I’m going in September no matter what and know what hotel I would book but debating whether to just fly into BUF and cross by land. Want to see which way would be cheaper. I found a hotel that is only $789/person which will be fine since it will be just me if quarantine requirements are still in place. I normally fly from BUF. I’m not sure where you are so that might make a difference. I’m in Hamilton.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Well at least some slow trickle forward. We may not need to quarantine in hotels or otherwise by Fall

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...nt-begins-work-on-reopening-u-s-canada-border
My husband and I probably won’t have our first doses til some time in June, I will be 39 and it hasn’t opened up for my age group yet in Ontario. I am really for some travel restrictions to relax by August but I have a feeling it might be for those vaccinated with both doses... which we won’t be unless Canada shortens the time between doses.


----------



## KNovacovschi

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Well at least some slow trickle forward. We may not need to quarantine in hotels or otherwise by Fall
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...nt-begins-work-on-reopening-u-s-canada-border
> My husband and I probably won’t have our first doses til some time in June, I will be 39 and it hasn’t opened up for my age group yet in Ontario. I am really for some travel restrictions to relax by August but I have a feeling it might be for those vaccinated with both doses... which we won’t be unless Canada shortens the time between doses.



If you are in a hot spot postal code area you can get it now.


----------



## TammyLynn33

KNovacovschi said:


> What is the price? I’m going in September no matter what and know what hotel I would book but debating whether to just fly into BUF and cross by land. Want to see which way would be cheaper. I found a hotel that is only $789/person which will be fine since it will be just me if quarantine requirements are still in place. I normally fly from BUF. I’m not sure where you are so that might make a difference. I’m in Hamilton.



I looked at this and TO flights to Buffalo were comparable of both more than flights straight to FL.. I wonder if that’s their method of attempting to stop this ?


----------



## LauraLap

KNovacovschi said:


> What is the price? I’m going in September no matter what and know what hotel I would book but debating whether to just fly into BUF and cross by land. Want to see which way would be cheaper. I found a hotel that is only $789/person which will be fine since it will be just me if quarantine requirements are still in place. I normally fly from BUF. I’m not sure where you are so that might make a difference. I’m in Hamilton.


It was $350usd to take a limo from Buffalo to YYZ or $400 right to my house in the GTA. Definitely worth it for us as we have 3 passengers. And unlike the quarantine hotel, the limo is refundable if quarantine hotels go away mid-vacation - LOL.


----------



## LauraLap

TammyLynn33 said:


> I looked at this and TO flights to Buffalo were comparable of both more than flights straight to FL.. I wonder if that’s their method of attempting to stop this ?


We are flying from Toronto to Orlando and just coming back Orlando to Buffalo, both direct flights.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

KNovacovschi said:


> If you are in a hot spot postal code area you can get it now.


We are not in a hot zone.


----------



## Susan2771

US-Canada Border Reopening: Trudeau Government Begins Talks - Bloomberg


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Susan2771 said:


> US-Canada Border Reopening: Trudeau Government Begins Talks - Bloomberg


Yes I posted that above last night. It’s something I guess. At least some talks.


----------



## pangyal

If anyone is flying out of Toronto, Pearson offers a free rapid test that you can book online up to 14 days prior to your flight. It’s in Terminal 1 and the US does accept rapid tests as valid results for boarding a flight to the USA.


----------



## quandrea

Booked flights today for November. If testing is still required we won’t go. There is hope though that the kids will be fully vaccinated by then so hopefully we can make the trip.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

pangyal said:


> If anyone is flying out of Toronto, Pearson offers a free rapid test that you can book online up to 14 days prior to your flight. It’s in Terminal 1 and the US does accept rapid tests as valid results for boarding a flight to the USA.


Thank you! Where do you find info on it?


----------



## Aug2020distrip

Oh my gosh, thanks for the heads up about rental cars. Last year for 2 weeks for a van it would have cost about $800. It’s up to $1800 now! I’m going to hold off, but imagine it goes even higher?


----------



## SleeplessInTO

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> We are not in a hot zone.


I’m not sure where you’re located. If you’re in Toronto with an M postal code, there’s a vaccine clinic at Regent Park accepting 18+ today. My neighbour just went and he said they were giving out Moderna. 

Regent Park CHC 420 Shuter St, Toronto


----------



## grantclaire

Aug2020distrip said:


> Oh my gosh, thanks for the heads up about rental cars. Last year for 2 weeks for a van it would have cost about $800. It’s up to $1800 now! I’m going to hold off, but imagine it goes even higher?


We are flying to Miami Dec 19, I am trying to see if we can go without a car rental!


----------



## Aug2020distrip

grantclaire said:


> We are flying to Miami Dec 19, I am trying to see if we can go without a car rental!


Honestly what we may need to do. It’s crazy!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

SleeplessInTO said:


> I’m not sure where you’re located. If you’re in Toronto with an M postal code, there’s a vaccine clinic at Regent Park accepting 18+ today. My neighbour just went and he said they were giving out Moderna.
> 
> Regent Park CHC 420 Shuter St, Toronto


Thank you - we are in middlesex London and tomorrow opens for 30+ so that’s finally me! (39 this year)


----------



## SleeplessInTO

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Thank you - we are in middlesex London and tomorrow opens for 30+ so that’s finally me! (39 this year)


Yay!


----------



## LauraLap

pangyal said:


> If anyone is flying out of Toronto, Pearson offers a free rapid test that you can book online up to 14 days prior to your flight. It’s in Terminal 1 and the US does accept rapid tests as valid results for boarding a flight to the USA.


Great info! Thanks. It makes me a bit nervous to get the result so last minute.


----------



## CJK

Perhaps naively, I'm hoping that flying out of Canada to Orlando this fall won't require testing or quarantining - on either end. We'll all be fully vaccinated. If any of the regulations remain, it will likely be yet another cancelled trip.


----------



## pangyal

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Thank you! Where do you find info on it?


I found it on the Pearson Airport website, actually!


----------



## kerreyn

DH, my oldest DD(30) and I have all gotten our first doses of Pfizer, and due for our second shots in August at the latest. Fingers crossed we‘ll get to go on our rescheduled trip to WDW (originally booked for DD(30)’s 30th Oct/Nov 2020). 

We’ve rebooked YYC to MCO Oct. 26 to Nov. 6. flights are booked, through United and fully refundable, WDW resort and park reservations are booked. Just waiting for info on Boo Bash to get that booked as well.


----------



## LauraLap

So apparently we can now buy rapid tests from Shoppers Drug Mart for $40. I wonder if that would count for travel??


----------



## TammyLynn33

Shoppers just announced rapid testing at $40 who hoo.. that’s so-able for the way down at least because that’s accepted to go south  isn’t it


----------



## bcwife76

TammyLynn33 said:


> Shoppers just announced rapid testing at $40 who hoo.. that’s so-able for the way down at least because that’s accepted to go south  isn’t it


Looks like it, yes:
"
*What types of SARS-CoV-2 test are acceptable under the Order?*
Passengers must be tested with a viral test that could be either an antigen test or a nucleic acid amplification test (NAAT). Examples of available NAATs for SARS-CoV-2 include but are not restricted to reverse transcription polymerase chain reaction (RT-PCR), reverse transcription loop-mediated isothermal amplification (RT-LAMP), transcription-mediated amplification (TMA), nicking enzyme amplification reaction (NEAR), and helicase-dependent amplification (HDA). The test used must be authorized for use by the relevant national authority for the detection of SARS-CoV-2 in the country where the test is administered. A viral test conducted for U.S. Department of Defense (DOD) personnel, including DOD contractors, dependents, and other U.S. government employees, and tested by a DOD laboratory located in a foreign country also meets the requirements of the Order.

*Can I get a rapid test?*
Rapid tests are acceptable as long as they are a viral test acceptable under the Order."

I think for Hawaii-only it must be a PCR test. So, no rapid tests for Hawaii. At the moment, anyway.


----------



## Aladora

If all 3 of us are vaccinated, if the borders are opened, and if DL is letting guests from outside CA, then we are actually considering maybe the possibility of a November DL trip during DS's November mid-term break.


----------



## ellbell

TammyLynn33 said:


> Shoppers just announced rapid testing at $40 who hoo.. that’s so-able for the way down at least because that’s accepted to go south  isn’t it


Too bad the test coming back is so pricey and now that the maingate testing site is closed there isn't a free one that I've found.


----------



## Duck1

ellbell said:


> Too bad the test coming back is so pricey and now that the maingate testing site is closed there isn't a free one that I've found.


There are a number of free test sites in Orange County. Some indicate that you don’t need to be a resident of Orange County. Has anyone contacted any of these sites to see if they are open to non us citizens?


----------



## TammyLynn33

Duck1 said:


> There are a number of free test sites in Orange County. Some indicate that you don’t need to be a resident of Orange County. Has anyone contacted any of these sites to see if they are open to non us citizens?


I haven’t yet because things are changing so often and we aren’t going until mid Dec . I worry tho with free testing now quickly it would come back .. that would be my fear ..


----------



## minnie56

Booked for late Oct into November - planning to drive as long as the border opens. Cautiously optimistic! Fingers crossed


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Duck1 said:


> There are a number of free test sites in Orange County. Some indicate that you don’t need to be a resident of Orange County. Has anyone contacted any of these sites to see if they are open to non us citizens?


Surprised Disney hasn't jacked up the on site prices even more and offered free covid tests upon departure as part of  a package.


----------



## pf226

I just booked for December ... I'm cautiously optimistic that the border will be open by then. We had no plans to rebook our cancelled April 2020 vacation but here we are lol.

I looked at flights as well... they are pretty cheap right now. I'm so tempted to buy them - with WestJet you can cancel/change them for no fee if you book by May 31st.

Ahh.. I don't know!


----------



## quandrea

pf226 said:


> I just booked for December ... I'm cautiously optimistic that the border will be open by then. We had no plans to rebook our cancelled April 2020 vacation but here we are lol.
> 
> I looked at flights as well... they are pretty cheap right now. I'm so tempted to buy them - with WestJet you can cancel/change them for no fee if you book by May 31st.
> 
> Ahh.. I don't know!


I just booked for November on Sunday. With the no change/cancel option we went ahead. Dh said it’s okay to tie up that money and fares were fair. Good news too is that for now, we are booked on an air Canada flight, not Rouge and we are booked on a Dreamliner. That’s a nice plus!


----------



## ellbell

Duck1 said:


> There are a number of free test sites in Orange County. Some indicate that you don’t need to be a resident of Orange County. Has anyone contacted any of these sites to see if they are open to non us citizens?


I'd love to know where they are.  I'm not seeing to many free anymore.  I'm not going until September and things are changing daily but I'd still like to be prepared


----------



## LauraLap

Ugh - I can also no longer find a free Covid test in Disney. We may have to pay the crazy fee at the airport.


----------



## minnie56

LauraLap said:


> Ugh - I can also no longer find a free Covid test in Disney. We may have to pay the crazy fee at the airport.



Are these required even  when fully vaccinated ?


----------



## LauraLap

minnie56 said:


> Are these required even  when fully vaccinated ?


Yup, we need a PCR test to get back into Canada. Then a test when we arrive, then a test at 10 days. Even if we have both vaccines (which I will).


----------



## CJK

LauraLap said:


> Yup, we need a PCR test to get back into Canada. Then a test when we arrive, then a test at 10 days. Even if we have both vaccines (which I will).


Are you traveling soon? Do we think this will still be required in October?


----------



## ellbell

CJK said:


> Are you traveling soon? Do we think this will still be required in October?


There is no way to know.  I'm going in September but still want to he prepared if I need to know where to get the test and how much it will be so I'm prepared.


----------



## minnie56

Ugh that makes it less appealing


----------



## CJK

minnie56 said:


> Ugh that makes it less appealing


I may be naive, but I'm hopeful that all these tests won't be required in the fall. All of these safety measures are in place from when vaccinations were low, and case counts were high. These safety measures were a deterrent for people to travel. Hopefully it will be a different world by the fall....


----------



## hdrolfe

I hope that when they open the border (at 75%/20%? whatever that number is) that all the other requirements will go away, I mean it doesn't seem right that they would be ok with leisure travel across the border if they are still going to require all the quarantine and tests and such. But I don't work for that area of the government so who knows... I am encouraged to see our number of immunized still going up though, even if it's just the first shot, people are still getting them!


----------



## minnie56

CJK said:


> I may be naive, but I'm hopeful that all these tests won't be required in the fall. All of these safety measures are in place from when vaccinations were low, and case counts were high. These safety measures were a deterrent for people to travel. Hopefully it will be a different world by the fall....



I really hope so


----------



## quandrea

Looks like my November trip is in peril. My twins turn 12 in September. Until they hit the children for vaccines, they had been using year of birth to determine age. With the kids it seems they are requiring the child be the qualifying age at time of vaccination. So even though my kids turn twelve this year, they probably won’t be able to get the shot until after their actual birthday. We won’t have enough time for the second dose before the trip date comes up. Disappointing.


----------



## hdrolfe

quandrea said:


> Looks like my November trip is in peril. My twins turn 12 in September. Until they hit the children for vaccines, they had been using year of birth to determine age. With the kids it seems they are requiring the child be the qualifying age at time of vaccination. So even though my kids turn twelve this year, they probably won’t be able to get the shot until after their actual birthday. We won’t have enough time for the second dose before the trip date comes up. Disappointing.



Alberta was doing it by year of birth, where did you see otherwise? Kiddo is only 12 in December but I am planning he'll be able to get his earlier


----------



## quandrea

hdrolfe said:


> Alberta was doing it by year of birth, where did you see otherwise? Kiddo is only 12 in December but I am planning he'll be able to get his earlier


On the peel website they have opened it for 16 and 17 year olds. The 16 year olds must be 16 at time of the shot. For example, my nephew is 16 in September but cannot get his shot at this time, even though 2021 is the year he turns 16. My sister is a nurse and she thinks health Canada will be a stickler for older than 12, not 12 this year. It’s not for sure, but it doesn’t look great. I hope I’m wrong.

Your point about Alberta is a good one. I hope that is the same for Ontario. Reason to hope.


----------



## TammyLynn33

quandrea said:


> On the peel website they have opened it for 16 and 17 year olds. The 16 year olds must be 16 at time of the shot. For example, my nephew is 16 in September but cannot get his shot at this time, even though 2021 is the year he turns 16. My sister is a nurse and she thinks health Canada will be a stickler for older than 12, not 12 this year. It’s not for sure, but it doesn’t look great. I hope I’m wrong.
> 
> Your point about Alberta is a good one. I hope that is the same for Ontario. Reason to hope.



I too think they will be a stickler especially when it comes to 11s turning 12, as the vaccine at this point has only been approved for 12and up..

I don’t even need the border to open or to know when right now  , I just want to know what it will look like ( tests quarantines, differences for vaxxed vs non vaxxed ppl, kids under 12 who can’t be vaxxed yet ? Just that alone would help a lot of us make planning decisions ..


----------



## hdrolfe

quandrea said:


> On the peel website they have opened it for 16 and 17 year olds. The 16 year olds must be 16 at time of the shot. For example, my nephew is 16 in September but cannot get his shot at this time, even though 2021 is the year he turns 16. My sister is a nurse and she thinks health Canada will be a stickler for older than 12, not 12 this year. It’s not for sure, but it doesn’t look great. I hope I’m wrong.
> 
> Your point about Alberta is a good one. I hope that is the same for Ontario. Reason to hope.



It may be a provincial thing then, and honestly I would go elsewhere if it was possible. I am pretty sure the wording was anyone turning 16 by the end of 2021 so I don't see why 12 is different. Any way. I know the US is giving the shot to kids turning 12 this year, and Alberta's system would let me book an appointment. I guess we will see on May 31.


----------



## quandrea

hdrolfe said:


> It may be a provincial thing then, and honestly I would go elsewhere if it was possible. I am pretty sure the wording was anyone turning 16 by the end of 2021 so I don't see why 12 is different. Any way. I know the US is giving the shot to kids turning 12 this year, and Alberta's system would let me book an appointment. I guess we will see on May 31.


Totally agree with you. Earlier, when I saw they seemed to be determining age by what one turned this year, I was relieved and excited for my almost 12 year olds. Fingers crossed that it works out in our favour. Lots of uncertainty. I’m not a fan of uncertainty, but these past months have given me lots of practice with it.

eta:  Just looked at Albert’s site as well. I sure hope that’s how it shakes down for us. It’s very clear that born 2009 is eligible. Thanks for that information.


----------



## quandrea

quandrea said:


> Totally agree with you. Earlier, when I saw they seemed to be determining age by what one turned this year, I was relieved and excited for my almost 12 year olds. Fingers crossed that it works out in our favour. Lots of uncertainty. I’m not a fan of uncertainty, but these past months have given me lots of practice with it.
> 
> eta:  Just looked at Albert’s site as well. I sure hope that’s how it shakes down for us. It’s very clear that born 2009 is eligible. Thanks for that information.



quoting myself. Pei let’s me book as well. Feeling hopeful....


----------



## quandrea

Well hopes are dashed.


----------



## hdrolfe

quandrea said:


> Well hopes are dashed.



I wonder if that is Peel region specific. In any case, I'm close enough to Quebec that I will look into going there for his shots if it's too hard to get it here. Or the US if they open the border and are doing them there. But I can't see him starting high school in the fall and not having it, I should think any of the kids starting grade 7 would be able to get theirs done.


----------



## quandrea

hdrolfe said:


> I wonder if that is Peel region specific. In any case, I'm close enough to Quebec that I will look into going there for his shots if it's too hard to get it here. Or the US if they open the border and are doing them there. But I can't see him starting high school in the fall and not having it, I should think any of the kids starting grade 7 would be able to get theirs done.


I’ve been on the phone all day with the region and government. Peel says they are following provincial guidelines so I suspect your area will be the same. Get on the phone to your mpp and protest!  This is not in line with practices in other provinces.


----------



## KNovacovschi

TammyLynn33 said:


> Shoppers just announced rapid testing at $40 who hoo.. that’s so-able for the way down at least because that’s accepted to go south  isn’t it



grrr I paid $199 + tax back in January, I was supposed to use it last month but didn’t so saving it for September.


----------



## KNovacovschi

CJK said:


> I may be naive, but I'm hopeful that all these tests won't be required in the fall. All of these safety measures are in place from when vaccinations were low, and case counts were high. These safety measures were a deterrent for people to travel. Hopefully it will be a different world by the fall....



I’m hopeful they won’t be in September but I already purchased my test to go down, know what hotel I’m booking if required and now that maingate is closed I will have to find somewhere to go but I’m prepared. I’ve already had my first dose and due for my second the week of Aug 9th. Nothing is stopping me this time.


----------



## KNovacovschi

hdrolfe said:


> I wonder if that is Peel region specific. In any case, I'm close enough to Quebec that I will look into going there for his shots if it's too hard to get it here. Or the US if they open the border and are doing them there. But I can't see him starting high school in the fall and not having it, I should think any of the kids starting grade 7 would be able to get theirs done.



I would think it’s province wide. Also the US is not allowing Canadians in for the vaccine, they say it’s not essential even though our government has deemed it is.


----------



## ellbell

KNovacovschi said:


> I’m hopeful they won’t be in September but I already purchased my test to go down, know what hotel I’m booking if required and now that maingate is closed I will have to find somewhere to go but I’m prepared. I’ve already had my first dose and due for my second the week of Aug 9th. Nothing is stopping me this time.


MCO offers them right now.  My worry is that most testing sites in Orlando might shut down because they might be deemed unnecessary and counterintuitive to vaccines.


----------



## KNovacovschi

ellbell said:


> MCO offers them right now.  My worry is that most testing sites in Orlando might shut down because they might be deemed unnecessary and counterintuitive to vaccines.


Good point, I never even thought about that. I wonder though if they will keep the MCO one due to international travellers. I would think at this point they want them and if that is what is needed they would keep it. At least that’s what I think but I could be completely wrong. What I’m wondering though is how long to get the results back from MCO test and is it PCR.


----------



## KNovacovschi

ellbell said:


> MCO offers them right now.  My worry is that most testing sites in Orlando might shut down because they might be deemed unnecessary and counterintuitive to vaccines.



I just checked MCO and they currently have no appointments past May 31st. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## hdrolfe

KNovacovschi said:


> I would think it’s province wide. Also the US is not allowing Canadians in for the vaccine, they say it’s not essential even though our government has deemed it is.



Sorry, I did mean that once the border is open.


----------



## DisneyGrammyT

It'll be fall 2022 for us. We have a new baby coming to the family this fall so that will be our priority visit if things open up. Besides I don't know if I'd be comfortable on a plane just yet.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have six boxes (60 total) KN95 masks that my office bought at the start of the pandemic for staff.  Back after Christmas, they said take what we want because they would be donated.  I jumped on those for travel (airport, airplane, etc), and five boxes of disposable masks too.  I'm ready for when we go now.


----------



## LuvMyEAR

Just itching to start booking things for a Nov 27th trip. I have narrowed down our choices for offsite properties and sent inquiries to them, and am watching the airfares bounce between ugly to ridiculous. We have WJ credits from last year’s cancelled trip and it looks like we will be paying at least $100 more per person. I am trying to get a fix on something before WJ’s free change/cancellation offer runs out at the end of May.

I know that the continuation of the post-travel quarantine will sabotage our plans, as I am the only retiree in our travel group. There are so many variables, but things are changing so rapidly that I still have hope. Three of us have had our first shots and are scheduled for second round in Aug, and the two students in our group will be eligible to book appointments starting next week, so we should all be fully vaccinated well before our desired departure date.

We want to be in compliance with all requirements, and as safe as possible but if the rules are still so stringent, it will be another no-go for us, I’m afraid. We are enduring the current lockdown with our fingers tightly crossed that we‘ll get back to our happy place this year.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@LuvMyEAR we are booked at POP for Nov 27-Dec 5 with room deposit only right now.  We are holding off on booking flights until the PM announces their reopening plan for travel. Hopefully that will come this summer!


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

I have two cruises booked with a 2 night window in between.  The plan is to 2 days at WDW in between.  I have not been anywhere but the Springs since 2015 so I am dying to see all the new attractions


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Over on WDW Magic, they said there were fireworks testing in EPCOT last night!  Bring on Harmonius!


----------



## LuvMyEAR

Well, I took the leap of faith, or off the cliff, maybe.    Booked a split stay in Windsor Hills, a week in a pool home for a 6 person trip, followed by a week in a condo next to the resort pool for just DD and me. Both places have good policies on refunding deposits if we have to cancel and final payments don’t have to be made until 60 days before we travel. we are counting on being able to make a better-informed decision at that point.

We just got the wonderful news that my DSIL’s mother will join us, making this an extra-special trip. This will be the last 3 generation trip in the foreseeable future, as our two DGSs will be graduating from high school in 2022 and 2023, and moving on with their busy young adult lives.  How wonderful that both of us grandmothers will share it.


----------



## Robert Stoddart

October trip - split stay at the Dolphin and Grand Floridian (with all the various caveats)
Christmas trip @ Old Key West (hopefully with none)


----------



## tlcdoula

Now that the restart plan is out for BC I am hoping that means we will be able to travel come fall.  Starting to really think about driving to Disneyland for a visit...  My mind is all over the place with ideas... 

Anyone drove from Bc how was it?


----------



## bcwife76

tlcdoula said:


> Now that the restart plan is out for BC I am hoping that means we will be able to travel come fall.  Starting to really think about driving to Disneyland for a visit...  My mind is all over the place with ideas...
> 
> Anyone drove from Bc how was it?


We've driven several times, though the last time we did it it was 2013. Took two days down and two days to get home. Takes longer if you want to take the scenic route (101) which I would advice if you have the time and want to see more. We've done 101 one day and I5 the other way, we've done 101 both ways and we've done I5 both ways.


----------



## LauraLap

LuvMyEAR said:


> Well, I took the leap of faith, or off the cliff, maybe.    Booked a split stay in Windsor Hills, a week in a pool home for a 6 person trip, followed by a week in a condo next to the resort pool for just DD and me. Both places have good policies on refunding deposits if we have to cancel and final payments don’t have to be made until 60 days before we travel. we are counting on being able to make a better-informed decision at that point.
> 
> We just got the wonderful news that my DSIL’s mother will join us, making this an extra-special trip. This will be the last 3 generation trip in the foreseeable future, as our two DGSs will be graduating from high school in 2022 and 2023, and moving on with their busy young adult lives.  How wonderful that both of us grandmothers will share it.


That's great. We love Windsor Hills. We're doing a week at Windsor Hills in July following a week at Caribbean Beach.


----------



## tlcdoula

bcwife76 said:


> We've driven several times, though the last time we did it it was 2013. Took two days down and two days to get home. Takes longer if you want to take the scenic route (101) which I would advice if you have the time and want to see more. We've done 101 one day and I5 the other way, we've done 101 both ways and we've done I5 both ways.


Is there a certain spot to get on to the the 101 that is better for sights.  I would love to drive the entire thing but I know I will be chomping at the bit to get to cali as fast as possible hahaha


----------



## bcwife76

tlcdoula said:


> Is there a certain spot to get on to the the 101 that is better for sights.  I would love to drive the entire thing but I know I will be chomping at the bit to get to cali as fast as possible hahaha


I'd skip WA state then - just drive the I5 through WA til you get to Olympia. There you get off and follow the signs to the 101. If you stay on the I5 til you get to CA then you are just too far over and will have to make a much longer detour to get to the 101. You can still access it fairly easily if you are taking the I5 through Oregon as there are many exits for it, but in my opinion, some of the best parts of the 101 are in Oregon. Though there are several inland sections of the 101 in Oregon, those are mostly in the northwest part of the state.


----------



## LauraLap

Could be great news! Looks like the Federal panel is recommending to end hotel quarantine and end quarantines altogether for double vaccinated! 

https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...s-end-to-hotel-quarantine-in-canada-1.5445641


----------



## jcourtney

LauraLap said:


> Could be great news! Looks like the Federal panel is recommending to end hotel quarantine and end quarantines altogether for double vaccinated!
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...s-end-to-hotel-quarantine-in-canada-1.5445641


yay! I didn't see where it said about ending quarantines for double vaccinated. But I sure hope that's true!


----------



## LauraLap

LauraLap said:


> Could be great news! Looks like the Federal panel is recommending to end hotel quarantine and end quarantines altogether for double vaccinated!
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...s-end-to-hotel-quarantine-in-canada-1.5445641


You can read the whole thing here: https://www.canada.ca/en/health-can...s/priority-strategies-quarantine-borders.html


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I wonder how much those arrival tests will cost...


----------



## LauraLap

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I wonder how much those arrival tests will cost...


Right now they do them free of charge after you land. I'm not sure that would change.


----------



## quandrea

LauraLap said:


> Right now they do them free of charge after you land. I'm not sure that would change.


Do you know what kind of test. Rapid?  Does it require nasal swab?


----------



## bcwife76

So then what about those unable to get vaccinated? Esp the under 12's. Still 14 day quarantine? We won't be going anywhere if that is the case  Pfizer isn't even submitting data til the end of summer at the earliest for the under 12's.


----------



## lhuggi1

Please in all that is holy let the quarantine end and let the families get to Disney! 
Here’s to being vaccinated and seeing the mouse soon!


----------



## LauraLap

quandrea said:


> Do you know what kind of test. Rapid?  Does it require nasal swab?


I'm not sure. I think it must be nasal. It's the test they do that you currently head to quarantine in a hotel waiting for results. The test at the land border is a test you take at home I believe.


----------



## LauraLap

bcwife76 said:


> So then what about those unable to get vaccinated? Esp the under 12's. Still 14 day quarantine? We won't be going anywhere if that is the case  Pfizer isn't even submitting data til the end of summer at the earliest for the under 12's.


Yeah, I guess that stinks for the under 12's. However, it would still be easier to travel without parents having to quarantine. I guess we'll see what they do and how they handle under 12's. That's IF we ever get out of this quarantine hotel nightmare!


----------



## bcwife76

LauraLap said:


> Yeah, I guess that stinks for the under 12's. However, it would still be easier to travel without parents having to quarantine. I guess we'll see what they do and how they handle under 12's. That's IF we ever get out of this quarantine hotel nightmare!


Some days I feel so hopeful and other days it's like "well, I don't think we will be leaving the country til mid 2022"


----------



## Carolynleanne

I just booked my park passes for my quick December trip so I’m feeling hopeful! That being said, it’s JUST me so it’s easy. No kids to worry about on this trip.


----------



## OkanaganAmanda

bcwife76 said:


> So then what about those unable to get vaccinated? Esp the under 12's. Still 14 day quarantine? We won't be going anywhere if that is the case  Pfizer isn't even submitting data til the end of summer at the earliest for the under 12's.


This is my question too. We're also in BC - booked through Dreams to come in late August. (Already delayed a year after being booked for last summer). My husband and I will both be fully vaxxed by then but our kids are 5 and 7. If we have to do hotel quarantine and then 14 day quarantine, we'll have to cancel.....again.  Our original trip was supposed to celebrate our youngest about to start Kindergarten....and now he's alraedy about to start grade 1. Just want to get to WDW!!


----------



## 22Tink

I have 3 sets of hotel rooms booked for San Diego and Disneyland ranging from end of August to mid November, in hopes to replace our cancelled trip from last year.  We have DLR tickets and San Diego Zoo, Safari Park and SeaWorld tickets that all expire in December so I'm hoping we'll get to use them.  I'm cautiously optimistic that we'll be able to go the way things are progressing!  August might be pushing it but maybe October?  DD12 is booked for her first vaccine dose June 17th so it will depend on when we all can get our second doses and what the border restrictions are.  I don't mind having to produce negative test but the 2 week quarantine is a deal breaker for us so I'm really hoping that will be lifted.


----------



## lhuggi1

I booked park passes for September and hoping to upgrade back an annual pass then too. Our just expired in April and I did not want to renew them as I didn’t want to pay for something we could actually use yet.


----------



## pf226

Well ... I took the plunge and booked flights last night for December. They were cheap so I knew I’d kick myself if I waited and they went up. I feel like once the border officially opens, people will be rushing to go somewhere.

We had a gift card from WestJet that had been refunded after our flights last April got cancelled. Last time I had checked they put the funds in my travel bank, and then when I went to go use them the funds were gone. So I called WestJet at midnight and was like uhhh I’m missing $500 lol. Turns out they removed the funds from my travel bank and reissued me a new gift card so it didn’t expire. But I never got anything.

The two people I dealt with had to manually search through 2000!!!! gift cards that had been issued that day to try and find mine. Turns out they sent it to the wrong email and thankfully it hadn’t been claimed. They were so nice And helpful. She was like “I need a glass of wine after that”


----------



## grantclaire

Good job on the flights!  We are using a WJ travel bank as well for our flights as well.


----------



## Aug2020distrip

I can’t wait to book ours! They don’t quite have our dates yet though, but within a month they will and we will also be using our WJ credits form our 2020 cancelled trip! Too bad I can’t book in the free cancellation period, but I’m also not too worried about April at all so it’s ok.


----------



## lizzyb

We have a Disney booked for late August and Disney Cruise for beginning of September. I don't think it will happen


----------



## pf226

Aug2020distrip said:


> I can’t wait to book ours! They don’t quite have our dates yet though, but within a month they will and we will also be using our WJ credits form our 2020 cancelled trip! Too bad I can’t book in the free cancellation period, but I’m also not too worried about April at all so it’s ok.


They extended the $0 change/cancellation policy until June 30th now (they just changed it), maybe you might be in luck??


----------



## Memojo

Booked for Beachclub at end of November ...


----------



## Aug2020distrip

pf226 said:


> They extended the $0 change/cancellation policy until June 30th now (they just changed it), maybe you might be in luck??


Oh awesome!! Thanks for the heads up! Once our dates are open we will book


----------



## Lorajo

All day yesterday I looked at renting Disney points like we always do - anything at all from late sept to December and it was ALL full.  Because everyone has points they need to book stays.

So I booked a cancelable week at the Swan this fall so we’d have it because it might be gone soon too! My Aéroplan will also allow cancelling.
We have three kids - only 1 is over 12 but I’m open to a quarantine on return if we really have too.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Hubby and I got our first dose of vaccine on the weekend and today I took my soon to be 12 yo for his checkup with the paediatrician. Asked him if we should vaccinate our 12 yo as the doctor would not recommend this a few months back. Today he said there is a lot more data from vaccinating 16+ even which is not much different than vaccinating younger kids and it’s deemed very safe. He did say that covid is mostly benign in children and while children don’t necessarily NEED the vaccine, it’s about spreading the virus to the rest of the population. Bottom line he said if my kid was his kid or grandkid he would vaccinate. More for others though not for him.
I am still torn... but more leaning towards yes because I want my kid to play sports, to take parts in tournaments and travel. My 12 yo is not convinced he wants it for some reason,  probably what he hears from others. He doesn’t know we are thinking about it.
Anyway. It would be good to know what they plan to do with kids and border restrictions AND also wanted to let you know my friend had her 12 yo vaccinated on the weekend (Ontario) and they already booked his second appt for July. 
Meanwhile mine and my husbands is for mid September.
It’s interesting they appear to want to vaccinate kids faster than older even though they are at less risk.


----------



## wdwmom3

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Hubby and I got our first dose of vaccine on the weekend and today I took my soon to be 12 yo for his checkup with the paediatrician. Asked him if we should vaccinate our 12 yo as the doctor would not recommend this a few months back. Today he said there is a lot more data from vaccinating 16+ even which is not much different than vaccinating younger kids and it’s deemed very safe. He did say that covid is mostly benign in children and while children don’t necessarily NEED the vaccine, it’s about spreading the virus to the rest of the population. Bottom line he said if my kid was his kid or grandkid he would vaccinate. More for others though not for him.
> I am still torn... but more leaning towards yes because I want my kid to play sports, to take parts in tournaments and travel. My 12 yo is not convinced he wants it for some reason,  probably what he hears from others. He doesn’t know we are thinking about it.
> Anyway. It would be good to know what they plan to do with kids and border restrictions AND also wanted to let you know my friend had her 12 yo vaccinated on the weekend (Ontario) and they already booked his second appt for July.
> Meanwhile mine and my husbands is for mid September.
> It’s interesting they appear to want to vaccinate kids faster than older even though they are at less risk.



They want to have middle and high school students fully vaccinated by the time school starts.  So then they should be able to open those schools up without restrictions.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

LauraLap said:


> Could be great news! Looks like the Federal panel is recommending to end hotel quarantine and end quarantines altogether for double vaccinated!
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...s-end-to-hotel-quarantine-in-canada-1.5445641





HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Hubby and I got our first dose of vaccine on the weekend and today I took my soon to be 12 yo for his checkup with the paediatrician. Asked him if we should vaccinate our 12 yo as the doctor would not recommend this a few months back. Today he said there is a lot more data from vaccinating 16+ even which is not much different than vaccinating younger kids and it’s deemed very safe. He did say that covid is mostly benign in children and while children don’t necessarily NEED the vaccine, it’s about spreading the virus to the rest of the population. Bottom line he said if my kid was his kid or grandkid he would vaccinate. More for others though not for him.
> I am still torn... but more leaning towards yes because I want my kid to play sports, to take parts in tournaments and travel. My 12 yo is not convinced he wants it for some reason,  probably what he hears from others. He doesn’t know we are thinking about it.
> Anyway. It would be good to know what they plan to do with kids and border restrictions AND also wanted to let you know my friend had her 12 yo vaccinated on the weekend (Ontario) and they already booked his second appt for July.
> Meanwhile mine and my husbands is for mid September.
> It’s interesting they appear to want to vaccinate kids faster than older even though they are at less risk.





wdwmom3 said:


> They want to have middle and high school students fully vaccinated by the time school starts.  So then they should be able to open those schools up without restrictions.


What do you think will happen if only some are? I see so many parents opting out for now (even though their kids could make the decision themselves most don’t)
In most of Ontario (except for full french) kids up to age 14 are in elementary schools with kids from 4-14...


----------



## hdrolfe

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> What do you think will happen if only some are? I see so many parents opting out for now (even though their kids could make the decision themselves most don’t)
> In most of Ontario (except for full french) kids up to age 14 are in elementary schools with kids from 4-14...



My son is Catholic School board in Ottawa and will start high school in September, grade 7. So I would like for him to be vaccinated asap, but he doesn't turn 12 until December and depending where you live, (in Canada and even within Ontario) he can't get it yet. If I could take him to certain areas of Ontario to get the first shot, I would. He wants it, to be able to play with his friends and keep me and my parents safe. He's aware that while he probably won't get sick, he wants to make sure we don't either and he also wants to travel.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

hdrolfe said:


> My son is Catholic School board in Ottawa and will start high school in September, grade 7. So I would like for him to be vaccinated asap, but he doesn't turn 12 until December and depending where you live, (in Canada and even within Ontario) he can't get it yet. If I could take him to certain areas of Ontario to get the first shot, I would. He wants it, to be able to play with his friends and keep me and my parents safe. He's aware that while he probably won't get sick, he wants to make sure we don't either and he also wants to travel.


And this is what my son’s doctor said to him today as well.


----------



## wdwmom3

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> What do you think will happen if only some are? I see so many parents opting out for now (even though their kids could make the decision themselves most don’t)
> In most of Ontario (except for full french) kids up to age 14 are in elementary schools with kids from 4-14...



I don’t know where you are hearing a lot of parents are opting out.   Everyone I know with teens is getting them vaccinated.   

And it’s different everywhere.  In my area most kids in grades 7-8 go to separate senior elementary schools.  Other places I know of grades 7 and 8 are taught in classes attached to high schools (both Ontario).   

The more kids that get vaccinated the more protected everyone will be.   And this where parents need to take some responsibility as to how safe the schools are.   You can’t exactly complain that schools aren’t safe if you won’t get your kid vaccinated


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

wdwmom3 said:


> I don’t know where you are hearing a lot of parents are opting out.   Everyone I know with teens is getting them vaccinated.
> 
> And it’s different everywhere.  In my area most kids in grades 7-8 go to separate senior elementary schools.  Other places I know of grades 7 and 8 are taught in classes attached to high schools (both Ontario).
> 
> The more kids that get vaccinated the more protected everyone will be.   And this where parents need to take some responsibility as to how safe the schools are.   You can’t exactly complain that schools aren’t safe if you won’t get your kid vaccinated


So far I hear this from most parents I know - at work, my son’s hockey team parents and in general I only know one 12 yo that went so far, also from the neighborhood where we live and it’s all upper middle class which surprises me. They are not saying they won’t, but are waiting. This is why it’s harder for my almost 12 yo - he doesn’t know peers that have gone so far.
I didn’t say I won’t, I wanted to consult my son’s doctor first. In our city only French schools have kids in middle schools. All other  boards here have kids in one JK-8 in one school. 
I was just wondering how they would handle it on the school level, as far as I know no proof of vaccine will be required?
Simply being curious, nothing else.


----------



## 2Lunds

Just booked Sept 8-15 2 nights ago.  We *REALLY* needed something to look forward to, and I felt like this was our last chance to go before the insanity of the 50th starts in October, so I decided to be optimistic and go for it.  I'm very nervous that the border won't be open by then, but perhaps there will be allowances for fully-vaccinated travelers, as others have suggested.  I could do the 14-day quarantine, I work from home, but it would be more challenging for my husband.  Anyway, I have a Google Alert set for "Canada US Border" and so far the only news I've seen is that some lady got caught with a sloth (among other things) at the US border


----------



## glenpreece

I just booked a solo birthday trip for Disneyland the other day. Oct 17-22. Since the flight to LAX was the same as MCO and I haven't been to DL since 2011 I thought I'd try Calif again. tickets are cheaper than WDW and I can just walk from the motel I figured why not!!! Plus I get to do all the new stuff and still get to ride Soarin'!!! I'll be fully vaccniated by Sept so fingers crossed we can travel again!!!


----------



## gskywalker

5 of us will be fully vaccinated before we try to go in Sept but our son can't because of the stupid decision in Ontario to only allow kids who have turned 12 to get it.  My son is already taller than an adult woman, turns 12 this year and in other provinces could get it.  Hopefully it won't be a problem.  We are just really hoping the land border opens up so we don't have to deal with headaches of testing etc. for flights.  We prefer to fly but won't if we have to get tests.  We have until the end of July to decide to cancel(30 days before our check in).  I am not confident we will know by then.


----------



## hdrolfe

gskywalker said:


> 5 of us will be fully vaccinated before we try to go in Sept but our son can't because of the stupid decision in Ontario to only allow kids who have turned 12 to get it.  My son is already taller than an adult woman, turns 12 this year and in other provinces could get it.  Hopefully it won't be a problem.  We are just really hoping the land border opens up so we don't have to deal with headaches of testing etc. for flights.  We prefer to fly but won't if we have to get tests.  We have until the end of July to decide to cancel(30 days before our check in).  I am not confident we will know by then.



I am there with you on this. My son is turning 12 this year. The problem I have is that there seem to be some areas in Ontario that are giving it to kids who are not quite 12 yet. My son is also tall for his age (I'm still a few inches taller! But he's catching up quick).


----------



## gskywalker

hdrolfe said:


> I am there with you on this. My son is turning 12 this year. The problem I have is that there seem to be some areas in Ontario that are giving it to kids who are not quite 12 yet. My son is also tall for his age (I'm still a few inches taller! But he's catching up quick).


I'm scared how big he is going to end up.  At his age I was 4 '7' and I am 6 '1'.  He is 5 '6', hasn't started the change yet and is still that tall.


----------



## hdrolfe

gskywalker said:


> I'm scared how big he is going to end up.  At his age I was 4 '7' and I am 6 '1'.  He is 5 '6', hasn't started the change yet and is still that tall.



My son is only 5'2" now, he'll be 12 in December, every month he asks if he has grown and we have to check. I can't believe he is growing an inch some months, my parents have really noticed since they don't get to see him very often this past year. And he also not started the change yet. He keeps asking about that though... he's excited to know he'll grow even faster. He wants to be a basketball player.


----------



## Mikey15

gskywalker said:


> but our son can't because of the stupid decision in Ontario to only allow kids who have turned 12 to get it.



That's got nothing to do with Ontario. Pfizer submitted for Health Canada (& FDA) approval for 12-17 and ran clinical trials proving the safety and efficacy. Moderna has also run a 12-17 trial and I believe has FDA approval (but not yet Health Canada).

Clinical trials exist for 5-11, 2-4, and 6mo-2, but they're not complete yet. 
https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04816643


----------



## quandrea

Mikey15 said:


> That's got nothing to do with Ontario. Pfizer submitted for Health Canada (& FDA) approval for 12-17 and ran clinical trials proving the safety and efficacy. Moderna has also run a 12-17 trial and I believe has FDA approval (but not yet Health Canada).
> 
> Clinical trials exist for 5-11, 2-4, and 6mo-2, but they're not complete yet.
> https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04816643


Other provinces and even some public health units in Ontario are vaccinating all children turning twelve in 2009. There is no consistency on this issue in Ontario nor across Canada.


----------



## bcwife76

quandrea said:


> Other provinces and even some public health units in Ontario are vaccinating all children turning twelve in 2009. There is no consistency on this issue in Ontario nor across Canada.


Yep. BC is giving it to any child that turns 12 this year, ANY child born in 2009 or earlier.


----------



## quandrea

bcwife76 said:


> Yep. BC is giving it to any child that turns 12 this year, ANY child born in 2009 or earlier.


Hence the extreme frustration of many parents of kids born in 2009.


----------



## bcwife76

quandrea said:


> Hence the extreme frustration of many parents of kids born in 2009.


Absolutely!


----------



## LauraLap

I just can't believe my kids (teens) are booked to be fully vaxxed, both doses, in a few weeks . Meanwhile, my mother won't be able to schedule hers for a couple more weeks even though she got her first vax 2.5 months earlier. Why are they prioritizing teens over seniors in Ontario? It's very, very odd.


----------



## hdrolfe

LauraLap said:


> I just can't believe my kids (teens) are booked to be fully vaxxed, both doses, in a few weeks . Meanwhile, my mother won't be able to schedule hers for a couple more weeks even though she got her first vax 2.5 months earlier. Why are they prioritizing teens over seniors in Ontario? It's very, very odd.



Doesn't make a lot of sense but I think they are trying to get the kids done before school restarts in the fall, so it can be "normal". They should have been giving second doses to seniors in a timely manner though, hopefully they can at least make appointments soon, moving them up to sooner. I think 80+ is able to now and 70+ is next week? something like that.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

LauraLap said:


> I just can't believe my kids (teens) are booked to be fully vaxxed, both doses, in a few weeks . Meanwhile, my mother won't be able to schedule hers for a couple more weeks even though she got her first vax 2.5 months earlier. Why are they prioritizing teens over seniors in Ontario? It's very, very odd.


It is very odd I agree. Almost as if they want to increase the numbers of total % population vaccinated because they are unlikely to reach it with just willing adults.
I agree with above it’s so schools will be safe come fall but will they? Only 12 and up can get it so at best it’s secondary schools that will have a certain % vaccinated, and grades 7-8 on the elementary level.
My friend’s 13 yo will also have both doses by mid July where my friend’s high risk, post stroke father in his late 70s doesn’t have a second dose appt yet. Doesn’t seem right.


----------



## TammyLynn33

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> It is very odd I agree. Almost as if they want to increase the numbers of total % population vaccinated because they are unlikely to reach it with just willing adults.
> I agree with above it’s so schools will be safe come fall but will they? Only 12 and up can get it so at best it’s secondary schools that will have a certain % vaccinated, and grades 7-8 on the elementary level.
> My friend’s 13 yo will also have both doses by mid July where my friend’s high risk, post stroke father in his late 70s doesn’t have a second dose appt yet. Doesn’t seem right.



I feel like it’s to control the spread . Look around your neighbourhoods there are way more 13 yr olds out socializing and not keeping distance than 70 year olds . If we keep community spread down it’s healthier/safer for all of us .
They also may already have an appt booked but if 80s can book and get second vax now, I’m sure 70s will be doing so before July and your friends 13 yr old gets her second ..


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

TammyLynn33 said:


> I feel like it’s to control the spread . Look around your neighbourhoods there are way more 13 yr olds out socializing and not keeping distance than 70 year olds . If we keep community spread down it’s healthier/safer for all of us .
> They also may already have an appt booked but if 80s can book and get second vax now, I’m sure 70s will be doing so before July and your friends 13 yr old gets her second ..


I’m sure it is to control the spread. Many doctors have said however to fully vaccinate adults first ... not just 70 plus but people in their 30-50s working and socializing.  It just happens to be an example of my friend’s 70 yo father and 13 yo son but my friend herself (in her 40s) is also not getting the second dose before her son. Maybe adults age 70+ are not socializing but the younger adults certainly are.
Anyway I hope that they will speed up the rollout for the second doses, right now it appears slow but I think it will pick up soon.
Edited to add: I am 39 this year I wonder when my second dose might actually be, right now it’s scheduled Sep 18.
If I knew it would help with the trip planning but patiently waiting...


----------



## TammyLynn33

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I’m sure it is to control the spread. Many doctors have said however to fully vaccinate adults first ... not just 70 plus but people in their 30-50s working and socializing.  It just happens to be an example of my friend’s 70 yo father and 13 yo son but my friend herself (in her 40s) is also not getting the second dose before her son. Maybe adults age 70+ are not socializing but the younger adults certainly are.
> Anyway I hope that they will speed up the rollout for the second doses, right now it appears slow but I think it will pick up soon.
> Edited to add: I am 39 this year I wonder when my second dose might actually be, right now it’s scheduled Sep 18.
> If I knew it would help with the trip planning but patiently waiting...



I would imagine everyone’s will get moved up. I think as annoying and as frusturating as it is to all we all just need patience. I feel the frustration as it’s so so fluid . DD15 also a severe asthmatic got hers first possible day at a clinic for high risk kiddos and her friends that are getting done now are getting July appts while hers is mid sept . I called just to see what I had to do they said hang tight it will change. 
it’s absolutely stressful all the not knowing . Everyone deserves to be safe


----------



## smisale

Fingers crossed Dec-18-24 . One shot in the arm will have the second before i leave
Split stay AKL-SSR


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

hdrolfe said:


> My son is only 5'2" now, he'll be 12 in December, every month he asks if he has grown and we have to check. I can't believe he is growing an inch some months, my parents have really noticed since they don't get to see him very often this past year. And he also not started the change yet. He keeps asking about that though... he's excited to know he'll grow even faster. He wants to be a basketball player.


I’m sure at 5’2 and not quite 12 he’s not short for his age. My kid is 5’4 and he’s in the 98th percentile or higher so 5’2 is not short, probably a little above average actually.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I read on WDW Magic that they will be announcing the Christmas stuff in July on the Blog.  Apparently they like to have a "Christmas in July" blog post.

I'm thinking tickets would go on sale at the end of July/early August.


----------



## Juventus

I posted this in the Land Border Opening Thread, but the thread does not show up for me.  Strange.  Anyways, a quote from our Windsor mayor:

Dilkens said the need for second doses is also important because it’s becoming increasingly clear the U.S./Canada border will reopen in some form around June 22, and getting across will be much easier for people with two doses. 

https://windsorstar.com/news/local-news/tunnel-board-approves-shutdown-for-mid-tunnel-vaccine-clinic


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Juventus said:


> I posted this in the Land Border Opening Thread, but the thread does not show up for me.  Strange.  Anyways, a quote from our Windsor mayor:
> 
> Dilkens said the need for second doses is also important because it’s becoming increasingly clear the U.S./Canada border will reopen in some form around June 22, and getting across will be much easier for people with two doses.
> 
> https://windsorstar.com/news/local-news/tunnel-board-approves-shutdown-for-mid-tunnel-vaccine-clinic


Thanks for posting!
I wonder if this wait list is open to Canadians outside the Windsor area. We live a couple of hours away from the border there and would be willing to take a drive to receive our second dose early!
Amazing your mayor is advocating  for your city and Canadians! It’s great in my opinion.


----------



## LauraLap

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Thanks for posting!
> I wonder if this wait list is open to Canadians outside the Windsor area. We live a couple of hours away from the border there and would be willing to take a drive to receive our second dose early!
> Amazing your mayor is advocating  for your city and Canadians! It’s great in my opinion.


I actually signed up because it didn't say Windsor only? https://www.mayordrewdilkens.ca/us-vaccines/


----------



## hdrolfe

Now Carnival is saying vaccinated only... I may not be able to do our cruises this December unless I can get kiddo vaccinated. I have until September to figure it out (that's PIF) so have a bit of time, but oh the clock is ticking! If for some reason I can't do the December ones I still have a B2B booked end of Jan that he'll be vaccinated in time for (assuming by then they are doing the shots 2 to 3 weeks apart like recommended for Pfizer). So we'll be cruising one way or another. I guess I should have known better than to book a birthday cruise where he'd be turning 12...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@hdrolfe, leave him home. I'll go in his place


----------



## hdrolfe

Now RCL may not require vaccinations... I can't keep up. I want to plan but I also think I'm going to have to stop until September and see what the news is then... I'll worry about planning my April 2022 Disney time I guess! 13 days of Disney  10 day park hoppers with water parks. I hope they are both going to be open then. So far booked CSR but I'll likely change that at some point because I can never stick to a decision lol.


----------



## 2Lunds

With the announcement of quarantine adjustments today, I've gone ahead and booked flights for Sept.  The testing requirements are still crazy expensive though. We have limited private testing in MB, they're about $500 each. This adds $1000 for the two of us on the way down, and I presume a similar cost for the private tests on the way home too. We've booked, but are still ready to pull the plug if these aren't lifted, or better options for private testing come to MB. Shoppers in BC/AB/ON offers tests for about $200


----------



## lhuggi1

Same here! Throw caution to the win and booked flights for Sept and Nov. 
we need to start living again! Safely of course


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

But, but...what about our 2-dose fall? Will everything stay status quo?


----------



## lhuggi1

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> But, but...what about our 2-dose fall? Will everything stay status quo?


All we can do is hope. Flights can be moved or changed no charged. We will be fully VAX by then. We have our 2nd Appt well ahead of this time. 
wishing luck and health to all


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just did search for our dates at WDW to see what's available and all of the cheaper resorts have nothing for our party of four. Thank goodness I rebooked our POP reservation last spring and did not wait. The only ones coming up with availability are:

Boardwalk, Beach Club, Fort Wilderness Cabins and Coronado Springs - YIKES!


----------



## ellbell

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just did search for our dates at WDW to see what's available and all of the cheaper resorts have nothing for our party of four. Thank goodness I rebooked our POP reservation last spring and did not wait. The only ones coming up with availability are:
> 
> Boardwalk, Beach Club, Fort Wilderness Cabins and Coronado Springs - YIKES!


2 of the value resorts are still closed which is a big contibuting factor


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh I didn't even notice that. Everything just says nothing is available for my party size.


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

We changed our mind and booked for December.  We were originally planning on waiting till summer 2022.  I'm really hoping we won't need tests or quarantine in December.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Oh I didn't even notice that. Everything just says nothing is available for my party size.


The Port Orleans moderate resorts are also still closed I believe?
We are booked at Caribbean Beach but it’s slim pickings for sure!


----------



## kerreyn

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> The Port Orleans moderate resorts are also still closed I believe?
> We are booked at Caribbean Beach but it’s slim pickings for sure!



we’re booked at Caribbean Beach as well, but I’m debating on switching if either of the Port Orleans resorts reopen before our trip at the end of Oct.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

kerreyn said:


> we’re booked at Caribbean Beach as well, but I’m debating on switching if either of the Port Orleans resorts reopen before our trip at the end of Oct.


We love POR but have stayed there a few times and we haven’t stayed at CBR since 2013 well before the refurb. Main reason we want to try it is the Skyliner transportation to Epcot and HS.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I stayed at CBR the year it opened (1990). Haven't been there since LOL


----------



## kerreyn

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> We love POR but have stayed there a few times and we haven’t stayed at CBR since 2013 well before the refurb. Main reason we want to try it is the Skyliner transportation to Epcot and HS.



The Skyliner is a big draw for us. I’ve seen a lot of people complaining about the buses at CBR, which causes some concern.


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I stayed at CBR the year it opened (1990). Haven't been there since LOL



Did you not like it, or do you prefer a different resort?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I thought it was really nice, but I am sure it's even better now with the renos!

Edit to add: I recall us staying in the building close to the buses and food court.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kerreyn said:


> Did you not like it, or do you prefer a different resort?



I can't justify the cost when we only sleep and shower in the rooms. Values are the way for us now. We like POP.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I can't justify the cost when we only sleep and shower in the rooms. Values are the way for us now. We like POP.


We spend a lot of time at the resort, usually mid day breaks etc and a great pool with a slide is a must for us, but if we were all day parks people we would not spend the extra money either.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I should also add that we typically go at the end of Jan / early Feb, so the weather can be iffy for pool days. Although, you can always tell who is from colder climates as the cold doesn't really deter us LOL  Air temps at 21°? In the pool we go!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I should also add that we typically go at the end of Jan / early Feb, so the weather can be iffy for pool days. Although, you can always tell who is from colder climates as the cold doesn't really deter us LOL  Air temps at 21°? In the pool we go!


Haha - I should have mentioned that we only care about the pool when we go in the summer. In January it’s been way too cold, even for us Canadians at least 50% of the time. Many times high of 12-14 Celsius in Orlando and colder in the morning and evening. Even when it gets up to 21, it’s too cool in the PM for swims. No thank you, not swimming. Lol
In the winter our choice of a resort is different for sure. Great point.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

*Fireworks Spectaculars Are Back at Disney Parks This Summer*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...aculars-are-back-at-disney-parks-this-summer/


----------



## 2Lunds

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> *Fireworks Spectaculars Are Back at Disney Parks This Summer*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...aculars-are-back-at-disney-parks-this-summer/


Just posted about this in "news and rumors"!


----------



## Lorajo

We usually rent DVC points but this fall they are fully booked!!  Everyone had points they needed to use and there is just nothing
Hard to find on-site as we are a family of 5 and it limits availability quite a bit.   
I eventually found a reservation for 5 at the dolphin which is great as we love this location and I was happy with the price on my Bonvoy app. Booked the Aéroplan too
All cancelable just in case but I did buy the Disney tickets last week so worst case I would need to adjust dates.  
We will have 2 under 12 but I don’t think Florida or NB will have any quarantine laws do we will just need to be prepared for some testing I think.   The rest of us will have our 2 shots. 
Just needed to plan something!!


----------



## wdwmom3

Lorajo said:


> We usually rent DVC points but this fall they are fully booked!!  Everyone had points they needed to use and there is just nothing
> Hard to find on-site as we are a family of 5 and it limits availability quite a bit.
> I eventually found a reservation for 5 at the dolphin which is great as we love this location and I was happy with the price on my Bonvoy app. Booked the Aéroplan too
> All cancelable just in case but I did buy the Disney tickets last week so worst case I would need to adjust dates.
> We will have 2 under 12 but I don’t think Florida or NB will have any quarantine laws do we will just need to be prepared for some testing I think.   The rest of us will have our 2 shots.
> Just needed to plan something!!



You will have to follow the federal quarantine laws.  Which right now mean a 2 week quarantine.   No idea what they will be doing for kids.


----------



## Hamptonite

What do you think the chances that Air Canada will reinstate the earlier flights.  We had booked flights that left Moncton, NB at 6AM that got into Orlando around 1230pm. (either thru MTL or TO). These were all changed a couple months back to leaving at 430pm getting in at 945pm. 

Pretty much wastes our day.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Hamptonite said:


> What do you think the chances that Air Canada will reinstate the earlier flights.  We had booked flights that left Moncton, NB at 6AM that got into Orlando around 1230pm. (either thru MTL or TO). These were all changed a couple months back to leaving at 430pm getting in at 945pm.
> 
> Pretty much wastes our day.


*Even pre-Covid you couldn't count on your flight remaining as what you booked up to and including the day of the flight! You can search this forum for examples of when flight changes completely botched plans - we had a coveted ADR we simply couldn't make with the changes they made to our flights. Heck, the absolute worse for us was when Westjet changed the day of the week they flew out of Kitchener/Waterloo from Wednesday to Tuesday and weren't starting until 2 weeks after we were to get HOME! They never told us, I heard from the radio station and when i checked my account the flight was listed as cancelled - that was about 2 months before we were to fly. 

Long way of saying you really can't have a guarantee that what you've booked will even exist in a few months. Everything is in flux right now and will change until they get an idea of border restrictions, customer demand and staffing! 

*


----------



## wdwmom3

Donald - my hero said:


> *Even pre-Covid you couldn't count on your flight remaining as what you booked up to and including the day of the flight! You can search this forum for examples of when flight changes completely botched plans - we had a coveted ADR we simply couldn't make with the changes they made to our flights. Heck, the absolute worse for us was when Westjet changed the day of the week they flew out of Kitchener/Waterloo from Wednesday to Tuesday and weren't starting until 2 weeks after we were to get HOME! They never told us, I heard from the radio station and when i checked my account the flight was listed as cancelled - that was about 2 months before we were to fly.
> 
> Long way of saying you really can't have a guarantee that what you've booked will even exist in a few months. Everything is in flux right now and will change until they get an idea of border restrictions, customer demand and staffing!
> 
> *



Very true.  I’ve had many flights changed pre covid.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

And that is why I never book anything for our itinerary for travel day.  Even if your flights are early, one small delay could put the ki-bosh to everything once you land at your destination.


----------



## hdrolfe

I went bold with my December trip, since we are cruising from Port Canaveral I booked a hotel near the port. Normally I just get one by the airport. It's refundable though so if my flights change (again) and we get in later I'll move to the airport area. This of course if we can even cruise at that point. Who knows with the "vaccinated!" no wait "not vaccinated!" cruises happening and the fact kiddo won't be quite 12. May need to reschedule but I am trying to wait for September to see. Course at this point, given availability of Disney hotels, we won't be able to do Disney at that time either.


----------



## musika

Interesting quarantine news today! Some international travel restrictions easing July 5 for fully vaccinated people with proof | CBC News 
This is a bummer, though:
_Children who aren't vaccinated will be able to go home with their parents, but must quarantine for two weeks, said an official speaking on background._


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just announced!

Disney will have a new nighttime spectacular for the 50th called Disney's Enchantment!  Based on the photos, main street will be lit up with projections as well as the pyro, etc on the castle!

Also, Animal Kingdom is getting a dayttime show called Disney's KiteTails that will run several times per day at the Discovery River Ampitheatre.

https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...disney-worlds-50th-anniversary.971952/page-83


----------



## hdrolfe

I am starting to panic a little bit about my December cruises. I keep thinking I will wait until September, which is pay in full time, and maybe by then the rules for the cruises will change. Carnival is only allowing 5% unvaccinated, and Jackson turns 12 on the cruise so I am doubtful we'll be able to get him done before we go without a lot of luck. If he's not vaccinated then they limit the excursions he can go on. If he can even go as part of that 5%. Then we have an RCL cruise, which will charge extra for tests because he'll be 12, even though his birthday is only a few days before the cruise so no way to get two shots spaced 2-3 weeks apart plus 2 weeks after the second shot. He'll also be limited then in what he can do onboard and there may be an issue with the dining room. I am debating seeing if I can just move them to 2022. But I really want to do something this year! It's been so long... problem is that Disney is booked up hotel wise for the two weeks, we could split Universal/Disney, I can move the flights so maybe we shorten the trip a bit. But I also now have Disney scheduled for April/May... I just don't know what to do any more. If I wait too long my options decrease, but if I wait there is a chance all will be well. All my problems would be solved if we lived in a province or area of Ontario that was doing the shots for kids born in 2009. I haven't even begun to worry about requirements for entering Canada at the end of the trip, assuming things will change by December...


----------



## AdamsMum

So I just booked my flight for my December 9-18 trip, commitment made!  West Jet $589.95 including seat selection (extra leg room).  AC was over $1,000 yikes!  According to the website I'm allowed one change.  Hope I don't have to make that change.  Now I just have to find a way to swallow the theme park ticket prices.


----------



## AdamsMum

hdrolfe said:


> I am starting to panic a little bit about my December cruises. I keep thinking I will wait until September, which is pay in full time, and maybe by then the rules for the cruises will change. Carnival is only allowing 5% unvaccinated, and Jackson turns 12 on the cruise so I am doubtful we'll be able to get him done before we go without a lot of luck. If he's not vaccinated then they limit the excursions he can go on. If he can even go as part of that 5%. Then we have an RCL cruise, which will charge extra for tests because he'll be 12, even though his birthday is only a few days before the cruise so no way to get two shots spaced 2-3 weeks apart plus 2 weeks after the second shot. He'll also be limited then in what he can do onboard and there may be an issue with the dining room. I am debating seeing if I can just move them to 2022. But I really want to do something this year! It's been so long... problem is that Disney is booked up hotel wise for the two weeks, we could split Universal/Disney, I can move the flights so maybe we shorten the trip a bit. But I also now have Disney scheduled for April/May... I just don't know what to do any more. If I wait too long my options decrease, but if I wait there is a chance all will be well. All my problems would be solved if we lived in a province or area of Ontario that was doing the shots for kids born in 2009. I haven't even begun to worry about requirements for entering Canada at the end of the trip, assuming things will change by December...


Sounds stressful, I hope that all works out for you.  I'm so glad my kids are grown and I haven't had to navigate this with little ones.  I'm rooting for you!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

hdrolfe said:


> I am starting to panic a little bit about my December cruises. I keep thinking I will wait until September, which is pay in full time, and maybe by then the rules for the cruises will change. Carnival is only allowing 5% unvaccinated, and Jackson turns 12 on the cruise so I am doubtful we'll be able to get him done before we go without a lot of luck. If he's not vaccinated then they limit the excursions he can go on. If he can even go as part of that 5%. Then we have an RCL cruise, which will charge extra for tests because he'll be 12, even though his birthday is only a few days before the cruise so no way to get two shots spaced 2-3 weeks apart plus 2 weeks after the second shot. He'll also be limited then in what he can do onboard and there may be an issue with the dining room. I am debating seeing if I can just move them to 2022. But I really want to do something this year! It's been so long... problem is that Disney is booked up hotel wise for the two weeks, we could split Universal/Disney, I can move the flights so maybe we shorten the trip a bit. But I also now have Disney scheduled for April/May... I just don't know what to do any more. If I wait too long my options decrease, but if I wait there is a chance all will be well. All my problems would be solved if we lived in a province or area of Ontario that was doing the shots for kids born in 2009. I haven't even begun to worry about requirements for entering Canada at the end of the trip, assuming things will change by December...


When we went to get our just turned 12 vaccinated,(Ontario) the nurse mentioned that the under 12 group will probably start “soon” she thinks by September.  I don’t know, but hopefully this will be the case.
Edited to add - where are are in Ontario the kids have to be 12 or over on the day of their shot.


----------



## hdrolfe

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> When we went to get our just turned 12 vaccinated,(Ontario) the nurse mentioned that the under 12 group will probably start “soon” she thinks by September.  I don’t know, but of course this may be the case.



I hope so! But I did move one cruise to March, so we will now have two split trips, first one in Decembet, cruise then Disney for 6 days and March Break, Disney for a week then the cruise I moved. I still hope he can get vaccinated but at least I am a bit less stressed. I have just the flights to worrying about now. I think I will move my AC ones to March as they will be direct and only 200 more than I have already paid. I can use AM to book WestJet for December, also direct. So far direct any way, we know that can still change. 

My son's pediatrician said he thought they would go down to 10 year olds soon, but I am not sure what he bases it on.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

hdrolfe said:


> I hope so! But I did move one cruise to March, so we will now have two split trips, first one in Decembet, cruise then Disney for 6 days and March Break, Disney for a week then the cruise I moved. I still hope he can get vaccinated but at least I am a bit less stressed. I have just the flights to worrying about now. I think I will move my AC ones to March as they will be direct and only 200 more than I have already paid. I can use AM to book WestJet for December, also direct. So far direct any way, we know that can still change.
> 
> My son's pediatrician said he thought they would go down to 10 year olds soon, but I am not sure what he bases it on.


I was just editing what I wrote as it made no sense lol - but as far as kids under 12- there are currently trials in place so I’m sure it’s coming. Maybe not August or September but hopefully not too far off.
Where we are we had to wait for DS to turn 12 too.  DS almost left the clinic without getting the shot, when we were checking in an older gentleman fainted feet away from us and DS was like nope, I’m out of here (he was hesitant to begin with). The staff took us in a separate area , gave him cookies and juice and said to think about it. He was so spooked though that we were there nearly an hour and even I wanted to leave at that point. (The older gentleman is fine, and his fainting was not due to getting the shot). Anyway as different nurses were coming and going to talk to my son they kept saying to him, “do you like to travel? Do you play sports? “ “Well you will have to have the vaccine” 
He said at some point, why do I have to be 12 now, if I was under 12 I wouldn’t have to get it and the nurse went on to tell us that under 12 will start soon... then another one came and said the same thing.
Let’s hope, especially with things in the news like unvaccinated kids testing positive on the cruise and with school returning. I believe there will be a push to vaccinate more children even if they generally have mild cases of Covid.


----------



## hdrolfe

Looking more and more like I need to change my Carnival cruise. I saw some guidelines posted they won't consider me fully vaxxed because I have AZ and Pfizer. Mixing Moderna and Pfizer is ok. I feel a bit defeated. I did what was recommended and now I won't be able to cruise? Well on Carnival where I have 4 cruises planned over the next two years. Royal seems to be accepting of the mixing. I guess I will have to call and see what I can do about December, and then plan a Disney trip instead, probably move flights, messy.


----------



## Hamptonite

hdrolfe said:


> Looking more and more like I need to change my Carnival cruise. I saw some guidelines posted they won't consider me fully vaxxed because I have AZ and Pfizer. Mixing Moderna and Pfizer is ok. I feel a bit defeated. I did what was recommended and now I won't be able to cruise? Well on Carnival where I have 4 cruises planned over the next two years. Royal seems to be accepting of the mixing. I guess I will have to call and see what I can do about December, and then plan a Disney trip instead, probably move flights, messy.


They should study and then (based on study) offer anyone who had AZ and then a mRNA 2nd dose a third dose of the mRNA to please any dual shot requirements. 

But yeah it sucks.


----------



## hdrolfe

Hamptonite said:


> They should study and then (based on study) offer anyone who had AZ and then a mRNA 2nd dose a third dose of the mRNA to please any dual shot requirements.
> 
> But yeah it sucks.



My understanding is they have been studying mixing and it's acceptable in terms of providing immunity. As for a 3rd shot, while I'll be happy to get whatever they tell me to, and I fully expect boosters to be recommended, I find it frustrating that whole lot of Canadians are going to have difficulty because we rushed to get what was first available, as we were told to do. I hope the government will do something about it, whether in terms of the vaccine passport or whatever, but I don't feel like I can continue waiting for that when I have a trip that is going to have to be cancelled last minute. So. Proactive, I'll cancel it, try to move it, and deal with other options that may work out better for us. I just wish Disney had better availability for December as well. Even Universal seems to be full the week I was looking for.


----------



## Hamptonite

hdrolfe said:


> My understanding is they have been studying mixing and it's acceptable in terms of providing immunity. As for a 3rd shot, while I'll be happy to get whatever they tell me to, and I fully expect boosters to be recommended, I find it frustrating that whole lot of Canadians are going to have difficulty because we rushed to get what was first available, as we were told to do. I hope the government will do something about it, whether in terms of the vaccine passport or whatever, but I don't feel like I can continue waiting for that when I have a trip that is going to have to be cancelled last minute. So. Proactive, I'll cancel it, try to move it, and deal with other options that may work out better for us. I just wish Disney had better availability for December as well. Even Universal seems to be full the week I was looking for.


Agreed. I had a Pfizer scheduled for Friday last week. Got there and was told it was Moderna - I am aware that you can mix the two. I just don't want any headaches with travel so opted to wait until Pfizer was available. Scheduled for next week - going to same clinic with my 12 year old for her second shot. 

Again not anti-vax.  Just hate the changing story based around vaccine supply.


----------



## minnie56

Hamptonite said:


> Agreed. I had a Pfizer scheduled for Friday last week. Got there and was told it was Moderna - I am aware that you can mix the two. I just don't want any headaches with travel so opted to wait until Pfizer was available. Scheduled for next week - going to same clinic with my 12 year old for her second shot.
> 
> Again not anti-vax.  Just hate the changing story based around vaccine supply.



You’re lucky to be getting Pfizer as a second shot...around here ( Toronto - Peel) all seconds are now Moderna . I’m done ... my daughter has her second scheduled for Saturday


----------



## minnie56

Hamptonite said:


> Agreed. I had a Pfizer scheduled for Friday last week. Got there and was told it was Moderna - I am aware that you can mix the two. I just don't want any headaches with travel so opted to wait until Pfizer was available. Scheduled for next week - going to same clinic with my 12 year old for her second shot.
> 
> Again not anti-vax.  Just hate the changing story based around vaccine supply.



You’re lucky to be getting Pfizer as a second shot...around here ( Toronto - Peel) all seconds are now Moderna . I’m done ... my daughter has her second scheduled for Saturday


----------



## pigletto

hdrolfe said:


> Looking more and more like I need to change my Carnival cruise. I saw some guidelines posted they won't consider me fully vaxxed because I have AZ and Pfizer. Mixing Moderna and Pfizer is ok. I feel a bit defeated. I did what was recommended and now I won't be able to cruise? Well on Carnival where I have 4 cruises planned over the next two years. Royal seems to be accepting of the mixing. I guess I will have to call and see what I can do about December, and then plan a Disney trip instead, probably move flights, messy.


I’d call before I changed anything . Are we sure this is the final word ? The USA doesn’t give out AstraZeneca so it’s not in their official guidance ( and therefore mixing isn’t ) but our PM said that it’s being worked out now and won’t affect our ability to travel. There were countries like the UK that used AstraZeneca more than anything else.. are they saying they will all just be banned? I’d be shocked if this was their final official word on the situation.


----------



## accm

hdrolfe said:


> My understanding is they have been studying mixing and it's acceptable in terms of providing immunity. As for a 3rd shot, while I'll be happy to get whatever they tell me to, and I fully expect boosters to be recommended, I find it frustrating that whole lot of Canadians are going to have difficulty because we rushed to get what was first available, as we were told to do. I hope the government will do something about it, whether in terms of the vaccine passport or whatever, but I don't feel like I can continue waiting for that when I have a trip that is going to have to be cancelled last minute. So. Proactive, I'll cancel it, try to move it, and deal with other options that may work out better for us. I just wish Disney had better availability for December as well. Even Universal seems to be full the week I was looking for.


I would give them a call before canceling. Maybe this is something that they haven't had to deal with yet, so they might not even know it's an issue. 
Hopefully it won't be an issue for you, since everyone has been saying from the beginning that the best vaccine is the one that's available to you.


----------



## accm

RunDisney announced the Wine and Dine half, and I really want to sign up. Everything is so expensive though, I don't know if I can justify it. But I really need a break (specially from my children, who I promise I love dearly, but after spending the last 14 days in isolation with them due to a confirmed case at my son's daycare, a break sounds amazing)


----------



## hdrolfe

Thanks, I called and moved the cruise to Dec 2023, no penalties. I'm ok with it. I have flights to Orlando in December but will likely shorten the trip and look at when to do Disney instead. I am sad about the cruise but we have one booked for March 2022, August 2022, B2B April 2023, and now December 2023. I am sure it will all work out by the March cruise, and RCL has already said mixing is fine so I'm less worried about that. This also gives us time to get kiddo vaccinated as he would be turning 12 on the ship and obviously can't be vaccinated by then so... Disney in December... just having a hard time with hotels for when we wanted to go. But maybe getting there after his birthday will be ok any way. And we'll get to take advantage of still having Magic Express. I'm sure it will still be a great trip.


----------



## minnie56

pigletto said:


> I’d call before I changed anything . Are we sure this is the final word ? The USA doesn’t give out AstraZeneca so it’s not in their official guidance ( and therefore mixing isn’t ) but our PM said that it’s being worked out now and won’t affect our ability to travel. There were countries like the UK that used AstraZeneca more than anything else.. are they saying they will all just be banned? I’d be shocked if this was their final official word on the situation.



Right now,every ruling with the cruise lines is very fluid , changing every day.... Broadway productions said they didn’t consider those with AZ shots fully vaccinated and you couldn‘t buy tickets then after consult with the WHO they reversed it. I’m sure the cruiselines will also.


----------



## pigletto

minnie56 said:


> Right now,every ruling with the cruise lines is very fluid , changing every day.... Broadway productions said they didn’t consider those with AZ shots fully vaccinated and you couldn‘t buy tickets then after consult with the WHO they reversed it. I’m sure the cruiselines will also.


That’s exactly what I’m thinking. With research  showing that those of us who mixed AZ and an MRNA have  a much stronger immune response than two doses of AZ , I can’t see a reason to rule us out . I think it will change too .


----------



## hdrolfe

minnie56 said:


> Right now,every ruling with the cruise lines is very fluid , changing every day.... Broadway productions said they didn’t consider those with AZ shots fully vaccinated and you couldn‘t buy tickets then after consult with the WHO they reversed it. I’m sure the cruiselines will also.





pigletto said:


> That’s exactly what I’m thinking. With research  showing that those of us who mixed AZ and an MRNA have  a much stronger immune response than two doses of AZ , I can’t see a reason to rule us out . I think it will change too .



I am sure they will, whether it's in time for my pay in full date was the problem, and I'm not willing to risk it right now. So... Disney instead, not totally disappointing? We will find a way to do that in December


----------



## AdamsMum

hdrolfe said:


> I find it frustrating that whole lot of Canadians are going to have difficulty because we rushed to get what was first available, as we were told to do. I hope the government will do something about it, whether in terms of the vaccine passport or whatever,


I feel your pain.  I'm sorry you are having to cancel your trip.  The rollout of AZ was a mess and the messaging about it even worse.  I'm fully vaccinated with AZ for both doses.  They didn't say we could mix vaccines until after I took my second dose.   I feel like our government let us down,  they only wanted to get the numbers as early as possible.  Now I feel like a second class citizen.


----------



## Aladora

AdamsMum said:


> I feel your pain.  I'm sorry you are having to cancel your trip.  The rollout of AZ was a mess and the messaging about it even worse.  I'm fully vaccinated with AZ for both doses.  They didn't say we could mix vaccines until after I took my second dose.   I feel like our government let us down,  they only wanted to get the numbers as early as possible.  Now I feel like a second class citizen.



I'm with you on this! I got my second AZ dose the day BEFORE they recommended mixing!


----------



## tinderbell&pixiedust

We are going for the 50th.   Sept 29-Oct 3.


----------



## vegs1

Currently, many EU countries are only accepting AstraZeneca from Europe, not AstraZeneca produced by the Serum Institute in India....also known as Covishield. This is the one we received in Canada. 

I believe they may all be accepted down the road.... it mayjust take some time. 

So frustrating for sure.


----------



## Donald - my hero

vegs1 said:


> Currently, many EU countries are only accepting AstraZeneca from Europe, not AstraZeneca produced by the Serum Institute in India....also known as Covishield. This is the one we received in Canada.
> 
> I believe they may all be accepted down the road.... it mayjust take some time.
> 
> So frustrating for sure.


*the  AZ we received in early April at a Rexall was produced in the states. We both are still confident that we made the right decision to get the first jab available even though it's been a bit of a roller coaster due to the fact that science isn't stagnant and the studies on both the virus and vaccines are ongoing.  I'm sure that by the time we travel (currently looking at early 2023 ) booster shots will be happening.*


----------



## KNovacovschi

Donald - my hero said:


> *the  AZ we received in early April at a Rexall was produced in the states. We both are still confident that we made the right decision to get the first jab available even though it's been a bit of a roller coaster due to the fact that science isn't stagnant and the studies on both the virus and vaccines are ongoing.  I'm sure that by the time we travel (currently looking at early 2023 ) booster shots will be happening.*



How do you know your dose was from the US?


----------



## hdrolfe

KNovacovschi said:


> How do you know your dose was from the US?



My receipt from Shoppers says I got "Astrazeneca USA vaccine"


----------



## KNovacovschi

hdrolfe said:


> My receipt from Shoppers says I got "Astrazeneca USA vaccine"



Oh I never even realized it said that. I just checked to make sure it was my name and which dose was given, lol. I’m going to go check my receipt. I’m not worried about the 2nd dose since it was Pfizer. Thanks


----------



## KNovacovschi

hdrolfe said:


> My receipt from Shoppers says I got "Astrazeneca USA vaccine"



It looks like Costco’s doesn’t show that


----------



## damo

KNovacovschi said:


> It looks like Costco’s doesn’t show that View attachment 587047



That is what mine says too and I got my shot at Shopper's.  My second receipt says that my second shot was Moderna and that I got two valid shots.  It doesn't say what the first shot was.


----------



## KNovacovschi

damo said:


> That is what mine says too and I got my shot at Shopper's.  My second receipt says that my second shot was Moderna and that I got two valid shots.  It doesn't say what the first shot was.



Same so I’m not to worried since it doesn’t say on the receipt for the 2nd dose. Honestly though I think that most are now turning around and stating any vaccine approved by the WHO.


----------



## hdrolfe

KNovacovschi said:


> It looks like Costco’s doesn’t show that View attachment 587047



Mine is a piece of paper from Shoppers that I was told to bring back for my second shot (which I didn't need to do because I ended up getting Pfizer second). It has a tag like you would get for a prescription and it indicates the type of vaccine on it. I am hoping they will just ask for/need the second one that says i got my second shot and it was Pfizer


----------



## Mikey15

KNovacovschi said:


> It looks like Costco’s doesn’t show that View attachment 587047



That shows it’s brand-name AstraZeneca, at least. SII’s product is named Covishield and wouldn’t say AstraZeneca anywhere on that, despite being a functionally identical product.

Only 500k Covishield doses came to Canada, all in March, so it would have mostly been the March batch of people who got them.


----------



## vegs1

hdrolfe said:


> Mine is a piece of paper from Shoppers that I was told to bring back for my second shot (which I didn't need to do because I ended up getting Pfizer second). It has a tag like you would get for a prescription and it indicates the type of vaccine on it. I am hoping they will just ask for/need the second one that says i got my second shot and it was Pfizer





Donald - my hero said:


> *the  AZ we received in early April at a Rexall was produced in the states. We both are still confident that we made the right decision to get the first jab available even though it's been a bit of a roller coaster due to the fact that science isn't stagnant and the studies on both the virus and vaccines are ongoing.  I'm sure that by the time we travel (currently looking at early 2023 ) booster shots will be happening.*



Interesting,  I didn’t realize there were any from the US here. At any rate, the EU currently will only take AstraZeneca produced in the EU as a valid vaccine which is the current issue for travellers entering the EU if they received any other type of AstraZeneca vaccine.  With the sheer volume of people around the world who have received the non EU type, I can only believe these rules will change. We just need patience. 

Sure makes looking at entry requirements to countries very important in our initial days of travel until this all gets sorted out.


----------



## CanucksRock

I’m going for the 50th for two weeks (off-site) end of September


----------



## hdrolfe

So we've never stayed off site, and I don't want to have to drive on vacation, but with how little is available at Disney in December I'm having a hard time choosing what to do. Is it possible to stay off site, like at Disney Springs area, and not drive? The benefits to staying on site seem to be diminishing, except the park buses.


----------



## wdwmom3

hdrolfe said:


> So we've never stayed off site, and I don't want to have to drive on vacation, but with how little is available at Disney in December I'm having a hard time choosing what to do. Is it possible to stay off site, like at Disney Springs area, and not drive? The benefits to staying on site seem to be diminishing, except the park buses.



There are area hotels that offer shuttles.  But be warned they are not the same as Disney transportation.  They aren’t as frequent and sometimes only go to select parks or the TTC.  If you stayed offsite and didn’t want to drive you could always Uber.


----------



## hdrolfe

wdwmom3 said:


> There are area hotels that offer shuttles.  But be warned they are not the same as Disney transportation.  They aren’t as frequent and sometimes only go to select parks or the TTC.  If you stayed offsite and didn’t want to drive you could always Uber.



Thanks. I was thinking of Uber, even if it's one direction, like maybe the shuttle to the park and Uber back or something. Just trying to figure out a way to let us go for more than a week and not break the bank. Use some Airmiles maybe


----------



## Mikey15

hdrolfe said:


> So we've never stayed off site, and I don't want to have to drive on vacation, but with how little is available at Disney in December I'm having a hard time choosing what to do. Is it possible to stay off site, like at Disney Springs area, and not drive? The benefits to staying on site seem to be diminishing, except the park buses.



At Disney Springs it's apparently very easy to not drive. Even if you eschew hotel shuttles and walked to Saratoga Springs for Disney buses, that's not that far if avoiding driving is the point.

...That being said having stayed at timeshares 10 times, driving 15-20 minutes to the Parks, I don't find offsite with a car to be unpleasant at all. I'd rather have that freedom. Driving to different restaurants, attractions, sights. Tampa/Clearwater or Cocoa/Space Coast are a stone's throw away to shake things up. Not sure I'd enjoy being purely onsite the same way. 

We have tacked an onsite night or two to the start or end of a stay elsewhere, and like having both.


----------



## jenny-pooh

I am booked for November 6-14 at AoA.  I am strongly considering delaying my trip until after Tron and Cosmic Rewind are complete. 

On the other hand, I really just want to go NOW! I am fully vaccinated and ready to travel!


----------



## hdrolfe

jenny-pooh said:


> I am booked for November 6-14 at AoA.  I am strongly considering delaying my trip until after Tron and Cosmic Rewind are complete.
> 
> On the other hand, I really just want to go NOW! I am fully vaccinated and ready to travel!



I would go now and later  Is there any news on when Tron will even be open? I thought it wouldn't be available for quite awhile.


----------



## CanucksRock

I have an AP, so I plan on going multiple times (I will be activating at end of September) I’m hoping all the things open during the 50th anniversary year.


----------



## jenny-pooh

hdrolfe said:


> I would go now and later  Is there any news on when Tron will even be open? I thought it wouldn't be available for quite awhile.


Tron will not be ready any time soon so you are right! November and then again later when Tron opens!


----------



## damo

Worse part about a fall trip is the crazy price of rental cars.


----------



## kerreyn

As of July 1 Alberta is in stage 3, which means the majority of restrictions are lifted (some masking remains on ride share, public transit, continuing care homes), and in Calgary, our mask mandate was repealed yesterday (again with a few exceptions).  

DH, DD30 and I all had our second Pfizer shot on June 19, so as of July 3 we were all considered "fully" vaccinated... yet, I went to Costco this morning, and Rexall this afternoon, and I wore a mask both times. I know eventually I'll get used to not needing a mask, but until I'm comfortable with it, I'll probably still wear it, and then I'll probably keep one in my purse, just in case.


----------



## TammyLynn33

damo said:


> Worse part about a fall trip is the crazy price of rental cars.


I booked in Jan so we lucked out. Easier to cancel bookings than pay the big bucks later.


----------



## tlcdoula

kerreyn said:


> As of July 1 Alberta is in stage 3, which means the majority of restrictions are lifted (some masking remains on ride share, public transit, continuing care homes), and in Calgary, our mask mandate was repealed yesterday (again with a few exceptions).
> 
> DH, DD30 and I all had our second Pfizer shot on June 19, so as of July 3 we were all considered "fully" vaccinated... yet, I went to Costco this morning, and Rexall this afternoon, and I wore a mask both times. I know eventually I'll get used to not needing a mask, but until I'm comfortable with it, I'll probably still wear it, and then I'll probably keep one in my purse, just in case.


I think it will take me some time to get used to no mask.  We get our second dose Friday so towards the end of the month we will be considered fully but I won't be ready to be mask less in crowded areas.

Last night we were chatting about planning our trip for this November and hubby wonders how many will still be wearing masks in Disneyland.  I have a feeling I might still be using mine in crowded areas etc.


----------



## CanucksRock

I had a hair appt yesterday and it was so weird not wearing one. I too am fully vaccinated. Still seems too soon to just lift all restrictions.

 At least by September I should hopefully be comfortable mask free. Going to WDW without is going to be weird. (I did two pandemic trips - before the hotel quarantine/Covid testing requirements.. I did two 14 day quarantines at home)


----------



## Mikey15

CanucksRock said:


> I had a hair appt yesterday and it was so weird not wearing one. I too am fully vaccinated. Still seems too soon to just lift all restrictions.



When I had a (non-home) haircut in December, she just lifted the mask loop off the ear when she needed to cut around there. Mask was still on most of the time.

Similarly to walking down a crowded sidewalk or even being outside at Disney, you don’t _have_ to ditch the mask yet, even if others are. Everyone’s comfort zones are bound to fall differently


----------



## Zakery

Normally don't mention non-Disney trips but since I'm crossing the border.... I've got a trip to Austin planned for end of September. One of the big genre film festivals is running (in person) and I'll be there attending. Everything is looking promising that I should be good to go. I used Airmiles for the flight and bought insurance (not sure if it will cover COVID restrictions) and I have an AirBnB I can cancel in September if needed.

I know people who have just left for the Cannes film festival in France. When I did checking the gov't currently leaves it up to the individual as to what is essential. For me the trip is part work so even if things haven't changed, I am comfortable with the current requirements and I am double vaccinated.


----------



## hdrolfe

Happy to see all the resorts will be open by December. I wonder if they will refurb Music and Sports before they open, I would have assumed they were working on that while closed but who knows! Of course this is as soon as I talk about cancelling and going with an AI instead since there is no availability the time I want to go... will see tomorrow I guess. AI still looking cheaper though. Crazy as that is!


----------



## Maman3boys

We are suppose to be going in November , we will be driving from Windsor /Ontario, Canada. We all have both doses of the vaccine except the kids under 12 ,anybody know what will happened to them , do they have to quarantine when we get home from our trip ?


----------



## Aladora

Maman3boys said:


> We are suppose to be going in November , we will be driving from Windsor /Ontario, Canada. We all have both doses of the vaccine except the kids under 12 ,anybody know what will happened to them , do they have to quarantine when we get home from our trip ?



At this time, yes they will. 

https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/travel-restrictions/covid-vaccinated-travellers-entering-canada
Travelling with children or dependents who are not fully vaccinated            
Children under the age of 18, or dependent adults, who are not fully vaccinated, but who are accompanied by fully vaccinated travellers:



must *quarantine* for 14 days
must *follow all testing requirements* (unless under the age of 5)
are *not* required to stay at a government-authorized hotel


----------



## Maman3boys

Aladora said:


> At this time, yes they will.
> 
> https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/travel-restrictions/covid-vaccinated-travellers-entering-canada
> Travelling with children or dependents who are not fully vaccinated
> Children under the age of 18, or dependent adults, who are not fully vaccinated, but who are accompanied by fully vaccinated travellers:
> 
> 
> 
> must *quarantine* for 14 days
> must *follow all testing requirements* (unless under the age of 5)
> are *not* required to stay at a government-authorized hotel


Thank you .


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

We booked Disneyland Sept 18-24 - flying. We may have to test before we leave and come back, but I am just seeing it as a vaca expense.  Need OUT OF HERE!


----------



## kerreyn

DD30 told us a couple of weeks ago that she won’t be able to go on our Oct/Nov trip to WDW because her ‘friend’ won’t be able to go, and she doesn’t want to be a “third wheel“ with DH and I. It sucks, because the trip was originally planned for her 30th birthday last year .

DH and I talked about it (we’re still going on the trip), but we feel so bad for her…. Today I was able to get tickets to the Oogie Boogie Bash for Sept. 16! SO, tonight I booked a hotel for three nights, and I’m taking her on a belated 30th birthday girls trip to Disneyland! I’ve given the go ahead to the air miles personal shopper for the 2 day 2 park passes, and should have them in the next few weeks. I have a companion voucher to use up with WestJet, so I’ll be checking on flights tomorrow.

The icing on the cake would be for the COVID testing to go away (we’re both fully vaccinated).

Now to figure out a creative way to surprise her!


----------



## Sue M

kerreyn said:


> DD30 told us a couple of weeks ago that she won’t be able to go on our Oct/Nov trip to WDW because her ‘friend’ won’t be able to go, and she doesn’t want to be a “third wheel“ with DH and I. It sucks, because the trip was originally planned for her 30th birthday last year .
> 
> DH and I talked about it (we’re still going on the trip), but we feel so bad for her…. Today I was able to get tickets to the Obie Boogie Bash for Sept. 16! SO, tonight I booked a hotel for three nights, and I’m taking her on a belated 30th birthday girls trip! I’ve given the go ahead to the air miles personal shopper for the 2 day 2 park passes, and should have them in the next few weeks. I have a companion voucher to use up with WestJet, so I’ll be checking on flights tomorrow.
> 
> The icing on the cake would be for the COVID testing to go away (we’re both fully vaccinated).
> 
> Now to figure out a creative way to surprise her!


That will be a nice surprise for your daughter.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I decided today that if we do get to go on our trip, I will NOT be forking out over $700 for the Christmas after hours party.  I can add that $700 to my Spring cruise/AI vacation fund, which currently has $1150 in it, so another $700 would be awesome.

Also, I won't be out the $700 if I have to cancel the trip due to covid restrictions as the tickets are non-refundable.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I decided today that if we do get to go on our trip, I will NOT be forking out over $700 for the Christmas after hours party.  I can add that $700 to my Spring cruise/AI vacation fund, which currently has $1150 in it, so another $700 would be awesome.
> 
> Also, I won't be out the $700 if I have to cancel the trip due to covid restrictions as the tickets are non-refundable.


This one is tough, we have a Dec 19-27 reservation and part of me would really want these after hour tickets especially being busy time. The other part doesn’t want to buy anything non refundable right now.
I guess I’ll know more after our August trip, if things look good then maybe we’ll book them. We have never done MVMCP and I was looking forward to it...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> We have never done MVMCP and I was looking forward to it...



I think if they were doing a Christmas parade, along with the Christmas fireworks, I might have considered it.  Tickets go on sale in August, so pretty soon.


----------



## CanucksRock

Friend and I are going for the 50th and bought Boo Bash tickets. I have never done an After Hours event - heck I’m usually ready for bed by then. But we decided to splurge and do it.


----------



## PixieT78

We're booked for Universal this September which will hopefully work out.  We were supposed to do our "dream trip" this year (17 or 18 nights, split between Universal and Disney, with a stay at AKL for a couple of nights) as it is my DH's 50th but decided early this year that it wasn't going to work out.  I still stand by it, even though we were fully vaccinated way sooner than we anticipated - I just don't think it is the year for the dream trip.  But once they removed the quarantine requirement, I started planning a surprise Universal only trip for DH.  I so hope it works out (cases in Florida right now are NOT helping).

We are planning a re-scheduled dream trip for next September though so should sneak in some of the 50th festivities!


----------



## Aladora

We've started planning a November DL trip! Still in the very early days of starting to think about maybe going but it's something at least! I've got enough Dream Airmiles to get our flights, plenty of Cash miles to get $250 in Starbucks to pay for all the coffee and breakfasts we would want, and I've made a booking at a Harbour Blvd motel for the 5 nights. I booked the motel through Expedia last night and today I saw that the cost is lower on Expedia so I cancelled and rebooked saving us over $100CAD! 

Now all we need is for DS (16) to get his second vaccine and for the travel restrictions to be opened up before I book the flights and buy the DL tickets.

I love that there is definitely light at the end of this long non-traveling tunnel!


----------



## iceprincesskcl

We have just started planning a trip for end of Oct to WDW, thinking of driving! It's certainly added a pep to my step


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I decided today that if we do get to go on our trip, I will NOT be forking out over $700 for the Christmas after hours party.  I can add that $700 to my Spring cruise/AI vacation fund, which currently has $1150 in it, so another $700 would be awesome.
> 
> Also, I won't be out the $700 if I have to cancel the trip due to covid restrictions as the tickets are non-refundable.



Since they are doing the event as After Hours, MK is open until 9 those nights (or later?) where as with a party it closes at 6. So I think that is a good choice, the after hours events are fun, less crowded, and all that, but you can still enjoy the park that day if you want.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> Since they are doing the event as After Hours, MK is open until 9 those nights (or later?) where as with a party it closes at 6. So I think that is a good choice, the after hours events are fun, less crowded, and all that, but you can still enjoy the park that day if you want.



As of right now I have our MK park passes for a Wednesday, likely the day AFTER the DAH event, so maybe it won't be as busy as lots of people will have just been at the park the night before?


----------



## CanucksRock

Yes, the Boo Bash is 9-12am. I’m going on Oct 8. So, I’m thinking it will be a sleep in day. (Except, I never sleep in)


----------



## Susan2771

We booked to hit Universal Orlando for 4 nights after the start of August.  We have been going back and forth, back and forth but we booked the resort stay and airfare today.  First some fun in the sun on the beach for a few days and then 4 nights at Universal Orlando.  Ready for an escape.


----------



## bcwife76

So as of now it looks like I'm going to be doing Disneyland in mid November with my 13yr old while dh stays home with our 10yr old. Going with my bestie and her 13yr old son, she will be leaving her 11yr old twins at home with their dad. Not ideal as I would rather my whole family go, but I doubt very much the vaccine will be ready for the 5-11 yr olds by mid November and I'm not having her miss 2 weeks of school for a 4 night trip to Disneyland.


----------



## PixieT78

So those that are planning on Florida in the next few months (say prior to October) - how are you feeling with the cases increasing?  

Not going to lie, it is making me a bit nervous.  I will be cancelling if the mask requirement goes back in.  And hubs will never know I planned the trip (well at least not until we are actually there in May).


----------



## Susan2771

PixieT78 said:


> So those that are planning on Florida in the next few months (say prior to October) - how are you feeling with the cases increasing?
> 
> Not going to lie, it is making me a bit nervous.  I will be cancelling if the mask requirement goes back in.  And hubs will never know I planned the trip (well at least not until we are actually there in May).



We are leaving in 3 weeks.  We are a bit wary but are going to be ultra cautious once we leave the Gulf coast apartment for our stay at Universal.  If we weren't all double vaxxed, we would not be going.  We are going to be following covid safety protocols very closely just as we did last August when we travelled in Canada (and that was when there were no vaccines out there).  Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

PixieT78 said:


> So those that are planning on Florida in the next few months (say prior to October) - how are you feeling with the cases increasing?
> 
> Not going to lie, it is making me a bit nervous.  I will be cancelling if the mask requirement goes back in.  And hubs will never know I planned the trip (well at least not until we are actually there in May).



We're going in December but would go now as we're vaccinated.  That being said we will still wear our masks at times.  I prefer to have it on when inside in queues and on transportation.  We'll wash our hands lots too as it helps avoid catching something else also.


----------



## ellbell

PixieT78 said:


> So those that are planning on Florida in the next few months (say prior to October) - how are you feeling with the cases increasing?
> 
> Not going to lie, it is making me a bit nervous.  I will be cancelling if the mask requirement goes back in.  And hubs will never know I planned the trip (well at least not until we are actually there in May).


Going in 5 weeks.  We are all fully vaxxed.  I'm going to trust in that. I'm still debating if I'm going to wear masks indoors but I expect that if I am stuck indoors for long periods close to people I probably will at those times.  While eating and shopping I most likely won't because I feel like I won't be stationary for long.


----------



## Aladora

bcwife76 said:


> So as of now it looks like I'm going to be doing Disneyland in mid November with my 13yr old while dh stays home with our 10yr old. Going with my bestie and her 13yr old son, she will be leaving her 11yr old twins at home with their dad. Not ideal as I would rather my whole family go, but I doubt very much the vaccine will be ready for the 5-11 yr olds by mid November and I'm not having her miss 2 weeks of school for a 4 night trip to Disneyland.



We're tentatively planning Nov 7-12 at DL! Where are you guys staying?


----------



## bcwife76

Aladora said:


> We're tentatively planning Nov 7-12 at DL! Where are you guys staying?


Looks like our trips could overlap, we are planning for Nov 10-14! I've got the BWPPI booked for a great rate on hotels.ca it's now showing as sold out for our dates. I tried to get the Grand Californian when our 7 month window opened but no such luck this time around.


----------



## Aladora

bcwife76 said:


> Looks like our trips could overlap, we are planning for Nov 10-14! I've got the BWPPI booked for a great rate on hotels.ca it's now showing as sold out for our dates. I tried to get the Grand Californian when our 7 month window opened but no such luck this time around.



We're booked at the Fairfield on Harbour right now, I got an amazing rate on Expedia but we usually stay onsite...it's really hard to talk myself into spending $669USD/night when I got the Fairfield for $191CAD/night especially since we are going ALL out next March for my 50th!


----------



## bcwife76

Aladora said:


> We're booked at the Fairfield on Harbour right now, I got an amazing rate on Expedia but we usually stay onsite...it's really hard to talk myself into spending $669USD/night when I got the Fairfield for $191CAD/night especially since we are going ALL out next March for my 50th!


Oh I know! I just checked the Grand for our dates and it starts at $726US/ night. Nope. You got a great rate for the Fairfield!! I got the BW for $202CAD/night which I thought was excellent considering the location.


----------



## TammyLynn33

PixieT78 said:


> So those that are planning on Florida in the next few months (say prior to October) - how are you feeling with the cases increasing?
> 
> Not going to lie, it is making me a bit nervous.  I will be cancelling if the mask requirement goes back in.  And hubs will never know I planned the trip (well at least not until we are actually there in May).



Had you asked me three days ago id be like we are going regardless. 
my littles stayed home from school all year . They have been in camp for 7 days masked and protocols .DS7 was tested yesterday for cold symptoms and thank his is negative but today most of the house is down . We went a year and a half with basically no illnesses and this just a plain old normal cold has got me rethinking . ( big kids and I are fully vaxxed ) it’s scary . Our immune systems don’t work like they used to . And seeing all the pics of a very crowded WDW, I don’t know


----------



## wdwmom3

TammyLynn33 said:


> Had you asked me three days ago id be like we are going regardless.
> my littles stayed home from school all year . They have been in camp for 7 days masked and protocols .DS7 was tested yesterday for cold symptoms and thank his is negative but today most of the house is down . We went a year and a half with basically no illnesses and this just a plain old normal cold has got me rethinking . ( big kids and I are fully vaxxed ) it’s scary . Our immune systems don’t work like they used to . And seeing all the pics of a very crowded WDW, I don’t know



I’m like you.  I was all ready to go.   But now the way things are going in the US, increase in cases and crowded parks, no masks, it has me concerned.  Not that my youngest (only one not fully vaxxed in my house) would get sick, but what a positive test would mean.


----------



## wdwmom3

Just read this.  So looks like
Pfyser is aiming for data in September for kids 6-11.  Hopefully that means it will be submitted to Heath Canada and approved by the end of the year. 

https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...-12-expected-mid-winter-fda-official-n1274057


----------



## pigletto

TammyLynn33 said:


> Had you asked me three days ago id be like we are going regardless.
> my littles stayed home from school all year . They have been in camp for 7 days masked and protocols .DS7 was tested yesterday for cold symptoms and thank his is negative but today most of the house is down . We went a year and a half with basically no illnesses and this just a plain old normal cold has got me rethinking . ( big kids and I are fully vaxxed ) it’s scary . Our immune systems don’t work like they used to . And seeing all the pics of a very crowded WDW, I don’t know


LA county in California reinstated its indoor mask mandates today , regardless if people are fully vaccinated or not. The mayor of Orlando was quoted as saying he’s very close to doing the same and that cases in Orange County ( where Disney is ) are doubled from last week and projected to continue to increase.
Things could look very different by trip time so I don’t know what to think either .


----------



## bababear_50

So I know the pull of Disney well...I still haven't cancelled my March Break plans. (Xmas 2021 trip got cancelled).
I have been watching our local news and see many of the usual kid viruses going around right now. I guess while we were all in lock down (online learning) and wearing masks the normal germs didn't get to the kids/us. Hugs to you TammyLynn and I hope your family gets over this fast.
I do think parents are going to have to be prepared for the Fall & Winter months for various viruses that the kids didn't get exposed to for the last year and half. So many of the viruses have similar symptoms to Covid 19 to.
I think great flexibility is necessary here ,,having the ability to cancel without loss of funds.
So I'm on the fence right now.


This is an article from the Washington Post on Viral infections and there course due to the Pandemic.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2021/06/16/increase-colds-rsv-kids/
Three things that worry me about Orlando right now
1. low uptake of Vaccine
2. No mask mandate
3. Large groups of people from all over the World


----------



## CanucksRock

I’ll just wear a mask indoors even if not required. (Still doing that now even though all restrictions/mask mandates have lifted. I’m also fully pfizered)
 I went to Florida Sept & Nov last year - Nov being when cases were very high and was OK.
I also like my bubble, so will be maintaining distance where possible.


----------



## Going to WDW

I think for me as someone who had an AZ-Moderna combo to reach "fully vaccinated" status in Canada --- I wouldn't chance a flying trip to the US right now (had been thinking a solo F&W visit in the fall.)  Too many balls in the air about the mixing and matching of vaccines which isn't accepted by CDC yet (if you had 2 mRNA's -- even a combo of Pfizer and Moderna --- you're probably okay.)  But AZ with mRNA based on CDC may not make you covered if you need a US domestic flight as part of your flight.)    Hopefully before our family March break trip all this is ironed out.


----------



## bababear_50

*1 in 5 cases of COVID-19 in the US are now happening in Florida alone, White House official says*
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/health/me...l-says/ar-AAMeAXj?ocid=hplocalnews&li=AAggFp5


----------



## wdwmom3

Going to WDW said:


> I think for me as someone who had an AZ-Moderna combo to reach "fully vaccinated" status in Canada --- I wouldn't chance a flying trip to the US right now (had been thinking a solo F&W visit in the fall.)  Too many balls in the area about the mixing and matching of vaccines which isn't accepted by CDC yet (if you had 2 mRNA's -- even a combo of Pfizer and Moderna --- you're probably okay.)  But AZ with mRNA based on CDC may not make you covered if you need a US domestic flight as part of your flight.)    Hopefully before our family March break trip all this is ironed out.



I wouldn’t worry about mixing and going to the US.  They don’t seem to want to mandate vaccines for anything.  And Canada will accept the mixing coming home no problem.


----------



## Going to WDW

wdwmom3 said:


> I wouldn’t worry about mixing and going to the US.  They don’t seem to want to mandate vaccines for anything.  And Canada will accept the mixing coming home no problem.


Get that....  but right now if you go to the  CDC site they don't consider AZ/mRNA as a valid combo for domestic flights where state rules may apply for avoiding testing or local quarantine in some places....   It's definitely something to consider for anyone considering a trip now that might include a domestic stop in their itinerary who have the AZ/mRNA mix.  Like I said I think by March 2022 when we go on our family trip --- where  we have direct flights booked ---  we'll be okay.... but until there's something in writing from CDC this still could impact peoples trips.  If cases increase travel in the US due to delta/llamda varients or vaccine resistance it's hard to know where this goes.

I think once there is a truly "international" vaccine passport acceptance you have to go by what's in place now.... and CDC doesn't consider mixing AZ and mRNA vaccines to be "fully vaccinated."


----------



## PixieT78

Both DH and I are in the AZ/Pfizer combo as well so that is something to consider too.  Should specify that we'd likely still go even if you needed a mask for the plane/transportation.  At least I would.  

Ugh I love this surprise for him and will be so sad if we can't go.


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> So I know the pull of Disney well...I still haven't cancelled my March Break plans. (Xmas 2021 trip got cancelled).
> I have been watching our local news and see many of the usual kid viruses going around right now. I guess while we were all in lock down (online learning) and wearing masks the normal germs didn't get to the kids/us. Hugs to you TammyLynn and I hope your family gets over this fast.
> I do think parents are going to have to be prepared for the Fall & Winter months for various viruses that the kids didn't get exposed to for the last year and half. So many of the viruses have similar symptoms to Covid 19 to.
> I think great flexibility is necessary here ,,having the ability to cancel without loss of funds.
> So I'm on the fence right now.
> 
> 
> This is an article from the Washington Post on Viral infections and there course due to the Pandemic.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2021/06/16/increase-colds-rsv-kids/
> Three things that worry me about Orlando right now
> 1. low uptake of Vaccine
> 2. No mask mandate
> 3. Large groups of people from all over the World



thank you .. it’s just scary because you think with masks you are safer and a cohort of ten kids 2/10 mine and we are all still sick.  Little is better today not 100% but daughter with asthma is going down .. I’m rethinking camp and school in sept at this point


----------



## Going to WDW

dup.... sorry about that


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just read that some cruise lines are not recognizing mixed vaccines as "vaccinated". Hopefully that changes for many Canadians in the future.


----------



## bcwife76

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just read that some cruise lines are not recognizing mixed vaccines as "vaccinated". Hopefully that changes for many Canadians in the future.


Yes it's all over other discussion groups and such. However, this just seems to be for cruises that depart from a US port. For example, NCL has on their website that AZ etc will be accepted for cruises originating from Europe. So this is all down to the FDA  if cruise lines want our money they will get this sorted asap. I'm glad our next cruise isn't until Aug 2022 and we are sailing in Europe.


----------



## MamaLema

I’ve accepted that we’re going nowhere again this year.
- Testing too expensive
- Testing too much of a hassle 
-  insane car rental prices
- I’d rather drive
-The only vacation time I could get was November and there is nowhere in Canada I’d like to go in November
- I work with kids and my workplace has already put out a memo that you still need to do a 14 day quarantine even if you’re *fully vaccinated* because TPH hasn’t  changed the guidelines. They say TPH trumps federal guidelines.  I have tried to find info on this online to see if they’re trying to pull a fast one, but can’t.


----------



## pigletto

MamaLema said:


> I’ve accepted that we’re going nowhere again this year.
> - Testing too expensive
> - Testing too much of a hassle
> -  insane car rental prices
> - I’d rather drive
> -The only vacation time I could get was November and there is nowhere in Canada I’d like to go in November
> - I work with kids and my workplace has already put out a memo that you still need to do a 14 day quarantine even if you’re *fully vaccinated* because TPH hasn’t  changed the guidelines. They say TPH trumps federal guidelines.  I have tried to find info on this online to see if they’re trying to pull a fast one, but can’t.


What does TPH stand for ?


----------



## Madame

pigletto said:


> What does TPH stand for ?


Toronto Public Health maybe?   That’s how I read it.


----------



## pigletto

Madame said:


> Toronto Public Health maybe?   That’s how I read it.


Thanks . While I’m not surprised that individual work places are coming up with with their own rules for travel and quarantine , it’s still frustrating that it doesn’t match federal guidelines .


----------



## MamaLema

pigletto said:


> What does TPH stand for ?


Toronto Public Health


----------



## MamaLema

pigletto said:


> Thanks . While I’m not surprised that individual work places are coming up with with their own rules for travel and quarantine , it’s still frustrating that it doesn’t match federal guidelines .


Forgot to add we can’t use our sick bank for the quarantine even though I have 80+ days. We need to take unpaid  DH’s workplace said no quarantine for vaccinated workers.


----------



## nightwing12

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just read that some cruise lines are not recognizing mixed vaccines as "vaccinated". Hopefully that changes for many Canadians in the future.


I'm not sure about other provinces, but in Ontario the receipt they give you after your second dose simply states what the 2nd dose was, and that you received 2 doses and your series is complete. If you give that receipt as proof you are fully vaccinated I'm not sure how they can know you had a mixed series.


----------



## hdrolfe

nightwing12 said:


> I'm not sure about other provinces, but in Ontario the receipt they give you after your second dose simply states what the 2nd dose was, and that you received 2 doses and your series is complete. If you give that receipt as proof you are fully vaccinated I'm not sure how they can know you had a mixed series.



They ask for both receipts, not just the last one.


----------

